# Ritchey Rep here to answer all your questions!



## Ritchey_Dave

Hi All!

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm the spokesperson here at Ritchey Design USA and I'd like to invite anyone who has any questions or comments about our products to post them here on the Ritchey Forum. I'll do my best to respond and answer as many as I can and help you understand the vast array of bicycle components we have to offer. If I don't answer right away, check back in a week or so. I try and answer every question, but sometimes it takes a little longer. 

Here at Ritchey we all ride and are extremely passionate and proud of everything we produce. Please don't feel shy. Let us know what you think!

Dave


----------



## capt_phun

Please make a two bolt seatpost like the "Thomson" style head for micro adjustments. The one bolt is nice but to micro adjust is a PITA. The Two style ritchey seatpost does not offfer fore/aft bolt design.


----------



## pigpen

Have heard through the grapevine that Ritchey is coming out with a new silver line of components.

When will we see them?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yep. We're coming out with a matching bar, stem and two bolt seatpost (not shown). They'll most likely be available around October. What do you think?


----------



## pigpen

I like very much but I bet I cannot get the seatpost in a 27.0mm

Shame on Ritchey. Us folks with older Ritchey frames have to strip black ones and after talking to a rep on the help line, no more 27.0 will be made, ever.

Hopefully a classic bend bar too.

Thanks, that is the first pic I have seen.


----------



## Coolhand

Love the WCS 4-axis stem in wet white. Have it on my SL2. Has to be the third or forth one I have bought now over the years. . .

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Thanks Coolhand! the 4-Axis is my favorite stem as well.


----------



## Opus51569

I'm curious what the drop/reach on those bars will be?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Opus51569 said:


> I'm curious what the drop/reach on those bars will be?


They're going to have a 128mm drop and 73mm reach.


----------



## Opus51569

:thumbsup: Thanks, Dave.


----------



## cjump

it's been a while since a question and a post, but to you have a bar that has a classic bend but a flat top for sram levers. i love the look and feel of the PRO vibe 7 round like thor used back with Crédit Agricole. i just don't want anything shimano on my bike even if it is PRO. i have seen Rory with Fly V using the WCS classic bars rotated forward but i wish not to rotate. do the curves help this? is there anything in your line up that is close? do you have any pictures with sram or newer DA levers mounted? I am currently using FSA compact bars and HATE THEM. also i don't like anatomical bars. 

thanks,
cjump


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

cjump said:


> it's been a while since a question and a post, but to you have a bar that has a classic bend but a flat top for sram levers. i love the look and feel of the PRO vibe 7 round like thor used back with Crédit Agricole. i just don't want anything shimano on my bike even if it is PRO. i have seen Rory with Fly V using the WCS classic bars rotated forward but i wish not to rotate. do the curves help this? is there anything in your line up that is close? do you have any pictures with sram or newer DA levers mounted? I am currently using FSA compact bars and HATE THEM. also i don't like anatomical bars.
> 
> thanks,
> cjump


cjump,
Check out our new EvoCurve bars. 


















Compared to the Vibe 7, they both have the same drop of 131mm. Ours have a slight back sweep on the tops. As you can see, the transition from levers to bar can be extremely flat, yet they still preserve the round classic feel and shape in the drops. These are brand new and have tested with flying colors with all of us here and our sponsered teams. Hope this helps and feel free to ask any other questions you might have about our bars or other products.


----------



## edward12

*WCS Axis 44 Stem Strong Enough?*

Hello,

I'm a very strong 6'2" 235lb rider. I recently purchased Ritchey's "Classic" handlebar. Is this stem strong enough for someone my size? I'm not particularly violent on the bike, but I do race, sometimes over very poor road surfaces.

Thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

edward12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a very strong 6'2" 235lb rider. I recently purchased Ritchey's "Classic" handlebar. Is this stem strong enough for someone my size? I'm not particularly violent on the bike, but I do race, sometimes over very poor road surfaces.
> 
> Thanks


The 44 design is one of the strongest stem designs on the market right now and will absolutely take whatever punishment you can give it. We have some of the strongest sprinters in the world wrenching down on them with total confidence. There should be no worries on your end with that stem.


----------



## spookyload

Hey dave. A coworker has a set of Ritchey 650 wheels on his tri bike. The rear bearings are dead from riding in the rain for seven years in Seattle and the snow/salt on the roads here in Germany this winter. I told him I would replace the bearings for him. The only identification I can find on the, wheels is it says zero on the hub body and it is an aero rim. Any idea what bearings are used in the rear hub? I would rather order them before I tear his wheel apart. Thanks.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

It's really hard to say without seeing them. Any chance you can send me some pictures?


----------



## rook

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yep. We're coming out with a matching bar, stem and two bolt seatpost (not shown). They'll most likely be available around October. What do you think?




THANK YOU! Oh dear god! Finally. A return the the good old days!

Please, please, please. Just make a 31.6mm seatpost in silver. And a crankset in silver too, so I don't have to go hunting on eBay.


----------



## dammit

Any silver classic bends planned? And while you're at it, mold up a tan sidewalled road tire- guaranteed to make Ritchey tens of dollars!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

dammit said:


> Any silver classic bends planned? And while you're at it, mold up a tan sidewalled road tire- guaranteed to make Ritchey tens of dollars!


The bars pictured above were just mock up Logic II bars. The actual bars will have the Curve shape and look like this:










It's not _totally _"classic" in shape but much closer than the Logic II. They'll have a 128mm drop and a 73mm reach.

As tempting as "tens of dollars" is  , there isn't any plans currently to make a tan sidewall road tire. As far as tires go, we're pretty much just focused on innovation right now. But I'll keep that in mind if I hear that from more people.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

rook said:


> THANK YOU! Oh dear god! Finally. A return the the good old days!
> 
> Please, please, please. Just make a 31.6mm seatpost in silver. And a crankset in silver too, so I don't have to go hunting on eBay.



31.6mm seatpost, you got it! Although, I wouldn't include 31.6 with the "old days" that's pretty new school, isn't it?










A crankset is another story. Tom's most recent reply when I asked about cranks was "no." But things change here all the time. It's entirely possible that next week I might come in to find a prototype crankset sitting on my desk.


----------



## natrab

Thanks for being here to answer our questions. It's little things like this that make us appreciate companies like Ritchey. My bike it outfitted with all WCS parts aside from the campy gruppo.

On that note, does Ritchey have any way to order just a rim? I dented my front rim on the protocols and my LBS isn't a Ritchey dealer. Should I just find a Ritchey dealer and have them replace it?


----------



## dammit

> It's entirely possible that next week I might come in to find a prototype crankset sitting on my desk.


I'd say it's more possible to come in and find Tom running around in his pajamas. Again.


----------



## sw3759

*silver classic line*

thanks for posting those pics..the stuff looks great i'll be first in line to get some of those item i'm a big fan of Ritchey products and there bend ergo bars are far and away my favorite they work very well with shimano leves.i hope that bend will still be available.bringing back the silver is long overdue in my opinion i never felt that look was ever out of date it just seems it became hard to find and everything was black.
is there a possibilty for 26mm bars/stems also instead of 31.8? thats seems pretty classic too 

Scott


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

natrab said:


> Thanks for being here to answer our questions. It's little things like this that make us appreciate companies like Ritchey. My bike it outfitted with all WCS parts aside from the campy gruppo.
> 
> On that note, does Ritchey have any way to order just a rim? I dented my front rim on the protocols and my LBS isn't a Ritchey dealer. Should I just find a Ritchey dealer and have them replace it?


It's entirely my pleasure to answer questions. It allows us to see what's on the minds of our customers. Glad to hear you're treating your bike right with all WCS, that's the way I've always had my bikes. 

If it's a 20 hole rim you need, we have them in stock. The part number is 53-258-820. 

What you should do is get your LBS to start stocking Ritchey But seriously, it's fairly easy for a shop to become an authorized dealer, which is the only way we can ship them product.


----------



## NattyIce

*Zeta wheels*

Dave, I've been looking to get a new set of race/training wheels and have been eyeing the WCS Zetas. There's not too much info out online. Have you ridden them? What can you tell me?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

sw3759 said:


> thanks for posting those pics..the stuff looks great i'll be first in line to get some of those item i'm a big fan of Ritchey products and there bend ergo bars are far and away my favorite they work very well with shimano leves.i hope that bend will still be available.bringing back the silver is long overdue in my opinion i never felt that look was ever out of date it just seems it became hard to find and everything was black.
> is there a possibilty for 26mm bars/stems also instead of 31.8? thats seems pretty classic too
> 
> Scott


Hey Scott,

Thanks for the supporting the brand and the great feedback! Yeah, we totally agree about silver; it still can make a bike look trick. 26mm, however, is unfortunately a little dated now, and we just don't get a lot of demand for it anymore. So, to answer your question, it's not likely that we'll make the bars/stems in a 26mm variation.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

NattyIce said:


> Dave, I've been looking to get a new set of race/training wheels and have been eyeing the WCS Zetas. There's not too much info out online. Have you ridden them? What can you tell me?


I love questions like this. In short the WCS Zetas are just some amazingly well designed wheels that I can't rave about enough. We've seriously buckled down and put together what we think is the best alloy wheelset money can buy. If you do the research you'll see that they're lighter, stronger, and stiffer when compared to our competition. Our test riders (present company included) have also confirmed that these are some of the best feeling alloy wheels they've ridden. We've purposely priced them to get as many people to give them a try as possible. 

Technical mumbo jumbo:
Vanadium alloy is crazy light and strong, and it makes for a great breaking surface.
Trifecta spoke lacing increases lateral rigidity and responsiveness. Plus looks sweet!
Titanium skewers for reduced weight. 

Hope you decide to try a pair out. I guarantee you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Weav

Dave, What's the closest thing you have to the FSA WingPro CW Compact that you can find on this page... http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?taxid=222&layout=product

I love these bars but I need a size 42 or 44 instead of a 40 which came on my bike. FSA measures their compact bars from the center of the bar ends, the drops flare out just a little bit, these bars are very comfortable for my smaller hands. They are aluminum wrapped in carbon, probably just for aesthetics. I like the look of Ritchey products and wondered if you had anything like this and what the price range might be. Can't afford the full carbon bars.

Thanks.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Weav said:


> Dave, What's the closest thing you have to the FSA WingPro CW Compact that you can find on this page... http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?taxid=222&layout=product
> 
> I love these bars but I need a size 42 or 44 instead of a 40 which came on my bike. FSA measures their compact bars from the center of the bar ends, the drops flare out just a little bit, these bars are very comfortable for my smaller hands. They are aluminum wrapped in carbon, probably just for aesthetics. I like the look of Ritchey products and wondered if you had anything like this and what the price range might be. Can't afford the full carbon bars.
> 
> Thanks.


In terms of similar bars you've got two choices with Ritchey: the WCS Curve and WCS EvoCurve. Both are the short reach/shallow drop type bar. The Curve being the more traditional in shape and the EvoCurve with a slight ergo top section and a little bit of a flare in the drops. Both bars come in your standard bead blast black, additionally the EvoCurve has a Wet Black and a Wet White option as well. They range from $96-$130 depending on the finish you want. I hope this helps! Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions about these bars.


----------



## Ray_from_SA

Hey Dave, is there any reason that Ritchey doesn't offer a zero setback seatpost?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Ray_from_SA said:


> Hey Dave, is there any reason that Ritchey doesn't offer a zero setback seatpost?


Ray,

Interesting question: 1) because we do make zero setback seatposts, and 2) because it made us realized a small error on our webpage, which would lead people to think we don't make them. We're working on fixing it, sorry for the confustion. Long story short, you can follow these links to read about both our Alloy and Carbon zero offset seatposts. 

WCS Alloy 1-Bolt 0mm offset

WCS Carbon 1-Bolt 0mm offset The 0 Offset is listed as an option on this page. Scroll down to the bottom and click on the description to see a picture.
I personally have been using this seatpost for a while now, so if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## PlatyPius

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Ray,
> 
> Interesting question: 1) because we do make zero setback seatposts, and 2) because it made us realized a small error on our webpage, which would lead people to think we don't make them. We're working on fixing it, sorry for the confustion. Long story short, you can follow these links to read about both our Alloy and Carbon zero offset seatposts.
> 
> WCS Alloy 1-Bolt 0mm offset
> 
> WCS Carbon 1-Bolt 0mm offset The 0 Offset is listed as an option on this page. Scroll down to the bottom and click on the description to see a picture.
> I personally have been using this seatpost for a while now, so if you have any questions let me know.


But what about Wet & Wild White?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

PlatyPius said:


> But what about Wet & Wild White?


We really haven't seen that much demand for this seatpost in a Wet & Wild White. Have you had customers asking for it? I throw the idea into the think tank here.


----------



## PlatyPius

Ritchey_Dave said:


> We really haven't seen that much demand for this seatpost in a Wet & Wild White. Have you had customers asking for it? I throw the idea into the think tank here.


Zero degree white seatposts are often asked for here at the shop.


----------



## Ray_from_SA

Ritchey_Dave said:


> We really haven't seen that much demand for this seatpost in a Wet & Wild White. Have you had customers asking for it? I throw the idea into the think tank here.



Thanks for the reply Dave :thumbsup: 

On the question of the white finish - I know I would be interested if one was offered.


----------



## cyclostf

*BreakAway Cross Ti Build*

Hello Dave,

I just got all the parts to build my BreakAway Cross Ti. It will be built with the Campagnolo Chorus 11 speed groupset. Before I start building, do you have any recommendations regarding BB cups installation on a Ti frame? Should I use Park anti-seize grease or thread the cups with only the thread lock tape factory installed by Campagnolo? Any other specific recommendations on torque or installation of other components on a Ti frame?

Many thanks!

Stef


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

cyclostf said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> I just got all the parts to build my BreakAway Cross Ti. It will be built with the Campagnolo Chorus 11 speed groupset. Before I start building, do you have any recommendations regarding BB cups installation on a Ti frame? Should I use Park anti-seize grease or thread the cups with only the thread lock tape factory installed by Campagnolo? Any other specific recommendations on torque or installation of other components on a Ti frame?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Stef



Thanks for choosing a Ritchey! As far as assembly, I'd us the anti-seize on the BB cups and grease all the bolts on the frame with the same stuff, especially the seat binder. However, make sure you do _not _put any grease or lubricant on the downtube hinge clamp area. Other than that, general bike assembly practices apply. Be sure to post a picture of your bike when it's finished so everyone can see what they're missing out on.


----------



## Opus51569

Dave,

Speaking of white...does Ritchey have a Biomax saddle in white that is 155mm? I dig the Comp Biomax and the price is definitely right. But I need something a little wider than the typical 130 or 143mm width.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Unfortunately, not at the moment. We've been trying out some new saddle designs and wider options is definitely a point of discussion.


----------



## Opus51569

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Unfortunately, not at the moment. We've been trying out some new saddle designs and wider options is definitely a point of discussion.


On behalf of gluteus maXXXimi everywhere...I hope you do 

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## natrab

Alright. These Ritchey Quick Connectors for my breakaway. I don't get them. One end has a screw to hold the cable, but the other end doesn't. How do I secure the other half of the cable? I thought about just using a crimp on end piece but that doesn't really seem safe.


----------



## teapotter

Can you comment on the complaints about slipping on this seatpost: http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=307368

Reviews: http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/controls/seatposts/ritchey/PRD_131650_2510crx.aspx

I'm in the market for a new post. I have the Specialized s-works pave, and it slips. I thought a two-bolt would be a better solution. I know the thomson is good, but I want a carbon one.


----------



## [email protected]

natrab said:


> Alright. These Ritchey Quick Connectors for my breakaway. I don't get them. One end has a screw to hold the cable, but the other end doesn't. How do I secure the other half of the cable? I thought about just using a crimp on end piece but that doesn't really seem safe.


Hi Natrab

Unscrew the quick connector. Pull the cable from the shifter/brake through the top end and secure it with the set screws. Cut off the excess cable. Put a new der/brake cable into the lower half (the head of the cable sits inside the connector) and reattach it to the upper portion.

Give me a call or drop me an email if you have any other questions.
JP
ExcelSports


----------



## frdfandc

Just dropping in to say that I love my Ritchey cockpit components. Using the Logic II in Wet Black with the 4-Axis stem in Wet Black. The bars fit me and make the ride. Also love the fact that they are only 20 grams heavier than the Logic carbon bars and way less than half the price.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

teapotter said:


> Can you comment on the complaints about slipping on this seatpost: http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=307368
> 
> Reviews: http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/controls/seatposts/ritchey/PRD_131650_2510crx.aspx
> 
> I'm in the market for a new post. I have the Specialized s-works pave, and it slips. I thought a two-bolt would be a better solution. I know the thomson is good, but I want a carbon one.



Short answer to the majority of slippage issues is under torquing. 16Nm is actually a pretty high torque spec and most people don't have a torque wrench and under-tighten the bolts. Hope you decide to go with a Ritchey!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

frdfandc said:


> Just dropping in to say that I love my Ritchey cockpit components. Using the Logic II in Wet Black with the 4-Axis stem in Wet Black. The bars fit me and make the ride. Also love the fact that they are only 20 grams heavier than the Logic carbon bars and way less than half the price.


Thanks! We love hearing from satisfied cyclists!


----------



## allroads1

*Silver Bar/Stem*

Hi Dave. When do you think the silver parts will be available? A while back you thought October...anything more definitive at this point? The bar will have the Curve shape, right? Which stem will be silver?

Thank you,

Paul


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

allroads1 said:


> Hi Dave. When do you think the silver parts will be available? A while back you thought October...anything more definitive at this point? The bar will have the Curve shape, right? Which stem will be silver?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Paul



Yes, they're still expected to arrive middle of October. The bar is the same shape as the Curve and the stem is the same as the WCS 4-Axis stem.


----------



## bon_gabs

hey dave,,whats the update for the new stubby,less offset in particular? I hope you can share some photos from 2010 interbike..thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Here's some links to some pictures of our new stuff at Interbike.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/10/06...rom-ritchey-logic-plus-new-wheels-tires-more/

http://pelotonmagazine.com/Goods/content/11/51/Top-Picks-From-Interbike


----------



## gospastic

Whoever manages your twitter ignored me, so I'll try here...

Are there plans to introduce a 17 degree version of the 4-axis 44? I love the stiffness vs the non 44 version but I want to get lower.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Sorry you never heard back from our Twitter guy. At the moment we're not planning on making the 44 in a 17 degree version. So far it seems the standard 4-Axis has been sufficient for supplying the current demand of 17 degree stems.


----------



## gospastic

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

NattyIce said:


> Dave, I've been looking to get a new set of race/training wheels and have been eyeing the WCS Zetas. There's not too much info out online. Have you ridden them? What can you tell me?


Hey NattyIce, sorry for the late reply. I must have missed this one. As far as the new Zeta wheels this video review says it best!

Ritchey WCS Zeta video review


----------



## andym

I'm considering some WCS Echelon pedals for my road bike. My other road bike has Look Keo's. Will they work with the same cleat?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

andym said:


> I'm considering some WCS Echelon pedals for my road bike. My other road bike has Look Keo's. Will they work with the same cleat?


You don't need to change out your cleats, however when using Keo cleats with the Ritchey Echelon pedals you lose a little of the float you'd have with your Keo pedals.


----------



## Radioactive Man

*1 Bolt Seat Cradle*

I am missing the cradle from a 1 bolt WCS alloy seat post, can you purchase just the cradle anywhere as the post is useless without it? Cheers :idea:


----------



## shudson16

*headset spacers for "Classic" stem*

Just bought the three pieces of the new "Classic" line you offer. They give my new build the look I was after. The only issue I'm having is finding headset spacers in the same o.d. as the stem o.d. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

shudson16 said:


> Just bought the three pieces of the new "Classic" line you offer. They give my new build the look I was after. The only issue I'm having is finding headset spacers in the same o.d. as the stem o.d. Any recommendations? Thanks in advance.


Talking to different bike shops will be your best bet. Most bike shops carry our 4-Axis stems, which will have the same OD as your Classic stem. They'll have the most experience with the subtle differences of various spacers and what will look best with a 4-Axis. If you don't mind spending a little more, we've found titanium spacers tend to use a thinner wall thickness lending to a better transition between stem and spacers. Hope you get it figured out and don't forget to post a picture of your ride once it's done. Thanks for choosing Ritchey!


----------



## kohlboto

Hey Dave
So, this is a bit off topic but I am curious about a Ritchey product that may or may not be a secret. A few years ago I had a cup of espresso from a Ritchey machine (the old-skool type with the handle press...)...It was, quite possibly, the best espresso I have ever had. I emailed Ritchey right after to find out if they were ever going to be made available to the public. The answer was a firm maybe.
So, I'm wondering two things...Is there a Ritchey Expresso (I think that was the name) available? If not, can you tell me who manufactured them? I still think about that espresso from time to time...so good...
Cheers
Jay


----------



## burgrat

Hey Dave, 
I was wondering if the Breakaway colors that are shown in the Interbike link are available in the USA? They show a Black and White for the Road Breakaway that I really like. Where is that available (if UK, any online sellers?)?
I am ready do pull the trigger on a new frame, I just am not happy with the white/teal color.

thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

kohlboto said:


> Hey Dave
> So, this is a bit off topic but I am curious about a Ritchey product that may or may not be a secret. A few years ago I had a cup of espresso from a Ritchey machine (the old-skool type with the handle press...)...It was, quite possibly, the best espresso I have ever had. I emailed Ritchey right after to find out if they were ever going to be made available to the public. The answer was a firm maybe.
> So, I'm wondering two things...Is there a Ritchey Expresso (I think that was the name) available? If not, can you tell me who manufactured them? I still think about that espresso from time to time...so good...
> Cheers
> Jay



Ha! No, unfortunately there has been no work on a Ritchey Espresso machine. However, we all have a great love and passion for good espresso. We also have a lot of stickers and you may have seen our beloved Mr. Espresso with a Ritchey sticker on it. We get a our beans from a local coffee bean wholesaler. I'll have to ask around to get their name, but they're most likely the reason for the delicious taste.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

burgrat said:


> Hey Dave,
> I was wondering if the Breakaway colors that are shown in the Interbike link are available in the USA? They show a Black and White for the Road Breakaway that I really like. Where is that available (if UK, any online sellers?)?
> I am ready do pull the trigger on a new frame, I just am not happy with the white/teal color.
> 
> thanks!


That color scheme probably won't be available till mid 2011. Just the Teal and White for right now.


----------



## shudson16

*Ritchey "Classic" seatpost*

Looking for another of the new "Classic" seatpost and cannot seem to find one. I've looked high and low but there seems to be none available. Has Ritchey stopped production or shipping to distributors? I work for a bike shop and none of our suppliers (hawleys,QBP,etc) have them. Maybe no one wants to stock them now that it's almost inventory time? What's the scoop? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shudson16

shudson16 said:


> Looking for another of the new "Classic" seatpost and cannot seem to find one. I've looked high and low but there seems to be none available. Has Ritchey stopped production or shipping to distributors? I work for a bike shop and none of our suppliers (hawleys,QBP,etc) have them. Maybe no one wants to stock them now that it's almost inventory time? What's the scoop? Thanks in advance.


Never mind............I finally got one. I figured you were probably on Christmas vacation hence no reply. That's ok. Just glad that they're still available. Thanks again.

I just now noticed I had a PM. Tried to reply but your box is full. I appreciate the help. Thanks to you and Ritchey. It's nice to have access to a company rep. Happy New Year.


----------



## dcl10

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Sorry you never heard back from our Twitter guy. At the moment we're not planning on making the 44 in a 17 degree version. So far it seems the standard 4-Axis has been sufficient for supplying the current demand of 17 degree stems.


Well not to sound snarky or anything, but maybe if you made a decent (as far as stiffness is concerned) -17 stem there would be more demand. Ironically the stiffer stem is made for a LESS aggressive position. Shouldn't that be the other way around? I mean -6 degrees would be great if I was 60 and had back problems, but for serious racing, not so much.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

dcl10 said:


> Well not to sound snarky or anything, but maybe if you made a decent (as far as stiffness is concerned) -17 stem there would be more demand. Ironically the stiffer stem is made for a LESS aggressive position. Shouldn't that be the other way around? I mean -6 degrees would be great if I was 60 and had back problems, but for serious racing, not so much.



Not snarky at all, and a good point. The 44 design is a newer model and we usually release new designs in the most popular sizes and variations first (around 85% of the stems we sell are 84/6 degree). Depending on how they take traction we expand the sizing and color options accordingly. I shouldn't have said there are no plans to make a 17 degree 44 stem. If their popularity continues there's a strong possiblity we will come out with one within the next few years.


----------



## cww180

How much does that 31.6 0 offset seatpost cost?



Ritchey_Dave said:


> Ray,
> 
> Interesting question: 1) because we do make zero setback seatposts, and 2) because it made us realized a small error on our webpage, which would lead people to think we don't make them. We're working on fixing it, sorry for the confustion. Long story short, you can follow these links to read about both our Alloy and Carbon zero offset seatposts.
> 
> WCS Alloy 1-Bolt 0mm offset
> 
> WCS Carbon 1-Bolt 0mm offset The 0 Offset is listed as an option on this page. Scroll down to the bottom and click on the description to see a picture.
> I personally have been using this seatpost for a while now, so if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

cww180 said:


> How much does that 31.6 0 offset seatpost cost?



They vary depending on where, and from who, you decide to buy it from. Also what finish and material you want plays a role in the cost. Our suggested retail prices are all posted on our website and you can expect something around there.


----------



## dcl10

Thanks for the response, and I wouldn't care if the 44 wasn't such a good stem. I had the same problem when I was sponsored by PRO, they wouldn't make a consumer version -17 stem as they thought -10 was more marketable, which I can't disagree with but to me when you have a top level component one of the benefits of the extra cost should be extra choice. PRO did make some some one off PLT's for their pro tour riders, but they wouldn't give me one so I had to use a Thomson, which is great except the 130mm, -17 weights a ton.


----------



## RK250

*Changing from the WSC Classic bend*

Hi Dave,
I posted my question on the Ritchey forum thinking Id get your response not realizing it should have been posted here, so may I ask the following;
On my Redline Conquest Team, it came kitted w WSC Classic bend bars. 2 things I dislike are the abrupt bend to the brake hoods (Ultegra 6600, 2009), I prefer a smoother transition, or flatter as some say. The other aspect is a tad too much reach. Which Ritch bar would improve the fit? Logic WSC? Shallow drop too, same as Classic is fine.
Thanks Dave,
Rich


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

RK250 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I posted my question on the Ritchey forum thinking Id get your response not realizing it should have been posted here, so may I ask the following;
> On my Redline Conquest Team, it came kitted w WSC Classic bend bars. 2 things I dislike are the abrupt bend to the brake hoods (Ultegra 6600, 2009), I prefer a smoother transition, or flatter as some say. The other aspect is a tad too much reach. Which Ritch bar would improve the fit? Logic WSC? Shallow drop too, same as Classic is fine.
> Thanks Dave,
> Rich



Two bars come immediately to mind: the WCS Curve and WCS EvoCurve. 

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=341883

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=358516

Both have a similar drop bend, the Curve is a hair shallower but both are shallower than your current bar. The Curve has a more traditional top section similar to the Classic, whereas the EvoCurve is more oval and ergonomic. Both have a more level/flat transition to the brake levers and both come in a variety of widths and finishes to best suit your needs. I think earlier in this thread I posted some pics of a co-worker's bike set up with the EvoCurves. You can see the bar to brake lever transition in one of those pics and it's pretty smooth. Hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## jdan_m_777

*Ritchey DS Pro Wheelset*

Hi Dave,
I have a set of Ritchey DS Pro wheels. I have noticed that when I spin the rear wheel in my hands I can feel a lot grinding in the hub. Can you tell me what the process is for servicing the hub? Are replacement bearings available for this hub?

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

jdan_m_777 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I have a set of Ritchey DS Pro wheels. I have noticed that when I spin the rear wheel in my hands I can feel a lot grinding in the hub. Can you tell me what the process is for servicing the hub? Are replacement bearings available for this hub?
> 
> Regards,
> Daniel


The most efficient way to handle that would be to bring it in to an authorized Ritchey dealer for assessment. If it is a warranty issue they'll be best equiped to contact our warranty department and get you up rolling as fast as possible.

You can go to our online Dealer Locator to find a retailer near you.


----------



## jdan_m_777

*Re: Wheels*

Hi Dave thanks for the reply. The wheels owe me nothing I have them over 5-6 years and have plenty of miles of them. They worked very well for me over the years. They are well out of warranty at this stage, I just wanted to see if I could save them for my turbo trainer while I buy a new set of Richey’s for my road bike.

I had a mechanic true the wheel a few weeks ago and he said the hub was sealed and that he could not access anything for servicing.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

jdan_m_777 said:


> Hi Dave thanks for the reply. The wheels owe me nothing I have them over 5-6 years and have plenty of miles of them. They worked very well for me over the years. They are well out of warranty at this stage, I just wanted to see if I could save them for my turbo trainer while I buy a new set of Richey’s for my road bike.
> 
> I had a mechanic true the wheel a few weeks ago and he said the hub was sealed and that he could not access anything for servicing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Daniel


Daniel,

That's weird, from what I know all our hubs are serviceable. Someone here would be more than happy to walk your mechanic through it. Have him or her give us a call with wheel in hand and we'll get it figured out.


----------



## Lab Worker

Hi Dave

The silver Classic bars look great. Do you have an actual weight for them? The RitcheyLogic site doesn't list one.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Lab Worker said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> The silver Classic bars look great. Do you have an actual weight for them? The RitcheyLogic site doesn't list one.


Thanks! We're extremely happy with how they turned out. The weight of a 40cm is 266g. Hope you decide to pick some up.


----------



## RK250

*Torque spec please*

Hi Dave,
I know you have better things to do but how do you feel about creating a sticky for this site on torque specs?
I seek the NM on the expander nut and the top cap from my Redline Conquest Team. 
Thank you very much.
Rich


----------



## Lab Worker

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Thanks! We're extremely happy with how they turned out. The weight of a 40cm is 266g. Hope you decide to pick some up.


Thanks for the quick reply - great to see amazing service like this.


----------



## jdan_m_777

*Thanks Re:Wheels*

Hi Dave,
Thanks for all the information and the quick replies. I will try your first bit of advice and see if a Ritchey distributor can sort it for me. The mechanic I was using isn't one and so might not be familiar with all the Ritchey wheel sets. Now that I know the wheel should be serviceable I will locate a Ritchey distributor to sort it for me.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

RK250 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I know you have better things to do but how do you feel about creating a sticky for this site on torque specs?
> I seek the NM on the expander nut and the top cap from my Redline Conquest Team.
> Thank you very much.
> Rich



That's a great idea! I'll get those together and see about getting that set up. With all the carbon fiber these days torque spec can't be ignored. Thanks for the suggestion.

As far as the fork expander bolt, the answer has been just tight enough so that it doesn't come loose as you cinch everything else down. Which shouldn't be very much as you really only need to clamp everything down enough so that there's no play. However I'll see if I can come up with a better answer.


----------



## Dcmkx2000

I want to buy your 5Nm torque key. If I heat the 4mm tip with a flame, put the tip is a vise, and then pry it out with some flat head screwdrivers, do you think that will work?

I need a 5mm bit for my seatpost.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Dcmkx2000 said:


> I want to buy your 5Nm torque key. If I heat the 4mm tip with a flame, put the tip is a vise, and then pry it out with some flat head screwdrivers, do you think that will work?
> 
> I need a 5mm bit for my seatpost.


I wouldn't recommend that you do that. The Ritchey Torque Key is specifically calibrated and designed for our stems' material, bolt material, thread count of the bolt, and bolt size. All these things come into play when determining a torque spec, by changing the bit you change the integrity of the Torque Key. 

Here's a great article that explains this a little more.
Proper Bolt Torque


----------



## flatlander_48

Dave:

I have a few BreakAway related questions...

Is there a parts list for the sub-16 pound Ti BreakAway in the InterBike photos?
I've been an ex-pat in Taiwan (Taichung right now where Ritchey has offices) for about 5 of the last 7 years and I've attended the Taipei Bike Expo several times. The Ritchey booth was basically a table and some meeting space in the back, but no products. Will actual products be on display this year?
I was here in Taiwan when I tried to buy a BreakAway back in 2005, but no one sold them or seemed able to get them. Is that still the case?


----------



## twinkles

Hello Dave,

I was wondering if ritchey could make a road spd type pedal, with a cleat that is compatible with mtb pedals? I'm using a wellgo single sided spd pedal, which is not rebuildable and am looking for a replacement. Seems to me alot of folks would like a pedal similar to your micro, which could use the same cleat as mtb pedals, so only one pair of shoes could be used for all bikes. Your micro defeats the purpose of an spd road pedal cause it requires a cleat which isn't compatible with your mtb pedals.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

twinkles said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> I was wondering if ritchey could make a road spd type pedal, with a cleat that is compatible with mtb pedals? I'm using a wellgo single sided spd pedal, which is not rebuildable and am looking for a replacement. Seems to me alot of folks would like a pedal similar to your micro, which could use the same cleat as mtb pedals, so only one pair of shoes could be used for all bikes. Your micro defeats the purpose of an spd road pedal cause it requires a cleat which isn't compatible with your mtb pedals.



The Micro cleat will work with both the Micro pedals as well as our MTB pedals (Pro Paradigm, Comp V4). However, the MTB pedal cleats will _not _work with the Micro pedals. Reason being there's a small cut out on the Micro cleat that allows it to lay closer to the spindle of the Micro pedals. The MTB cleats don't have this. So there you have it, style out those bikes with some sweet Ritchey pedals


----------



## twinkles

Thanks for the response. I'll look into the micro pedal. I think you follks could market and sell the crap out of a micro type pedal, which doesn't require special cleats. I don't think most folks looking at the micro give a crap about having their foot a couple of millimeters closer to the pedal, they;'re looking for a pedal they can use with their mtb shoes. Back in the day, I used to ride these funky turntable look type cleats, which put my foot about a foot and a half above the pedal spindle, and It didn't slow me down. Ask folks on rbr and mtbr if they'd ike a road spd which they could use with their mtb shoes, without buying special cleats. Remember, in most cases, simpler is better. Again, thanks for your time.


----------



## Frith

Have designs on getting the entire ritchey cockpit in wet white.
My only question is what's up with the black faceplate on the 4 axis stem? I'd much prefer a matching white one (even the silver one that ships with the black stems would be preferable). So do any white face plates exist or will they ever?


----------



## Tarmac CK

Coming off of what frith asked...I bought a 4 axis matte black that comes with a silver faceplate but would really like a black one. 

Is my only option to buy a wet white stem just to get the black face plate? 

I know you sell two carbon face plates on your website, the second is a UD but with no photograph, is this UD carbon faceplate black with no visible weave?

Part II

I also bought some wcs curve handlebars, as I was looking for something alloy (budget reasons) but also very stiff for racing. Would you consider these bars on the stiffer end of your alloy bars? 

Thanks for your help, it is appreciated.


----------



## shudson16

*Ritchey graphics coming off*

I've noticed that the graphics on my new Classic seatpost has been eaten away by, I'm guessing, the grease (FinishLine Teflon) I used to lube the inside of the seat tube with. I removed the seatpost to change the saddle and noticed that most of the print on both sides of the post was smeared or missing. The only thing I can figure is that there was some sort of reaction between the lube and the ink used for the graphics. I've never had this problem before either with a Ritchey product or some other brand. I was not a happy camper when I discovered this, esp after spending the kind of money I did for the post. I would think that the graphics would last a little longer than two months. I can see how they would wear off but not just disappear like they did. Without thought, I used acetone to remove what was left of the graphics so it wouldn't look so "used". I wish I had taken pics of it to share with Ritchey but it's too late for that. Is this an issue with the new product or is this an isolated event and is there any recourse for me to take. I have a funny feeling that since I "finished" the job w/acetone that Ritchey won't touch it and that's my bad. A bit disgruntled but mostly disappointed. Thanks for listening. Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Frith said:


> Have designs on getting the entire ritchey cockpit in wet white.
> My only question is what's up with the black faceplate on the 4 axis stem? I'd much prefer a matching white one (even the silver one that ships with the black stems would be preferable). So do any white face plates exist or will they ever?



At the moment our graphic designers feel black looks the best to balance out the black that is usually the color of people's top caps of their headsets. I'm looking into seeing if we can add the alloy faceplate options to the website so you can buy the faceplate you feel would best match your set up.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Tarmac CK said:


> Coming off of what frith asked...I bought a 4 axis matte black that comes with a silver faceplate but would really like a black one.
> 
> Is my only option to buy a wet white stem just to get the black face plate?
> 
> I know you sell two carbon face plates on your website, the second is a UD but with no photograph, is this UD carbon faceplate black with no visible weave?
> 
> Part II
> 
> I also bought some wcs curve handlebars, as I was looking for something alloy (budget reasons) but also very stiff for racing. Would you consider these bars on the stiffer end of your alloy bars?
> 
> Thanks for your help, it is appreciated.



Working on getting those other alloy faceplate options up on the website. As far as the UD carbon faceplate, you can see a weave if you look really close, but yes it more resembles black from further away. 

WCS Curve bars are probably our stiffest bars. They've got a pretty basic, no frills, top section with shorter rounded drops. Great for sprinting. A good chunk of United Heathcare rides those exact bars right now and love them.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

shudson16 said:


> I've noticed that the graphics on my new Classic seatpost has been eaten away by, I'm guessing, the grease (FinishLine Teflon) I used to lube the inside of the seat tube with. I removed the seatpost to change the saddle and noticed that most of the print on both sides of the post was smeared or missing. The only thing I can figure is that there was some sort of reaction between the lube and the ink used for the graphics. I've never had this problem before either with a Ritchey product or some other brand. I was not a happy camper when I discovered this, esp after spending the kind of money I did for the post. I would think that the graphics would last a little longer than two months. I can see how they would wear off but not just disappear like they did. Without thought, I used acetone to remove what was left of the graphics so it wouldn't look so "used". I wish I had taken pics of it to share with Ritchey but it's too late for that. Is this an issue with the new product or is this an isolated event and is there any recourse for me to take. I have a funny feeling that since I "finished" the job w/acetone that Ritchey won't touch it and that's my bad. A bit disgruntled but mostly disappointed. Thanks for listening. Any help or advice would be appreciated.


Unfortunately, sometimes the combination of grease and the scratching of a frame against a seatpost can remove the graphics. It's definitely disappointing and we try to make sure our graphics are above the average insertion level. If you email me your address I'd be more than happy to send you some assorted decals that would freshen it up a little bit.


----------



## ralph1

*Ritchey Pro bars*

G'day RD,

On my race bike I have a WCS cockpit (bars/stem) I just bought some Ritchey Pro bars for my training bike but was suprised to see they dont have the contours for the cables like the WCS ones, what is the reasoning on this, and will it change so they do?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Hi Ralph,

There's a couple things we do in order to bring the price down from WCS to Pro. Mostly it has to do with material but removing things like cable grooves can also help in making a $110 bar cost $90. There are no plans at the moment to change that on those particular bars. But who knows, technology is constantly changing and what was top of the line one day can suddenly be mid level pricing.


----------



## jdan_m_777

Ritchey_Dave said:


> The most efficient way to handle that would be to bring it in to an authorized Ritchey dealer for assessment. If it is a warranty issue they'll be best equiped to contact our warranty department and get you up rolling as fast as possible.
> 
> You can go to our online Dealer Locator to find a retailer near you.


Hi Dave,
Thanks for your reply; I took the wheels to a Ritchey dealer. They said that the wheels have been discontinued and the parts are no longer available for my Ritchey DS Pro wheels. Is there anywhere I can source a set of replacement bearings for this wheel?

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## pacificaslim

FWIW, if it's a sealed bearing, I'd just press or pull them from the hub and then go to a bearing supply house and ask for replacements to match. Or if you have calipers you can measure the inner and outer diameters and the width and order replacements online by searching by the size. Bearings are pretty standardized and it's unlikely Ritchey used anything that would be hard to find.


----------



## jdan_m_777

Hi pacificaslim,
Thanks for your reply, I took the entire rear wheel to the bike shop and that is the feedback they gave me. I have never worked on a wheel before but if it is an easy job to remove the bearings I will try and see if I can find a replacement myself, if Dave has no other options.

Thanks again,
Daniel


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Daniel,

We've had a few different verisons of that wheel. If you can send me a photo of the hub, I can most likely tell you what bearings go with it. If we have them in stock I can sell them to your bike shop. However, I can't recommend that you do it yourself for liability reasons. I'm surprised the bike shop didn't offer to help you out on that.


----------



## jdan_m_777

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Daniel,
> 
> We've had a few different verisons of that wheel. If you can send me a photo of the hub, I can most likely tell you what bearings go with it. If we have them in stock I can sell them to your bike shop. However, I can't recommend that you do it yourself for liability reasons. I'm surprised the bike shop didn't offer to help you out on that.


Hi Dave,
Thanks for your reply. Ya I was surprised as well. I thought it was relatively easy process to swap out sealed bearings. I have attached a few images of the hub. 

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## bud wiser

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm the spokesperson here at Ritchey Design USA and I'd like to invite anyone who has any questions or comments about our products to post them here on the Ritchey Forum. I'll do my best to respond and answer as many as I can and help you understand the vast array of bicycle components we have to offer.
> 
> Here at Ritchey we all ride and are extremely passionate and proud of everything we produce. Please don't feel shy. Let us know what you think!
> 
> Dave


I just discovered this forum a few days ago. I just posted some design comments in the Breakaway thread intended to make the Breakaway Cross, more appealing to a larger market. 

I'll do the opposite here. I was an early adopter of the beautiful Ritchey Classic stem and bars. I LOVE silver components and these are fantastic! However, the bars are 31.8, which is good. The shape of newer style bars is so much better than the Cinelli's, Deda's and 3TTTs of old. However, I've got some older bikes that only take quill stems. I'd love to use these bars, but with the ergo shape, and a 31.8 clamp, I'm shut out. 

I know it's ludicrous, but please, please, please, make a silver, classic QUILL stem in a 31.8 size with a removable faceplate. I know the market is small, but I bet there are scores of guys with old Merckx's, Colnago's, Rivendells who would use these bars if they could get a stem that looked good, that would accept them. Right off, I'd buy three and two more sets of bars! 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

jdan_m_777 said:


> Hi Dave,
> Thanks for your reply. Ya I was surprised as well. I thought it was relatively easy process to swap out sealed bearings. I have attached a few images of the hub.
> 
> Thanks,
> Daniel


That would be a V1 Pro Z-Hub and I believe we have bearings for that wheel in stock (Logic Sealed 6000 2RS part# 55-048-600). You can special order them from any authorized Ritchey dealer.


----------



## MisterC

Logic II Wet Red?

At the above link is the wet red Logic II bar but it doesn't seem to have the ergo bend. Can I get the wet red bar in a classic bend or is this a mistake on the website or a trick my eyes are playing on me? Both the wet black and white seem to have the ergo bend.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

MisterC said:


> Logic II Wet Red?
> 
> At the above link is the wet red Logic II bar but it doesn't seem to have the ergo bend. Can I get the wet red bar in a classic bend or is this a mistake on the website or a trick my eyes are playing on me? Both the wet black and white seem to have the ergo bend.


Yeah, that's an incorrect image. We had our painters mock up a bar just to see how the Wet Red would look. That mock up has managed to make it's way into a bunch of pictures by mistake. We make that bar in the Logic II shape (with the ergo drops) and the EvoCurve shape (with an ergo top section but traditional short round drops). We'll have the correct image up shortly. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MisterC

If you guys are looking to get that wet red traditional bend out of the public eye I can think of a place you could hide it.


----------



## tocoldmn

*carbon rim*

Ritchey Dave, I'm looking for a 32 spoke carbon rim. Do you folks offer any options for this?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

tocoldmn said:


> Ritchey Dave, I'm looking for a 32 spoke carbon rim. Do you folks offer any options for this?


hmm, I don't believe so. I'll check with our warranty guy; sometimes we have some random stuff down there.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

tocoldmn said:


> Ritchey Dave, I'm looking for a 32 spoke carbon rim. Do you folks offer any options for this?


Sorry man, nothing here.


----------



## Weav

Hi Ritchey Rep, Can you explain the difference between the WCS Alloy 1 bolt and the WCS Alloy 2 bolt seatposts. What does one do that the other doesn't and which is the better bet, or is it all personal preference? Thanks.


----------



## Aaron in Denver

*Superlogic stem?*

Hi Dave- can you tell me if Ritchey will be offering a Superlogic carbon stem? I just built a Parlee Z5 with the superlogic bar, seatpost and wcs 4axis UD carbon stem. Its a great setup right now, but i am admittedly a component geek and it would be cool to have the stem and bar matched up. Love the wcs, but just wondering. Thanks!

Aaron
Denver


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Weav said:


> Hi Ritchey Rep, Can you explain the difference between the WCS Alloy 1 bolt and the WCS Alloy 2 bolt seatposts. What does one do that the other doesn't and which is the better bet, or is it all personal preference? Thanks.


Good question. The 2 Bolt was Tom Ritchey's original seatpost design. It works extremely well and has been a great seller for us for years. However Tom never rests when it comes to improvement and the 1 Bolt was his answer to a higher degree of accuracy in saddle adjustment. One bolt to adjust fore, aft and angle. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Aaron in Denver said:


> Hi Dave- can you tell me if Ritchey will be offering a Superlogic carbon stem? I just built a Parlee Z5 with the superlogic bar, seatpost and wcs 4axis UD carbon stem. Its a great setup right now, but i am admittedly a component geek and it would be cool to have the stem and bar matched up. Love the wcs, but just wondering. Thanks!
> 
> Aaron
> Denver


That sounds like a pretty sweet whip you have there, Aaron. At the moment we're still in the R & D phase of anything that might be worthy of the name Superlogic. It's way too early for any kind of estimated release date but to answer your question, yes, we're plan on making the ultimate stem. Thanks for choosing Ritchey and check back every once in a while as I always post new releases here first.


----------



## Aaron in Denver

Thanks for the quick reply Dave- you guys build some really great components. I'll be watching for the Superlogic stem.


----------



## wheel_suker

Hi Dave,

I have a Ritchey WCS carbon rear wheel with a Campagnolo cassette hub. The issue I have with it is when I put a Campy cassette on it the 11 tooth sprocket rubs on the frame. It's as if the hub might have been assembled for Shimano maybe. I use it with a loose washer that I place on the otside of the axle but there must be a better solution. The wheel is about 4 years old.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

wheel_suker said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have a Ritchey WCS carbon rear wheel with a Campagnolo cassette hub. The issue I have with it is when I put a Campy cassette on it the 11 tooth sprocket rubs on the frame. It's as if the hub might have been assembled for Shimano maybe. I use it with a loose washer that I place on the otside of the axle but there must be a better solution. The wheel is about 4 years old.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

Is it possible to shoot me a photo of the issue?


----------



## wheel_suker

Dave here are some pics. The axle is just too short. I looked at the axle and there is a thing washer which is obviously not enough. Thanks Kevin


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

It looks like you have the a Shimano end cap on the freehub. It's identical to the Campy one but it's 1mm shorter. I have a washer that fits underneath it that will fix the problem. Send me a PM with your address and I'll send it your way.


----------



## wheel_suker

PM sent, Dave thanks for providing this service. Great customer service. 
Kevin


----------



## CMi_rider

Another seatpost question.

In your opinion what is the better option: the Pro Carbon or the WCS Alloy.

Is the Alloy lighter?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CMi_rider said:


> Another seatpost question.
> 
> In your opinion what is the better option: the Pro Carbon or the WCS Alloy.
> 
> Is the Alloy lighter?


They both are great posts but they excel in different areas and it all comes down to personal preference. The Pro Carbon has a carbon shaft, which is great for absorbing road vibration and slight impacts. The WCS Alloy is extremely stiff and not as good at those dampening properties because of it's alloy construction, however it is a fair amount lighter (210g vs 250g). You also have your choice of flat black, wet black, wet white and wet red finishes with the alloy variety, which can really make a bike look sweet. Also if you ride a steel or carbon frame, those dampening qualities are often times already accounted for. But say you're riding an ultra rigid alloy frame and ride pothole infested dirt roads all day, you might consider the carbon post. Feel free to let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## CMi_rider

Thanks Ritchey Dave.

The website says the wet red stems are not currently available. Do you have a time frame for when those will be available?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CMi_rider said:


> Thanks Ritchey Dave.
> 
> The website says the wet red stems are not currently available. Do you have a time frame for when those will be available?



They just came in! The website should reflect that now.


----------



## 1819Bags

Ritchey Dave-

Which of your bars would have a shorter reach and shallower drop than the WCS Logic II? I'm currently riding the Logic II, but after a fitting have determined that I'd be better off with something in the ballpark of a 75mm reach and 125mm drop on a 42cm wide bar. Which of your WCS alloy bars would you recommend?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Check out our new WCS Curve bars 










The 42s have a 128 drop and 73 reach. They're a little more rounded in the drops than what you're currently using but most people have really liked this new shape. These bars have been a big hit with our sponsored teams and favorite around the office. 





1819Bags said:


> Ritchey Dave-
> 
> Which of your bars would have a shorter reach and shallower drop than the WCS Logic II? I'm currently riding the Logic II, but after a fitting have determined that I'd be better off with something in the ballpark of a 75mm reach and 125mm drop on a 42cm wide bar. Which of your WCS alloy bars would you recommend?


----------



## 1819Bags

Ritchey Dave-
I was looking for some Ritchey alloy headset spacers to match my new WCS bars and stem. On your website it looks like they're only sold in bags of 10. Are there any options to buy in smaller quantities since I only need 2 or 3?
Thanks!


----------



## pacificaslim

If Dave doesn't have a solution, for what it's worth I solved the same issue by purchasing from ebay sellers who sell individually. Be sure to check the shipping charges though to make sure it's worth it!


----------



## PlatyPius

1819Bags said:


> Ritchey Dave-
> I was looking for some Ritchey alloy headset spacers to match my new WCS bars and stem. On your website it looks like they're only sold in bags of 10. Are there any options to buy in smaller quantities since I only need 2 or 3?
> Thanks!



There are these magical places called bike shops that seller spacers individually....


----------



## 1819Bags

PlatyPius said:


> There are these magical places called bike shops that seller spacers individually....


Are you making me an offer? Because the first two shops I tried locally couldn't help me.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Unfortunately we can't break them up, however there are web retailers out there other than eBay that sell them individually. 

Try here


----------



## reebius

I noticed on the Ritchey site the Comp Curve bar in matte white. Does this bar share the same design and dimensions as the WCS curve? Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

reebius said:


> I noticed on the Ritchey site the Comp Curve bar in matte white. Does this bar share the same design and dimensions as the WCS curve? Thanks!


Yes, same design and dimensions. It just weighs a little more, hence the smaller price tag.


----------



## reebius

I am looking to replicate my Selle Italia Trans Am saddle for my lemond poprad. It has very firm padding which I like. Could you recommend a saddle in the Ritchey lineup that would work for me?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Check out our Biomax saddle line. They're a little narrower but offer an anatomical cutout and a flat surface similar to the TransAm.


----------



## go930

*Break Away Issue*

Dave -- could you provide advise to my posting in the forum (titled "Break Away making BAD sounds") regarding trouble with my Break Away road bike?


----------



## reebius

Dave, Need some clarification on reach measurements for your road bars. From what I can gather, the measurement is the c-c distance from the tops to the area where the shift levers are positioned. Question...would this measurement also dictate a difference of saddle to hoods distance as well? To put it differently, would a shorter reach bar result in a shorter saddle to bar reach? Thanks, Steve


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Hi Steve,
A longer or shorter reach bar will affect the distance from your hoods to your saddle.


----------



## go930

*Thanks for the suggestions...*

Ritchey_Dave -- using your recommendations I built-up my Break-Away this evening (using liberal amouts of Phil Wood's grease on the Alu seat post and used Park Tool degreaser to clean the down tube ends and coupling).

After a very short ride w/ a couple of hills that normally generate the aforementioned sounds I am happy to report NO NOISE. While I would like to take it out for a longer ride before pronoucing the problem solved, I am very encouraged and will report back after a more extensive test.

I think the trick was cleaning the tube ends. I had asked the LBS to spray "Frame Saver" prior to the built and it looks like some of it made its way to the tube ends (gravity?) -- not much but some. I really worked to remove the coating so there was just metal.

I'm hopeful that was the problem and will report back after I log a few more miles.

Thanks again for the helpful suggestions!


----------



## brendo

*DS PRO Wheelset Bearing Question*

Dave, 

I have had a Ritchey DS Pro rear wheel with a "Zero" hub and OCR. The freehub body just went out and my LBS was able to source and replace it and the bearing that goes inside of it, but they could not source the non-drive side bearing, which, according to them was stamped with the numbers 602 (I can't verify this because they reassembled the wheel before they returned it to me). I've called a number of bearing suppliers to locate the part, but nobody seems to know what this is. Can you confirm that this was the bearing used in this hub, or what bearing was, or let me know how to order one from you if available? 

I'm hoping that this isn't a dead end since the wheelset has been great in all regards save this one bearing.

The rim is marked with the following: 606T06ALOY, ETRT#622-14 and "Certified Master Built T0370805"

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

I think your shop misread the bearing and you're actually looking for a 609 bearing. They're a lot more readily available and if you can't find one at a shop near you, you can have them special order one from us.


----------



## kbwh

*Classic Curve*

Hello Dave,

I've been trying to find out if the Classic Curve bar flares from hood to drop (like the 3T Ergonova and others). Does it, or is it vertical?
Also, is there any plans to offer it in 38 cm width c-c?

Thanks,
Kjetil


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Hi Kjetil,

They are vertical. There are plans to make a 38 cm, but a release date has still not been determined.


----------



## brendo

Dave. I'll check to see of the 609 bearing works. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kbwh

Thanks, Dave. Crossing fingers for a 2012 release of a 38 cm version.


----------



## a4blur

Hi Dave,

Any chance you'll be producing the a classic silver stem with the 17/73 angle, 31.8mm?

Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

a4blur said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Any chance you'll be producing the a classic silver stem with the 17/73 angle, 31.8mm?
> 
> Thanks!




Not at the moment. 17/73 has been fading in popularity quite a bit and it's been hard to justify them in the finishes we do make. But you never know, trends change all the time and if the demand comes back, it wouldn't be hard to make.


----------



## chaskaufman

Any chance you'll make the stem with a 17 degree angle? Can the stem be shimmed for a 1" steerer?

Thanks,


----------



## tyro

I saw a blurb on bikerumor about a super light stem that you will be releasing. Do you know when this will be ready for the market?


----------



## Marcos_E

SpeedMax Tubulars. Will we ever see them? I know I'd buy a pair immediately.


----------



## thatdrewguy

tyro said:


> I saw a blurb on bikerumor about a super light stem that you will be releasing. Do you know when this will be ready for the market?


I'm curious about how it will be priced as it appears to be lighter than the WCS Carbon Matrix stem. Priced higher, lower or about the same?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

chaskaufman said:


> Any chance you'll make the stem with a 17 degree angle? Can the stem be shimmed for a 1" steerer?
> 
> Thanks,


17 degree WCS 4-Axis stems are currently available in both BB Black and Wet White. Shims don't come with them, but if you PM me an address I can send you one.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

tyro said:


> I saw a blurb on bikerumor about a super light stem that you will be releasing. Do you know when this will be ready for the market?


Those are our new C-260 stems. A whole slew of new technology have lead to them being 20 grams lighter than our legendary 4-Axis _and _30% stiffer. They should be available around the end of September.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Marcos_E said:


> SpeedMax Tubulars. Will we ever see them? I know I'd buy a pair immediately.


It's on our list, unfortunately it's not a huge priority. When? Not sure, but your comment has definitely reopened the conversation.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

thatdrewguy said:


> I'm curious about how it will be priced as it appears to be lighter than the WCS Carbon Matrix stem. Priced higher, lower or about the same?



They'll be about $20 more than their 4-Axis counterparts.


----------



## outhere

Does Ritchey offer a crash replacement discount?

Thanks.


----------



## Marcos_E

Ritchey_Dave said:


> It's on our list, unfortunately it's not a huge priority. When? Not sure, but your comment has definitely reopened the conversation.


Just gonna stir the pot a bit more on this one...

Out here in Eastern Idaho, I'd hazard to guess that of the percentage of the field I'm in that runs clinchers (maybe 75% of the field) most, if not all of them, are on the speedmax. I ran a set during my initial year as a CX'er and they were great. I recently upgraded to tubulars and while I do love them, I feel that I'd have even more love if they just so happened to be speedmaxes. Just sayin'


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

outhere said:


> Does Ritchey offer a crash replacement discount?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, however the amount depends on the wheels. Which wheels are you looking at?


----------



## outhere

Actually, the part in question is a Superlogic Logic II handle bar. How does one go about using the discount?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Ah, then not officially, however if you find yourself in that situation bring it back to the shop you bought if from and have them contact us. If it's relatively new we can work something out, especially if it's our top of the line bar.


----------



## db9

*WCS 4 axis stem - bolts keep loosening and a question about used bars*

Hi Richey_Dave..

Sorry the question with in this thread message - but my post count is too low and will not allow me to post on the forum.

I have a WCS 4 axis stem and WCS rizer bar on my Jet9 - bolts greased(anti seize) and torqued (5Nm) - however they keep loosening at the bar/stem interface - use blue loctite?

Ok 2'nd question - I have picked up another used MTB. The bike came with a box of spares - a new/used Superlogic Riser bar was in the box - looks like it has never been mounted - can I tell if it is safe to use?

Thanks for your help

Stephen


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

db9 said:


> I have a WCS 4 axis stem and WCS rizer bar on my Jet9 - bolts greased(anti seize) and torqued (5Nm) - however they keep loosening at the bar/stem interface - use blue loctite?


First I'd check and make sure your torque wrench or key is in fact applying 5Nm. They can fall out of calibration over time. If that's all fine and dandy then I'd recommend trying out some Ritchey Liquid Torque, it works wonders and is Tom Ritchey approved. 



db9 said:


> Ok 2'nd question - I have picked up another used MTB. The bike came with a box of spares - a new/used Superlogic Riser bar was in the box - looks like it has never been mounted - can I tell if it is safe to use?


That's a pretty nice score, unfortunately there isn't a way to know for sure whether it's ever been crashed. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## josh2415

Hi Ritchey_Dave,
I just bought a new Ritchey Pro Carbon Road fork (1 1/8", 43mm) as an upgrade to the stock fork on my older Trek 5200. The stock fork is carbon with an alloy steerer tube, and I've had absolutely no problems with it. The new fork has a carbon steerer, so is about 170g lighter than the stock, which is the main reason that I bought it (plus it looks really good on my Trek frame). I'm installing the new fork myself, but did have my LBS (who's an authorized Ritchey dealer) cut the steerer for me. I've followed the installation instructions to the letter - only 30mm spacers under the stem; had the steerer cut slightly long w/ 10mm spacer above the stem; used the included Ritchey expander plug; 5Nm max torque on the Ritchey WCS stem bolts. My question for you: I've read horror stories about all-carbon forks failing suddenly and catastrophically - I'm 6'1" and weigh 180lb - do I need to ride any differently with this fork than I did with my old fork? Please allay my fears. Thanks.
Josh


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Worry not Josh. When installed correctly, we literally see zero returns on our forks. I'm 6' and 180 lbs, and ride my WCS road fork on and off road almost daily without a single problem. If my personal riding experience doesn't calm your fears, know that Ritchey has an _extremely _high standard when it comes to durability, with extensive lab and real world testing. Our designs focus on reliability first, weight savings second. No ramp riding or six foot drops off cliffs but for the majority of your road riding terrain you should be more than covered.


----------



## josh2415

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Worry not Josh. When installed correctly, we literally see zero returns on our forks. I'm 6' and 180 lbs, and ride my WCS road fork on and off road almost daily without a single problem. If my personal riding experience doesn't calm your fears, know that Ritchey has an _extremely _high standard when it comes to durability, with extensive lab and real world testing. Our designs focus on reliability first, weight savings second. No ramp riding or six foot drops off cliffs but for the majority of your road riding terrain you should be more than covered.


Nope, no ramps or cliff drops planned.  I've always liked (and trusted) Ritchey products, so I'll continue to do so with this fork. Thanks for your response, and for your presence on the forum.


----------



## josh2415

josh2415 said:


> Nope, no ramps or cliff drops planned.  I've always liked (and trusted) Ritchey products, so I'll continue to do so with this fork. Thanks for your response, and for your presence on the forum.


Took the new Pro Carbon fork out for a spin today - lighter for sure, and felt stiffer / more solid than my old stock carbon fork. I was able to climb and descend the hills in my area with confidence. Thanks again for the vote of confidence Dave. Very nice product Ritchey!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

There's so many cool things you can do with carbon fiber when producing a fork that can really differentiate one from another. It's one of the areas of a bike that can really change up the overall feel, and in many cases really improve it. Glad you notice and appreciate our engineers' hard work. Thanks for choosing Ritchey!


----------



## outhere

Well, as per your recommendation above, I took my crashed Ritchey Superlogiic Logic II carbon bars to the shop where I purchased them and had them call Ritchey to inquire about crash replacement. the bars are less than a year old and cost around $300. My dealer told me that Ritchey had nothing to offer by way of a lowered crash replacement price. I guess I'll have to replace them with some aluminum bars, perhaps from 3T.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

outhere said:


> Well, as per your recommendation above, I took my crashed Ritchey Superlogiic Logic II carbon bars to the shop where I purchased them and had them call Ritchey to inquire about crash replacement. the bars are less than a year old and cost around $300. My dealer told me that Ritchey had nothing to offer by way of a lowered crash replacement price. I guess I'll have to replace them with some aluminum bars, perhaps from 3T.



Who here did your shop speak with? What shop did you go to? I'll call and see if I can work something out with them.


----------



## outhere

The shop was Excel Sports Boulder in Boulder, CO. I just called and spoke with the sales manager and he does not remember the name of the person at Ritchey with whom he spoke. I appreciate any help you can provide.

Thanks.


----------



## Den_Mr

Hey,

I have a question about the evo curve bar. I'm a bit worried about the reach measurement. Indeed I know this bar has a 4 degrees sweep back at the top. Knowing this, is the reach measured from the center of the bar, where the stem is mounted, to the hoods or is it measured from the top extremities to the hood?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Den_Mr said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a question about the evo curve bar. I'm a bit worried about the reach measurement. Indeed I know this bar has a 4 degrees sweep back at the top. Knowing this, is the reach measured from the center of the bar, where the stem is mounted, to the hoods or is it measured from the top extremities to the hood?



Good question, the reach is measured from the center of where the stem clamps out to the center of the farthest point in the bar (around where you'd clamp your levers). Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Den_Mr

Ok so just the usual way to measure the reach then.

Another question, does Ritchey change sth in the way stem lengths are measured? It seems like the 44 series and the wcs carbon UD are both 5mm longer than the 4-axis and WCS carbon 3K, for a same reported length. Any clue about this?

Thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Den_Mr said:


> Another question, does Ritchey change sth in the way stem lengths are measured? It seems like the 44 series and the wcs carbon UD are both 5mm longer than the 4-axis and WCS carbon 3K, for a same reported length. Any clue about this?
> 
> Thanks


Forged stems from ANY manufacturer have a +/- range of 5mm though usually it's closer to 2-3mm. This is due to the nature of forged manufacturing itself and is unavoidable. Machined or molded stems, while easier to control to the millimeter, are heavier, not as stiff, and weaker.


----------



## reebius

*comp logic curve bars*

Wanting to buy these bars in a 40cm but most online retailers I have checked no longer have them in stock. What gives? Thanks, Steve


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

I'd like to ask them the same question! And I do, and they say "well if we get requests for them we'll bring in some more." We have them in stock so if you ask them to special order a pair, you can get some that way. Or plan B would be to order through our website .


----------



## reebius

Sounds good, I will do that! 

Question: Ribble.com in the UK has the Pro 4 axis stem in wet black. Is this a UK exclusive? Can't seem to find it anywhere here in the US. It looks awesome.


----------



## jeffjmr

Hi Dave,

Proud owner of a new Ritchey adjustable stem and a Comp UD Carbon fork for a build project.

I ordered a 43mm rake fork, though I wanted a 45. My dealer doesn't stock nor will order the 45 and after careful measurement, I really need the 45.

I have not removed the fork from the box. Any chance Ritchey would exchange it for me?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## pacificaslim

Can you let us know about which Ritchey cranksets were part of a recall? Were the black WCS compact cranksets involved or can we safely use them?


----------



## CleavesF

*WCS Cross Disc only Fork?*

Pretty please? Or are you guys building a combo fork with removable brake posts?

Please don't do the removable posts... would not look awesomer.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

reebius said:


> Sounds good, I will do that!
> 
> Question: Ribble.com in the UK has the Pro 4 axis stem in wet black. Is this a UK exclusive? Can't seem to find it anywhere here in the US. It looks awesome.


We make special finishes for some of our larger customers on request. So no, they're not available here in the US.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

jeffjmr said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Proud owner of a new Ritchey adjustable stem and a Comp UD Carbon fork for a build project.
> 
> I ordered a 43mm rake fork, though I wanted a 45. My dealer doesn't stock nor will order the 45 and after careful measurement, I really need the 45.
> 
> I have not removed the fork from the box. Any chance Ritchey would exchange it for me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Sorry Jeff, I wish I could, but you'll have to work something out with the store you got it from.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

pacificaslim said:


> Can you let us know about which Ritchey cranksets were part of a recall? Were the black WCS compact cranksets involved or can we safely use them?


Possibly, go to this link to confirm:

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/news_article.php?id=495


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CleavesF said:


> Pretty please? Or are you guys building a combo fork with removable brake posts?
> 
> Please don't do the removable posts... would not look awesomer.


Yes, don't worry about removable posts, we don't roll that way.


----------



## outhere

Any chance you can tell us when the C260 stems will be released in the USA. I've read some news reports that say they'll be available by the end of this month and others that say 2012.

Thanks.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

I'm curious why the 40-622 SpeedMax Cross tires run so narrow. The ones I purchased measured just under 35mm when mounted on 23mm rims. By contrast, Kenda's 40c Happy Mediums come in at 38mm at the casing, and 40.5mm knob-to-knob.

As I wrote on my blog, this is something I've encountered with other brands/models of tires. I really like the SpeedMax's tread pattern, and a monstercross-sized version would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

outhere said:


> Any chance you can tell us when the C260 stems will be released in the USA. I've read some news reports that say they'll be available by the end of this month and others that say 2012.
> 
> Thanks.


End of the month!


----------



## outhere

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I'm curious why the 40-622 SpeedMax Cross tires run so narrow. The ones I purchased measured just under 35mm when mounted on 23mm rims. By contrast, Kenda's 40c Happy Mediums come in at 38mm at the casing, and 40.5mm knob-to-knob.
> 
> As I wrote on my blog, this is something I've encountered with other brands/models of tires. I really like the SpeedMax's tread pattern, and a monstercross-sized version would be a lot of fun.


Tires are likes shoes, sizes vary from brand to brand. The simplest answer is there's a lot of people involved in what a person finally gets as a finished tire. Factories vary with measurement tools and tolerances. It's frustrating for sure, and unfortunately pretty complicated to fix. 

I'm glad you like the tread pattern, we're working on some new designs and sizes for our cross line so stay tuned. By the way, cool blog concept, I bookmarked it to be explored more on my spare time.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Thanks for the reply. And by the way, I absolutely love the Classic Curve bars (and the Classic seatpost). Its almost impossible to find modern compact bars in 31.8 with an understated silver finish.


----------



## PixelPaul

Hi Ritchey Dave-

Thanks for taking the time to respond to this thread. I'm in the process of upgrading some of the cheaper componentry that came stock on my bike to Ritchey WCS. In looking your website I'm a bit confused about what bars to choose, primarily what is the difference between EvoCurve, Curve, LogicII and Logic Classic?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Since the actual measurements can be found on our web page, I'll speak to just the differences as far as characteristics. 

Curve - a short reach, shallow drop makes this bar comfortable in nearly all positions. It has a more traditional look with round tubes and limited ergonomics.

Evocurve - the Curve bar with a slightly ovalized and back sweeping top section. Great for climbers who spend a lot of time on the top sections. It's also the bar of choice for more than 50% of the office, including myself.

Logic II - our most popular bar to date it features a traditional round tube top section with an anatomic bend in the drops. These are great all-arounders with moderate reach and drops that progressively increase with the bar width size. My ex-favorite bar. 

Classic - just as it's name implies, it's similar to bars the pros rode for years. Excellent for the traditionalists and sprinters these are meant to be ridden in the drops. 

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Ppopp

Having never tried them, I've always wondered about the logic (excuse the pun) of bars with top sections that are swept back. It seems to me when I'm riding on the tops, (elbows at my side and bent degrees, hands in front of me with knuckles up and wrists straight) that the most ergonomic bar would be swept forward slightly from the stem, not back. To put my hands in a position that simulates a back swept bar I have to bend my wrists.

I'm on my second set of Logic IIs myself. Love the round top section, ergonomic lower section, and progressive drop. Creates a great platform with my levers.


----------



## jevet

Dave, I sent you a PM with more detail. I have had 2 Stubby's on my wife's Scott Addict RC Cross and both are slipping. i need help she has 4 races in next 10 days.
Chuck


----------



## kreger

dave from Ritchey, 

I have a question. I like the ritchey wcs red seat post. How closely would it match my frame? I have this frame







not my actual frame. no one has them stock in seattle for a side by side comparison.


----------



## Steelyman

Curious about the Ritchey Superlogic Logic 1 1/8" headset: I don't see any reviews online for the headset and couldn't find any here when I did a search. The product seems well-made and in the range of Chris King or a Cane Creek 100 or 110 but better priced. I'm looking for a new headset for a frame I'm building up. I saw that the bearings have a lifetime warranty and that they are Ti coated ceramic. Have you ridden this headset and do you have any feedback to offer? I know King stuff is good and near legendary, but it seems like sacrilege to anyone I talk to to go with anything else. How do you think the Superlogic headset holds up side by side with a King?


----------



## Jpolson

Question for all. I am 5'9", with a 30+" inseam. I currently ride a felt f1x 55, with a 90mm Stem. I feel a bit stretched out on this bike. I want to get a ritchey breakaway cross and was thinking ofnthe 54? What are your thoughts?

I also have a kona Jake the snake older, 2006, 52cm this seems to small. 

Thanks


----------



## ptt127

Hi Dave,

I have a Superlogic 1 bolt seatpost and was interested in trying a 2012 Specialized Romin Pro saddle with 7x9mm carbon rails. I currently have the standard 7x7 clamp kit for my Ti railed saddle, and noticed that you have clamp kits for carbon-railed saddles with 8x8.5 and 7x9.6mm rails. Has Ritchey tested either kit with the Specialized 7x9mm carbon rails and if they don't work, are there any plans to release a compatible clamp kit? These saddles have always worked great for me and I know they are pretty popular.

Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Jpolson said:


> Question for all. I am 5'9", with a 30+" inseam. I currently ride a felt f1x 55, with a 90mm Stem. I feel a bit stretched out on this bike. I want to get a ritchey breakaway cross and was thinking ofnthe 54? What are your thoughts?
> 
> I also have a kona Jake the snake older, 2006, 52cm this seems to small.
> 
> Thanks


Always a tough question. If you're not sure what geometry works for you, I always suggest getting measured up by your local bike shop or better yet going to a professional bike fitter. They'd tell you exactly what you need. Also there's a Ritchey Breakaway thread going that might be a good place to get some help.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Steelyman said:


> Curious about the Ritchey Superlogic Logic 1 1/8" headset: I don't see any reviews online for the headset and couldn't find any here when I did a search. The product seems well-made and in the range of Chris King or a Cane Creek 100 or 110 but better priced. I'm looking for a new headset for a frame I'm building up. I saw that the bearings have a lifetime warranty and that they are Ti coated ceramic. Have you ridden this headset and do you have any feedback to offer? I know King stuff is good and near legendary, but it seems like sacrilege to anyone I talk to to go with anything else. How do you think the Superlogic headset holds up side by side with a King?


Chris King makes a great headset as is the Ritchey Superlogic. After installation, which is pretty much the same, you'll never notice either. That's the mark of a good headset. Technical differences as you pointed out are the ceramic bearings which are harder and will ultimately make them more durable. Also, we use a dual-lip labyrinth seal which reduces the amount of grit and moisture that can enter the unit, further prolonging it's lifespan. Either one is a good choice, obviously I think the Ritchey is better though


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ptt127 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have a Superlogic 1 bolt seatpost and was interested in trying a 2012 Specialized Romin Pro saddle with 7x9mm carbon rails. I currently have the standard 7x7 clamp kit for my Ti railed saddle, and noticed that you have clamp kits for carbon-railed saddles with 8x8.5 and 7x9.6mm rails. Has Ritchey tested either kit with the Specialized 7x9mm carbon rails and if they don't work, are there any plans to release a compatible clamp kit? These saddles have always worked great for me and I know they are pretty popular.
> 
> Thanks!


The 7x9.6 will work fine with the Romin.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

kreger said:


> dave from Ritchey,
> 
> I have a question. I like the ritchey wcs red seat post. How closely would it match my frame? I have this frame. not my actual frame. no one has them stock in seattle for a side by side comparison.


I wish I knew but the only way to know for sure would be to compare them side by side. It's a pretty standard fire engine red though, and we've been having a pretty good success rate, as far as matching bikes, so far. That'd look sweet for sure. If you try it and it works post pics.


----------



## PixelPaul

A quick questions about headsets. What's the difference between the "WCS Logic" and the "WCS Drop In" headset?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

PixelPaul said:


> A quick questions about headsets. What's the difference between the "WCS Logic" and the "WCS Drop In" headset?


"Logic" just refers to our general headset philosphy and design, it's in the name of all our headsets (ie WCS Logic Threadless, WCS Logic Drop In, Pro Logic Zero Cyclocross Drop In). The term "Drop In" refers to the type of headset. The "Drop In" is for frames that have the cups built into the headtube and the bearing just "drop" right "in". Different companies have different names for their different types of headsets, and this can lead to a lot of confusion. We make enough types of headsets to pretty much fit 99% of the designs out there and there's a lot. However, when in doubt, consult with a local bike shop.


----------



## flatlander_48

Dave:

Is there a way to purchase a titanium/carbon BreakAway road frame here in Taiwan? Ritchey didn't used to sell any BreakAway frames here, so I was wondering if that had changed?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## framesti

*handlebars*

Do you make 26.0 handlebars, or only 31.8mm


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

framesti said:


> Do you make 26.0 handlebars, or only 31.8mm


As of last year we converted entirely to 31.8. Sorry.


----------



## Dalbers

The Pro BioMax seems to be your only bar with a flare. Am I correct? If so, why? Never rode bars with flare, but it seems functional. Thinking about getting a pair. I often zig when others zag, but not sure this time it's wise.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Most our bars just a have a 1-2 degree flare. We've found that's what most people prefer and want. However the Biomax and Streem both have 6 degrees for those who like those kinds of ergonomics. Some people swear by them, but it's one of those things that you'll never really know till you try. Some bike shops will let you try out a bar before you buy.


----------



## TM-17

*C260 fit on bars?*

Dave Is the 260 stem able to slide onto the Stream or Bio-Max bars?


----------



## TM-17

*Wet Carbon in the future*

Dave why no Wet Carbon products?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

TM-17 said:


> Dave Is the 260 stem able to slide onto the Stream or Bio-Max bars?


Yes, no problem.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

TM-17 said:


> Dave why no Wet Carbon products?


So many finishes, so little time. It's been the subject of debate, but we've got other things we've been trying to finalize first. It's possibly in the future, to be perfectly vague.


----------



## Erion929

Probably a silly question, but is the Carbon Evolution SL handlebar the same as the Superlogic Evolution? Does the "Superlogic" just succeed the "SL" model? 

thanks~


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Erion929 said:


> Probably a silly question, but is the Carbon Evolution SL handlebar the same as the Superlogic Evolution? Does the "Superlogic" just succeed the "SL" model?
> QUOTE]
> 
> There's no such thing as a silly question, and yes, the Carbon Evolution SL is the same as the Superlogic Evolution. The reason for the name change: the bar design came out before we created the Superlogic line of products. We figured out a way to make the WCS Carbon Evolution, with all it's benefits, even lighter, super light even. Without a super highend level identifier, we simply added the "SL" to the name to differentiate it, and allow it to still match the other WCS parts. A year later the same technology was applied to a select few new products and Superlogic was born.


----------



## mjr333

*road newbie_help with vintage Road Logic buildup*

Hi Dave.....I've been enjoying my Ritchey P-20 and Ascent Comp (Hats off to Ryan for getting me decals recently-not what i ordered but will work fine) MTBs for years and now am first venturing into the world of road bikes with what i believe to be an early 90's "road logic" frameset....imron red/TR-USA headbadge...will arrive monday...Can you tell me what size bottom bracket will fit my frame? ...i've seen english 68x120mm centered 1.37 x 24 in an online catalog, but don't know if this changed over the years...Is there a stock component list for the road logic framesets? ..Is there a way to tell the year of manufacture for the road logic frames? Did TR personally work on the road logic frames?...thanks in advance for your time. :thumbsup:


----------



## wayne

*Replacement Fork*

My wife has an older model steel framed Independent Fabrications Crown Jewel. The frame size is very small and the steel fork has 50mm rake with a 1 inch steerer tube. She would like to install a carbon fork to smooth out the ride and found that Ritchey has a carbon fork with a 1 inch steerer but different rake and possibly length. She is worried that the difference in the forks may compromise the handling, safety,and overall ride quality of the bike.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mjr333 said:


> Hi Dave.....I've been enjoying my Ritchey P-20 and Ascent Comp (Hats off to Ryan for getting me decals recently-not what i ordered but will work fine) MTBs for years and now am first venturing into the world of road bikes with what i believe to be an early 90's "road logic" frameset....imron red/TR-USA headbadge...will arrive monday...Can you tell me what size bottom bracket will fit my frame? ...i've seen english 68x120mm centered 1.37 x 24 in an online catalog, but don't know if this changed over the years...Is there a stock component list for the road logic framesets? ..Is there a way to tell the year of manufacture for the road logic frames? Did TR personally work on the road logic frames?...thanks in advance for your time. :thumbsup:


New old Ritchey frames are a sweet find these days, congrats! You're going to need an English bottom bracket 68mm, everything else depends on how you personally want to set up the bike. Oldmountainbikes.com does a great job of keeping track of all Ritchey things of yesterday, they mostly focus on mountain bikes but road stuff is in there too. All fillet brazed Ritchey frames were 100% made by Tom himself. Here's an interesting interview Tom did that goes into a little more detail http://www.xo-1.org/2011/01/tom-ritchey-in-his-own-words.html.. Hope this helps, and make sure to post pics of the bike when it's done.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

wayne said:


> My wife has an older model steel framed Independent Fabrications Crown Jewel. The frame size is very small and the steel fork has 50mm rake with a 1 inch steerer tube. She would like to install a carbon fork to smooth out the ride and found that Ritchey has a carbon fork with a 1 inch steerer but different rake and possibly length. She is worried that the difference in the forks may compromise the handling, safety,and overall ride quality of the bike.


The change that will occur from the two rakes is hard to quantify, but it will _definitey _be there. Most likely it'll make the bike handle quicker, but it's very hard to determine the degree of the changes untill you actually ride it with the new fork. I.F. might be able to give you a better idea of what to expect as I'm not familiar with the geometry of frame.


----------



## tommyturbo

Dave, I saw in an above post that the Superlogic carbon post with 7x9.6 clamp kit works well with the 7x9 rails of the Specialized Romin, so I am assuming that the 7x9 rails on the Toupe are identical and would work as well.

I've seen the offset of this post listed as both 25mm and 30mm. Which is it?

Also, can you confirm that the UD carbon is done with a matte finish, and not glossy.

Thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

tommyturbo said:


> Dave, I saw in an above post that the Superlogic carbon post with 7x9.6 clamp kit works well with the 7x9 rails of the Specialized Romin, so I am assuming that the 7x9 rails on the Toupe are identical and would work as well.
> 
> I've seen the offset of this post listed as both 25mm and 30mm. Which is it?
> 
> Also, can you confirm that the UD carbon is done with a matte finish, and not glossy.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the Toupe uses the 7x9.6 clamp kit. 

The seatpost has a 25mm offset. 

The UD carbon on that post is a glossy finish, and not a matte flat finish.


----------



## mjr333

thanks Dave....hey....any chance you could help me locate an original road logic fork that will fit a 56cm frame?


----------



## ebaumann

*ritchey breakaway Ti sizing questions*

hey dave, really hoping you might be able to help me out in selecting a frame size (58 or 60 Ti CX).

After studying the geometry charts, the 58 seems like it would suit me best in terms of top tube length (i normally like a 57.5 c-c tt measurement) but I am a little concerned about the headtube lengths on the Ti frames. Here's why:

On the ROAD geometry chart, the head-tubes of the Ti frames are listed as being about 17mm shorter than there steel counterparts, while on the CROSS chart, they are only 1mm shorter than the steel equivalent, why is that?

Also, I am concerned that the 58's 157mm headtube may produce too low of a cockpit, requiring a fat stack of spacers under the stem, or a positive rise stem (2 things I would love to avoid).

That said, I have also read on this forum that these frames tend to FEEL a little longer than the geometry chart numbers, can you say anything about that claim? 

These are small (but important) details that have been holding up my purchase for about a week now. Its a lot of money to spend on a frame and I want to make sure it will fit as close to my current CX bike as possible. 

If it helps, here are the specs on my current bike:
eff tt - 57.5
st c-t - 56.5
st angle - 74
ht angle - 73
headtube - 180mm (integrated headset)
bb drop - 70
100mm stem
0 setback post

Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mjr333 said:


> thanks Dave....hey....any chance you could help me locate an original road logic fork that will fit a 56cm frame?



Hmmm? I have a few used Road Logic forks here. Problem is they've been cut and threaded already. Not sure what size frames they came off of. How long of a steer tube do you need?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ebaumann said:


> hey dave, really hoping you might be able to help me out in selecting a frame size (58 or 60 Ti CX).
> 
> After studying the geometry charts, the 58 seems like it would suit me best in terms of top tube length (i normally like a 57.5 c-c tt measurement) but I am a little concerned about the headtube lengths on the Ti frames. Here's why:
> 
> On the ROAD geometry chart, the head-tubes of the Ti frames are listed as being about 17mm shorter than there steel counterparts, while on the CROSS chart, they are only 1mm shorter than the steel equivalent, why is that?
> 
> Also, I am concerned that the 58's 157mm headtube may produce too low of a cockpit, requiring a fat stack of spacers under the stem, or a positive rise stem (2 things I would love to avoid).
> 
> That said, I have also read on this forum that these frames tend to FEEL a little longer than the geometry chart numbers, can you say anything about that claim?
> 
> These are small (but important) details that have been holding up my purchase for about a week now. Its a lot of money to spend on a frame and I want to make sure it will fit as close to my current CX bike as possible.
> 
> If it helps, here are the specs on my current bike:
> eff tt - 57.5
> st c-t - 56.5
> st angle - 74
> ht angle - 73
> headtube - 180mm (integrated headset)
> bb drop - 70
> 100mm stem
> 0 setback post
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide!


All good questions. The titanium frames were designed to be race ready with no compromises. The steel frames were designed to be raceable but also good for the world traveler looking for a comfortable bike. In the case of the road frame, these yield (in Tom Ritchey's opinion) a more pronounced difference in headtube length, and not so much on the cross side. 

As far as your other questions, as much as I wish I could just give you an easy straight up answer, they're better suited for someone at your local bike shop or a professional bike fitter who can really get into the details of not only how these angles will change up your ride, but what you want your ride to be like. 

Good luck, and sorry I couldn't supply you with a better answer. Make sure to post pics of the finished product.


----------



## ericdhoffman

*Question - 2009 Carbon 55 mm wheelset*

I am contemplating picking up a lightly used 2009 WCS 55mm wheelset. I had a difficult time getting any info on these, are they still using Zipp rims in 09? Are the hubs reliable? Would using these wheels for cross races be feasable?

Please let me know anything you know about these wheels, I have had a tough time.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## mjr333

*WTB_Steel Ritchey Road Fork*

7" or longer steer tube. Please let me know either way when you get a chance. Thanks Dave!

View attachment 244316

Dave's The Man!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ericdhoffman said:


> I am contemplating picking up a lightly used 2009 WCS 55mm wheelset. I had a difficult time getting any info on these, are they still using Zipp rims in 09? Are the hubs reliable? Would using these wheels for cross races be feasable?
> 
> Please let me know anything you know about these wheels, I have had a tough time.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Eric


Yes, those are Zipp rims on there. The hubs are reliable, they're our forged and CNC'd WCS Zero system hubs. These wheels would be fine for cross racing as well.

Some more info:
24x2X lacing
Titanium skewers
Tubular: front 578g/ rear Shimano 758g / rear Campy 799g
Clincher: front 799g/ rear Shimano 949g / rear Campy 990g
handbuilt here in the US


----------



## twiggy

Dave, quick question: Do you find that most people wrap the tops of the EvoCurve Bar as usual? I installed mine last night but couldn't decide if it was 'fat' enough to leave the tops bare!  mostly Aesthetic I guess!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

twiggy said:


> Dave, quick question: Do you find that most people wrap the tops of the EvoCurve Bar as usual? I installed mine last night but couldn't decide if it was 'fat' enough to leave the tops bare!  mostly Aesthetic I guess!


I'm not totally sure what other people are doing. There's no internal cable routing so unless you're ok with electrical tape showing, the half wrap will leave your cables all floppy. I personally ride those bars and have them wrapped all the way. I space the tape out pretty far on the top section to prevent it from getting too 'fat', but have noticed that guys who don't wear gloves actually like a little more to grab on to. It's really all just personal preference.


----------



## TM-17

Hey Dave,

I have read the policy on the web site, But was wondering....... How is the return policy? I wanted to order a few bars to the house and send back the ones I did not like....... How much of a problem would that be....


IE.... competitive cyclist no hassle 60day return policy..


----------



## jet sanchEz

I've come across a Ritchey road bike that I have never seen before, what is this? The seller doesn't seem to know much about it, unfortunately. It would fit my girlfriend quite nicely I think but I would like to know a little bit more about it, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Erion929

Ritchey_Dave said:


> I'm not totally sure what other people are doing. There's no internal cable routing so unless you're ok with electrical tape showing, the half wrap will leave your cables all floppy. I personally ride those bars and have them wrapped all the way. I space the tape out pretty far on the top section to prevent it from getting too 'fat', but have noticed that guys who don't wear gloves actually like a little more to grab on to. It's really all just personal preference.




Hey Dave....do any of the Ritchey bars have internal cable routing (or grooves) ? I was leaning towards the EvoCurve as well, I don't think the cabling issue is a deal breaker but wouldn't mind some esthetic value if available.

**


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

TM-17 said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I have read the policy on the web site, But was wondering....... How is the return policy? I wanted to order a few bars to the house and send back the ones I did not like....... How much of a problem would that be....
> 
> 
> IE.... competitive cyclist no hassle 60day return policy..


Goog question. Our online store is actually run by a third party named Shopatron who pools together the warehouses of all our actual retailers. Whoever has the item you order sends it to you, so we don't actually deal with our online store. You can contact Shopatron by email at [email protected] or call them at (805) 547-8368. They can help you with any questions you might have that aren't covered on our website.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Erion929 said:


> Hey Dave....do any of the Ritchey bars have internal cable routing (or grooves) ? I was leaning towards the EvoCurve as well, I don't think the cabling issue is a deal breaker but wouldn't mind some esthetic value if available.
> 
> **


There isn't any internal cable routing on any of our bars with the exception of the TT bars. The bars that have cable grooves are all our carbon bars, the WCS Classic, Comp Streem, and Pro and Comp Biomax. The EvoCurves all have shallow cable grooves.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

jet sanchEz said:


> I've come across a Ritchey road bike that I have never seen before, what is this? The seller doesn't seem to know much about it, unfortunately. It would fit my girlfriend quite nicely I think but I would like to know a little bit more about it, if possible. Thanks!
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's hard to say by just looking at those pictures. Off the bat it doesn't look like any production bike we ever made. However, it could have easily been custom painted after the fact. Old Mountain Bikes is a great resource for figuring out old Ritcheys, especially if you can get a serial number.


----------



## TM-17

here is the answer:
Hello,

Thank you for your email. You can return a purchase within 30 (unless otherwise specified) days of the date that it was shipped to you (or was available to pick up), provided that the returned items are in their original packaging and in new and unused condition.

To initiate a return, log into your account at www.shopatron.com/account and 'Request a Return' from the order details page. When you create your return online, you will be provided a page to print out with all the pertinent information necessary to complete your return.

You may view our return policy and processes at: Shopatron

Please let us know if you have further questions regarding this matter.

Regards,
Shopatron Global Service Team
Shopatron


----------



## outhere

Mr. Law,

I have a question regarding the compatability of a Ritchey WCS seatpost and saddles with oversized carbon rails. I know that one can purchase oversized clamp parts for the Ritchey 1 bolt seatposts in order to use them with saddles with oversized rails. However, I have never seen an oversized rail kit for the standard two bolt posts such as the aluminum Ritchey WCS. Is this post compatible with oversized rails as it comes from the factory or do oversized rails require a Ritchey 1 bolt with the special clamp kit?

Thanks.


----------



## outhere

Mr. Law,

Another question which is unrelated to the one I posted a couple of minutes ago...

I have received my 110cm WCS C-260 stem in BB Black and am quite smitten with it. So much, in fact, that I want to purchase another for one of my other bikes. However, the second bike requries a 120mm length. None of the retailers I have contacted, including Ritchey's website (via Shopatron) have a 120mm C-260 stem. My guess is that no 120mm stems have reach our shores.

Can you tell me when the 120mm C-260 stems (in either BB Black or Wet Black) will be available?

Thanks again.


----------



## TM-17

Seatpost. 

That is a good question. I have been looking at the single bolt seatpost but have wavered in the purchase. I am just not sure it would securely hold my 220/230 lbs butt up without moving. I am using metal rails on the seat now but when going to carbon would have to crank way down on the torque putting a lot of pressure on the rails.....

Right now i am sticking with the CAAD10 post.


----------



## bmax119

I too am looking forward to the c260 on my bike. Looking at a 100mm wet white. Earlier, it was mentioned that these would be available on 11-9-11. Haven't seen anything yet though. Is there another release date we need to be aware of? Thanks.


----------



## skiipy

*test post......*

Sorry for this but I just tried to post and it didn't work.
Trying a short test post now.......


skiipy


----------



## skiipy

*Ritchey WCS Apex 50mm Carbon tubular wheels*

Hi Dave,

I'm in the process of spec'ing up my new Scott, and am trying to build it with a Ritchey Theme. (except for the SRAM Red gruppo and white TRP brakes).
So far I have Ritchey Carbon Aero post, Superlogic Evo bars, WCS wet-white Stem, stock ricthey Pro headset (plan to upgrade that to "WCS" later) .

I am trying to obtain a set of the awesome Ritchey WCS Apex 50mm Carbon tubular wheels to really complete the package.

However I have just been told that these wheels are not available any more as they have been discontinued!?! Can you please let me know if this is true?

If they ARE still available could you please let me know, and also which dealer(s) you might recommend to buy through? (Excel? -or Australian dealers?)

Thanks in advance
Skiipy

P.S. this is my first real post on RBR after being a reader for some time, so a big G'Day to everyone from over here in sunny Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## Otje

Dave. I need some advice. I'm building my own marathon (200+km races) roadbike based on a black/silver cannondale six 09 frame (alu with carbonn seatstays). I'm considering to use ritchey 'wet black' parts for the seatpost/stem/handlebar. Normal i use a 110mm stem, but if i should buy a ritchey wcs evo curve bar........should i get a larger stem because of the sweep in the bar?

As for the stem. It wil be a wcs 4 axis. The seatpost could be a wcs 1 bolt or even a carbon pro.......what would you reccomend?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

outhere said:


> Mr. Law,
> 
> I have a question regarding the compatability of a Ritchey WCS seatpost and saddles with oversized carbon rails. I know that one can purchase oversized clamp parts for the Ritchey 1 bolt seatposts in order to use them with saddles with oversized rails. However, I have never seen an oversized rail kit for the standard two bolt posts such as the aluminum Ritchey WCS. Is this post compatible with oversized rails as it comes from the factory or do oversized rails require a Ritchey 1 bolt with the special clamp kit?
> 
> Thanks.


Since the Ritchey Two-Bolt seatpost clamps mostly on the top and bottom of the saddle rails they require no additional parts.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

outhere said:


> Mr. Law,
> 
> Another question which is unrelated to the one I posted a couple of minutes ago...
> 
> I have received my 110cm WCS C-260 stem in BB Black and am quite smitten with it. So much, in fact, that I want to purchase another for one of my other bikes. However, the second bike requries a 120mm length. None of the retailers I have contacted, including Ritchey's website (via Shopatron) have a 120mm C-260 stem. My guess is that no 120mm stems have reach our shores.
> 
> Can you tell me when the 120mm C-260 stems (in either BB Black or Wet Black) will be available?
> 
> Thanks again.



Glad to hear you enjoy the new design. We're all pretty excited about it as well. We just received the 120s yesterday so have your shop order one up for you.

By the way, I quoted you on our Facebook account, hope you don't mind:
https://www.facebook.com/RitcheyInternational


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

TM-17 said:


> Seatpost.
> 
> That is a good question. I have been looking at the single bolt seatpost but have wavered in the purchase. I am just not sure it would securely hold my 220/230 lbs butt up without moving. I am using metal rails on the seat now but when going to carbon would have to crank way down on the torque putting a lot of pressure on the rails.....
> 
> Right now i am sticking with the CAAD10 post.


Your weight will be fine with the Ritchey One-Bolt seatpost, there is no weight limit on them. You can safely torque them down to 12Nm, which is a lot of torque.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bmax119 said:


> I too am looking forward to the c260 on my bike. Looking at a 100mm wet white. Earlier, it was mentioned that these would be available on 11-9-11. Haven't seen anything yet though. Is there another release date we need to be aware of? Thanks.


These should be hitting the streets now too, however we're sold out so hopefully your local bike shop brought some in.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

skiipy said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I'm in the process of spec'ing up my new Scott, and am trying to build it with a Ritchey Theme. (except for the SRAM Red gruppo and white TRP brakes).
> So far I have Ritchey Carbon Aero post, Superlogic Evo bars, WCS wet-white Stem, stock ricthey Pro headset (plan to upgrade that to "WCS" later) .
> 
> I am trying to obtain a set of the awesome Ritchey WCS Apex 50mm Carbon tubular wheels to really complete the package.
> 
> However I have just been told that these wheels are not available any more as they have been discontinued!?! Can you please let me know if this is true?
> 
> If they ARE still available could you please let me know, and also which dealer(s) you might recommend to buy through? (Excel? -or Australian dealers?)
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Skiipy
> 
> P.S. this is my first real post on RBR after being a reader for some time, so a big G'Day to everyone from over here in sunny Brisbane, Australia.



Full Ritchey spec'd bike, good-on-yer! Fear not, we have another shipment of those wheels coming just in time for Christmas (ETA December 15th). Excel or any of our online retailers can special order you a set.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Otje said:


> Dave. I need some advice. I'm building my own marathon (200+km races) roadbike based on a black/silver cannondale six 09 frame (alu with carbonn seatstays). I'm considering to use ritchey 'wet black' parts for the seatpost/stem/handlebar. Normal i use a 110mm stem, but if i should buy a ritchey wcs evo curve bar........should i get a larger stem because of the sweep in the bar?
> 
> As for the stem. It wil be a wcs 4 axis. The seatpost could be a wcs 1 bolt or even a carbon pro.......what would you reccomend?


That's a good question. The EvoCurve has a reach of 83mm, which is measured from the center of the stem clamping area directly forward to the center of the brake lever clamping area. How does that affect your current setup? If you're currently riding with a bar that has no back sweep and measures 83mm in reach, and you set this bar up on your bike identical to that, you'll notice no difference in reach when you have your hands on the hoods. You'll notice an ever so slight shortening when riding on the top section. The difference is so minimal that adjusting for it with stem length (which would be in 10mm increments) would be overkill. I'm strictly talking about differences in fit. The subtle characteristics of the bar, that make it one of our favorite bars to date, are another story. 

The Pro is a nice seatpost but if you going to be riding the bike over 200km at a time I'd highly recommend you go with the WCS. It's full carbon, versus the Pro, which will give you more dampening and comfort on those long rides. Plus the 1-Bolt clamping design is the easiest and fastest to adjust on the fly. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Otje

Dave,

Question. I'm gonna order Ritchey parts for my project. (stem wcs 260/wcs evo curve bar / wcs one bolt seatp). The new saddle is going to be a Fizik antares (versus or regular) with kium rails. Do i need to purchase additional parts to mount the saddle or does it fit on the standard one bolt clamp system?

I noticed that the wcs one bolt seatpost isn't part of the current ritcheylogic.com website??


----------



## Erion929

Are the "Ritchey carbon" handlebars sold out of Taiwan on Ebay authentic? Or copies?


Ritchey WCS Evolution SL UD Carbon Handlebar 44 C-C | eBay


New Ritchey SuperLogic WCS Carbon Evolution Road Handlebar - 42cm | eBay

**


----------



## rjbayer

Hi,
A couple of questions on the Ti Cross Breakaway
What is the maximum height of headset spacers that can be used?
I have a rear wheel with 135 mm spacing. Can this be used on the Ti Breakaway? 
Thanks!


----------



## TM-17

*Evo-curve 44*

OK Dave,

help with the choice.

WCS Evo-Curve

or

WCS Carbon Evo-Curve

?????????

oh the choices


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Otje said:


> Dave,
> 
> Question. I'm gonna order Ritchey parts for my project. (stem wcs 260/wcs evo curve bar / wcs one bolt seatp). The new saddle is going to be a Fizik antares (versus or regular) with kium rails. Do i need to purchase additional parts to mount the saddle or does it fit on the standard one bolt clamp system?
> 
> I noticed that the wcs one bolt seatpost isn't part of the current ritcheylogic.com website??


Sounds like a great set up! The Kium rails fit in our standard clamp kit that comes with the post. Here's a link to the 1 bolt seatposts on our site. Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts We're very much embracing the 1 bolt system. They're not going anywhere soon.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Erion929 said:


> Are the "Ritchey carbon" handlebars sold out of Taiwan on Ebay authentic? Or copies?
> 
> 
> Ritchey WCS Evolution SL UD Carbon Handlebar 44 C-C | eBay
> 
> 
> New Ritchey SuperLogic WCS Carbon Evolution Road Handlebar - 42cm | eBay
> 
> **


Here's a good article to read on that subject. 
BEWARE OF COUNTERFEIT RITCHEY PRODUCTS SOLD THROUGH UNAUTHORIZED CHANNELS
You have to be careful with Ritchey products from unauthorized sellers. There are lots of counterfeits floating around out there and when they come from other countries it become near impossible for us to police.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

rjbayer said:


> Hi,
> A couple of questions on the Ti Cross Breakaway
> What is the maximum height of headset spacers that can be used?
> I have a rear wheel with 135 mm spacing. Can this be used on the Ti Breakaway?
> Thanks!


As a general rule you typically wouldn't go beyond 3-4 centimeters with the headset spacers. The rear dropout spacing on the Ti Cross Breakaway is 130mm and it would not accommodate any wider. Hope the frame will work for you.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

TM-17 said:


> OK Dave,
> 
> help with the choice.
> 
> WCS Evo-Curve
> 
> or
> 
> WCS Carbon Evo-Curve
> 
> ?????????
> 
> oh the choices


That's like saying: What would you rather have good or best? All kidding aside, the carbon is totally worth the extra cost, not only for weight, but vibration dampening, and don't forget the bling factor.


----------



## tirofog

I am new road rider, I still ride a hybrid as commuter, just got a used 2009 fuji team for centuries. looking to shorten stem . Thinking about your RY-ADJS 100mm. does adjustable make sense?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

tirofog said:


> I am new road rider, I still ride a hybrid as commuter, just got a used 2009 fuji team for centuries. looking to shorten stem . Thinking about your RY-ADJS 100mm. does adjustable make sense?


Well welcome! The key to centuries is finding an efficient, streamline, but comfortable, position. After about 50 miles your body will start telling you what needs changing or adjusting. The Ritchey Adjustable stems are great for figuring out what angle works best for you, or if you require an angle not offered in standard stem sizing. However if you're just looking for a shorter stem (i.e. bring the bars closer to you, but in roughly the same horizontal plain) you'd be better served by just getting a standard, non-adjustable, stem in a shorter length. It'll be lighter, stiffer, and aesthetically more pleasing. Stems come in tones of lengths, we make them as short as 60mm and as long as 140mm, so you should be able to find the best fit. If you're not sure what length to get or you're trying to solve a specific comfort issue, I'd highly recommend consulting with a local bike shop. They'll have staff that really understands this stuff that can guide you in the right direction. Bike fit can be very complicated. Being new to cycling, you're facing a lot, often times confusing, choices when modifying your bike. Having a bike fit specialist help you through it will save you a lot of time, money, and headache.


----------



## bmax119

*c260 stem*

Obviously, Ritchey must have known that the new stem would be a major hit. I'm hoping against hope that you guys also planned accordingly with your production. I am still waiting on a wet white to finish my build and STILL see that Ritchey's own website has a majority of the stems (anything bigger than 80, besides BB black) as 'not available at this time'. Please tell me this is all a bad dream and you have a HUGE shipment ready to go out to suppliers.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bmax119 said:


> Obviously, Ritchey must have known that the new stem would be a major hit. I'm hoping against hope that you guys also planned accordingly with your production. I am still waiting on a wet white to finish my build and STILL see that Ritchey's own website has a majority of the stems (anything bigger than 80, besides BB black) as 'not available at this time'. Please tell me this is all a bad dream and you have a HUGE shipment ready to go out to suppliers.


Well obviously they'd be a hit! 

All sizes in all finishes are in stock as of Friday. Our website's availability is unfortunately not always the most up to date. If you have one on special order have your shop give us a call. We've got a long list of backorders to call people back on, but if they call us, we can get it moving right then and there.


----------



## Erion929

I have a '11 Wilier Cento Uno SL frame that I'm going to have built up. It comes with the white Ritchey seatmast topper. IF it came to me wanting to switch to a black topper, is there any special designation/code/fitment that I need to know to order the same one in black?

It is the same one as on this bike:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/other-builders/wilier-would-you-choose-why-260800.html

Is there only one topper, in white and black, or are there several of varying fitments?

**


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Erion929 said:


> I have a '11 Wilier Cento Uno SL frame that I'm going to have built up. It comes with the white Ritchey seatmast topper. IF it came to me wanting to switch to a black topper, is there any special designation/code/fitment that I need to know to order the same one in black?
> 
> It is the same one as on this bike:
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/other-builders/wilier-would-you-choose-why-260800.html
> 
> Is there only one topper, in white and black, or are there several of varying fitments?
> 
> **


Yes, you can replace it with a black version. 
Ritchey Mast Topper 
You'll need to get either the 34.9x70 (item# 41-238-834) or the 34.9x50 (item# 41-200-424). The second number is the length and the 70mm will give you a little more adjustment. The white is only available with the frame so don't get rid of it unless you really think you'll never use it.


----------



## Erion929

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yes, you can replace it with a black version.
> Ritchey Mast Topper
> You'll need to get either the 34.9x70 (item# 41-238-834) or the 34.9x50 (item# 41-200-424). The second number is the length and the 70mm will give you a little more adjustment. The white is only available with the frame so don't get rid of it unless you really think you'll never use it.




Ohhhh,ok.....so for the 34.9 versions, the 25mm offset is "standard" and the only one available, correct?

**


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Erion929 said:


> Ohhhh,ok.....so for the 34.9 versions, the 25mm offset is "standard" and the only one available, correct?
> 
> **


Correct, just 25mm offset. Oh and I forgot to mention we also make an ultra light, carbon Superlogic Mast Topper that would also work with that frame.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Dave, appreciate your information on this forum. I've been using the Ritchey Pro Biomax bars on my current bike which are 42cm and enjoy the feel. I'm building up another bike for the new year and wanted to go with some Ritchey carbon bars. I was looking at the WCS Logic II carbon. Are carbon bars measured the same way as the aluminum bars (meaning is a 42cm c-t-c in aluminum the same as 42cm in carbon)? I want to make sure I get the same comparable width that I've grown accustomed to using.


----------



## bbelanger

Hello,
I'm interested in your SuperLogic Carbon 46mm clinchers. I'm in Toronto. Is their a retailer here I could speak to? Thks,


----------



## mroli

Ritchey_Dave - I was wondering if you could answer a few questions for me please?

I have just got my hands on a Ritchey Breakaway frame (steel/road), which I am very excited about. I am based in the UK, have had a good flick through the Ritchey website, but have a couple of o/s questions and wanted to know the following:

1) The frame does not have any seatpost bolts - I have done some searching for this on the net and have so far only ascertained that Titanium Bolts on a Titanium frame isn't the best idea - do you have a particular recommendation?

2) Is there a particular headset you would rec? I am running Ritchey WCS Stem and Bars - so a Ritchey rec would be nice. I am a bit confused with the plethora of options!

3) Is there anyone in the UK that sells the case? I can't find anyone.

4) Is there anyone in the UK that sells the splitters? I can't find anyone.

Many thanks for your help

M


----------



## macdonc

*One Bolt Clamp 7x7?*

Great service you are providing here Dave. Thanks. My question:

I am in Canada and in need of a WCS one bolt clamp kit in the standard 7x7mm size. I would gladly buy it from your online store but they do not sell to Canada. Unfortunately, dealing with our local retailers for an odd part like this will be much more complicated than an online order... 

Do you know of any web retailers stocking the part? I see the other two sizes frequently but never the standard bits for round rails.

thanks again


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Dave, appreciate your information on this forum. I've been using the Ritchey Pro Biomax bars on my current bike which are 42cm and enjoy the feel. I'm building up another bike for the new year and wanted to go with some Ritchey carbon bars. I was looking at the WCS Logic II carbon. Are carbon bars measured the same way as the aluminum bars (meaning is a 42cm c-t-c in aluminum the same as 42cm in carbon)? I want to make sure I get the same comparable width that I've grown accustomed to using.


Yes, they're measured the same in both cases, center to center at the brake lever clamping area. However, keep in mind that the Biomax has a 5 degree flare to its drops. This would make them feel a little wider than the Logic IIs if you spend most of your time in the drops. If you do, than I might recommend going with some 44cms Logic IIs.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bbelanger said:


> Hello,
> I'm interested in your SuperLogic Carbon 46mm clinchers. I'm in Toronto. Is their a retailer here I could speak to? Thks,


Ciclo Werks in St. Agatha is a pretty good Canadian dealer of ours. While they might not stock the Superlogic Carbon wheels they'll at least have some experience with them and can special order a set for you as well.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mroli said:


> Ritchey_Dave - I was wondering if you could answer a few questions for me please?
> 
> I have just got my hands on a Ritchey Breakaway frame (steel/road), which I am very excited about. I am based in the UK, have had a good flick through the Ritchey website, but have a couple of o/s questions and wanted to know the following:
> 
> 1) The frame does not have any seatpost bolts - I have done some searching for this on the net and have so far only ascertained that Titanium Bolts on a Titanium frame isn't the best idea - do you have a particular recommendation?
> 
> 2) Is there a particular headset you would rec? I am running Ritchey WCS Stem and Bars - so a Ritchey rec would be nice. I am a bit confused with the plethora of options!
> 
> 3) Is there anyone in the UK that sells the case? I can't find anyone.
> 
> 4) Is there anyone in the UK that sells the splitters? I can't find anyone.
> 
> Many thanks for your help
> 
> M


Welcome to club! First off, if you got the frame new, you should contact the seller because all of those items should have come with the frame. 
1) These are just standard 5mm stainless steel bolts with about 1.5cm of thread length.







You should be able to get them at most hardware stores. 
2) Ritchey standard headsets will work fine. I use the WCS on all my bikes an love it, easy to install, light weight, and trouble free.
3 & 4) We actually don't have any distribution of our Breakaway frames in the UK. Excel Sports and Bikewagon both carry cases, cable disconnects, and all other Breakaway bits and pieces here in the U.S. but they can do international shipping.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

macdonc said:


> Great service you are providing here Dave. Thanks. My question:
> 
> I am in Canada and in need of a WCS one bolt clamp kit in the standard 7x7mm size. I would gladly buy it from your online store but they do not sell to Canada. Unfortunately, dealing with our local retailers for an odd part like this will be much more complicated than an online order...
> 
> Do you know of any web retailers stocking the part? I see the other two sizes frequently but never the standard bits for round rails.
> 
> thanks again


Yeah, not too many people carry them due to the fact that they come with the posts. Do you just need the side clamps and bolt? Is your seatpost alloy or carbon? Let me know about this and PM me your address and I'll get a set out to you.


----------



## framesti

*ritchey crank spacer*

What size spacer for hidden bolt of octalink road crankset?


----------



## mroli

Dave - thank you very much - very helpful.

I got my frame from a friend of a friend and therefore it doesn't come with all the bits and pieces that it should have done - I don't think that it has ever been used.

I plan to build it up myself, ok about that sort of thing (have built bikes before), but do you recommend treating the frame with some sort of frame protector before building it?

Many thanks again

Mark


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

framesti said:


> What size spacer for hidden bolt of octalink road crankset?


If it's the spacer I'm thinking of, 4mm.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mroli said:


> Dave - thank you very much - very helpful.
> 
> I got my frame from a friend of a friend and therefore it doesn't come with all the bits and pieces that it should have done - I don't think that it has ever been used.
> 
> I plan to build it up myself, ok about that sort of thing (have built bikes before), but do you recommend treating the frame with some sort of frame protector before building it?
> 
> Many thanks again
> 
> Mark


It never hurts, especially if you're going to be riding it in the rain. I put framesaver in all my steel frames as a rule.


----------



## Erik in sac

Hi Dave, would you happen to know of any online shops, or shops in the Sacramento, CA area that demo your saddles? I want to try a few before I buy (made that mistake too many times) but I cant find anyone demoing the Ritchey stuff.
Thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Erik in sac said:


> Hi Dave, would you happen to know of any online shops, or shops in the Sacramento, CA area that demo your saddles? I want to try a few before I buy (made that mistake too many times) but I cant find anyone demoing the Ritchey stuff.
> Thanks


Unfortunately I don't. We do make a demo saddle kit so you might suggest to your local bike shop that it'd be something you'd be interested in trying. What saddle are you interested in? Maybe you can gather some rider feedback from your fellow RBR community.


----------



## PlatyPius

Regarding another thread here on RBR, what are the ramifications of removing the glued-in hex bit on the Ritchey torque key and replacing it with a different size?

Would it affect the warranty?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

PlatyPius said:


> Regarding another thread here on RBR, what are the ramifications of removing the glued-in hex bit on the Ritchey torque key and replacing it with a different size?
> 
> Would it affect the warranty?


I've read those too. However our manufacturer says not to, and it would void our warranty.


----------



## PlatyPius

Ritchey_Dave said:


> I've read those too. However our manufacturer says not to, and it would void our warranty.


I assumed so, which is why I advised against it. Thanks for the confirmation.

Now I just need to get one of those saddle demo thingies for the store....


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yes, give us a call and we'll get you all set up.


----------



## danlate

Hi Dave,

Firstly, thanks for this thread. I wish other manufacturers can do the same.

Today i ordered a Swiss Cross frame from your guys, Paligap, here in te UK. Hopefully it should be here next week. I really can't wait, so exciting. Before it gets here i just want to get all my parts ready to build it up as soon as posible. I need to get a new front mech or braze on adaptor, what diameter is the seat tube?

Regards

Daniel


----------



## ron.corleone

would it be possible to find a 1 1/4 stem in silver? are these available from canyon?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

danlate said:


> Today i ordered a Swiss Cross frame from your guys, Paligap, here in te UK. Hopefully it should be here next week. I really can't wait, so exciting. Before it gets here i just want to get all my parts ready to build it up as soon as posible. I need to get a new front mech or braze on adaptor, what diameter is the seat tube?


It'll need a 28.6 clamp on style front derailleur. Congrats on your new Swisscross, you'll love it.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ron.corleone said:


> would it be possible to find a 1 1/4 stem in silver? are these available from canyon?


I think it'd be pretty slim. We'll often make special custom components for brands such as Canyon and this 1/4 stem, and they'll order extra just in case. However, I'm not aware of us ever making any of these stems in silver. We definitely don't make them for here in the US.


----------



## new2rd

Looking for recommendation:
WCS C260
WCS 4 axis 44
Pro 4 axis 44

I'm upgrading from my stock 100mm specialized stem to a 110 or 120 mm (testing right now). -6 will work, but I'm not sure which one to get. I've heard good things about Ritchey stems, but being that I'm a normal person I doubt I could torque a stem enough to feel the difference when riding. Should I save $60 or so and go with the Pro or spend the extra dough?


----------



## ianewk

I scored a sweet set of Ritchey cranks...another step towards completely Ritchey'n out my ride. It's Octalink and I'll need a new BB. I think I saw that I need 109.5X68. Can anyone confirm that? Thanks much.

- Ian


----------



## bud wiser

Seriously? If you don't care about weight or color, then a stem is a stem is a stem is a stem is a stem. 

Since it's your money not mine, I think you should get the most expensive one. And if you'd like for me to choose which shirt you'll wear today, please PM with photos.


----------



## new2rd

Ok, bud wiser, perhaps that was not the smartest post (thanks for calling me out). I guess looking at it, I do care some about weight, but more about looks and the bling factor of a Ritchey stem appeals to me. I have no interest in carbon stems, so I won't go with the most expensive. 

I believe I've settled on a 110 mm WCS 4-axis in the matte black finish with the 42 cm Evo curve bar. Handlebars are the tough part, but the evo curve seems to be what I want. I'm not sure about the C260 design, so that's what the orginal post was about. The list price for both is $109 or so.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

new2rd said:


> Ok, bud wiser, perhaps that was not the smartest post (thanks for calling me out). I guess looking at it, I do care some about weight, but more about looks and the bling factor of a Ritchey stem appeals to me. I have no interest in carbon stems, so I won't go with the most expensive.
> 
> I believe I've settled on a 110 mm WCS 4-axis in the matte black finish with the 42 cm Evo curve bar. Handlebars are the tough part, but the evo curve seems to be what I want. I'm not sure about the C260 design, so that's what the orginal post was about. The list price for both is $109 or so.


Well nothing says bling like the latest greatest lightest and strongest, which is exactly what the C260 stem is. The reason we still make the 4-Axis is because people aren't always quick to adopt new designs, but if you ask me, the C260 is the best stem we offer right now, hands down. Just make sure to watch the installation video  before installing the stem with an EvoCurve bar (there's a small trick).


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ianewk said:


> I scored a sweet set of Ritchey cranks...another step towards completely Ritchey'n out my ride. It's Octalink and I'll need a new BB. I think I saw that I need 109.5X68. Can anyone confirm that? Thanks much.
> 
> - Ian


That would depend on the frame and whether the crank's have a double or triple chain ring configuration. 109.5 is for a double and 118.5 is for a triple. Measure the width of the BB, if it's 68 then that's what you need to get. Hope this helps and make sure to post a pic of the finished build on the Post a Pictures of Your Ritchey thread.


----------



## ianewk

Ritchey_Dave said:


> That would depend on the frame and whether the crank's have a double or triple chain ring configuration. 109.5 is for a double and 118.5 is for a triple. Measure the width of the BB, if it's 68 then that's what you need to get. Hope this helps and make sure to post a pic of the finished build on the Post a Pictures of Your Ritchey thread.


It's a double.

The bike is done and posted...it's the one with custom painted front fork.

- Ian


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ianewk said:


> It's a double.
> 
> The bike is done and posted...it's the one with custom painted front fork.
> 
> - Ian


Oh yeah, that thing looks great! 

If it's a double then yes, you'll need a 109.5x68.


----------



## new2rd

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Well nothing says bling like the latest greatest lightest and strongest, which is exactly what the C260 stem is. The reason we still make the 4-Axis is because people aren't always quick to adopt new designs, but if you ask me, the C260 is the best stem we offer right now, hands down. Just make sure to watch the installation video  before installing the stem with an EvoCurve bar (there's a small trick).


Dave, thanks for the head's up. So, it looks like the C260 design is not too friendly to getting replaced without re-taping the bars? However, I don't plan on changing things out, so I guess the design is fine. Interesting design. Are there bars that won't work with it?


----------



## jbond007m3

Dave, or should i call you the Ritchey Guru.
Im looking for bars that i can clip aero-bars onto. I like the shape and dimensions of the Logic II's but they are tapered from 31.8 down. 
The reason for me buying new bars is that my current ones are tapered, even though they say they will work with clip ons they do not, so im being extra careful now  
What is the length of the bar that maintains the 31.8 diameter on a 44?
And while you have the measuring tape out what is the length of the flatter diagonal part of the drops just before the last bend into the ends?
EDIT: Same measurements for the Pro Biomax please(my old carbon bars were like those and i loved them)

Also i found white Logic II's on amazon (i have an amazon gift card) for about $65. but the specs dont match up: It says its made with TRX50 not 7050, and the drop says 142 not 144? The other Logic II's are for almost double that price. The picture is of a Logic II.
I would post the item but i dont know the forum rules here.

I am not too familiar with Ritchey bars, was there a logic I that I should stay away from?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

new2rd said:


> Dave, thanks for the head's up. So, it looks like the C260 design is not too friendly to getting replaced without re-taping the bars? However, I don't plan on changing things out, so I guess the design is fine. Interesting design. Are there bars that won't work with it?


For most bars you'll only need to unwrap about an inch, just to where it narrows down. The Evocurve is the exception rather than the norm and you have to unwrap a little more. If you're getting this stem with some new bars than it's a non-issue. We haven't tried them on everyone else's bars so I can't say diffitively, however, they work with all our bars and any bar with a standard top section for sure.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

jbond007m3 said:


> Dave, or should i call you the Ritchey Guru.
> Im looking for bars that i can clip aero-bars onto. I like the shape and dimensions of the Logic II's but they are tapered from 31.8 down.
> The reason for me buying new bars is that my current ones are tapered, even though they say they will work with clip ons they do not, so im being extra careful now
> What is the length of the bar that maintains the 31.8 diameter on a 44?
> And while you have the measuring tape out what is the length of the flatter diagonal part of the drops just before the last bend into the ends?
> EDIT: Same measurements for the Pro Biomax please(my old carbon bars were like those and i loved them)
> 
> Also i found white Logic II's on amazon (i have an amazon gift card) for about $65. but the specs dont match up: It says its made with TRX50 not 7050, and the drop says 142 not 144? The other Logic II's are for almost double that price. The picture is of a Logic II.
> I would post the item but i dont know the forum rules here.
> 
> I am not too familiar with Ritchey bars, was there a logic I that I should stay away from?
> 
> Thanks a bunch


Ha! I'm far from a guru, but I still made sure everyone in the office was aware of my new title. As far as the clamp section, it is around 60mm from the center on each side before it starts to taper. The flatter diagonal section in the drop is around 80mm, measured from the inside. 

Can't speak to the Amazon listing but TRX50 and 7050 are the same thing.

Hope this helps and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## jbond007m3

The clamp section on the Biomax is the same width?


----------



## quatre24

What is the saddle width on your saddles? I am using a specialized phenom last version 143mm on my road bike and it fits better than 130mm ish saddles form various companies I had in the past. I asking because I am looking for a new saddle for my CX bike as that saddle is about two years old and is ready to go.


----------



## outhere

Ritchey Dave,

I'm trying to figure out Ritchey's take on 29er mountain bikes. I know that for 2012 a new steel 29er frame has been introduced (the P-29er) and that the advertising about this frame would make one believe that Ritchey thinks the 29" platform is the best thing since sliced bread. However, a quick perusal of Ritchey's website shows that the only mountain bike wheelset offered is a 26" cabon rimmed wheelset priced at $1900 (for the set).

It seems odd that Ritchey's only mountain frameset is not compatible with Ritchey's only mountain wheelset. Moreover, the website's picture of the P-29er shows it with a wheelset that is branded as Ritchey. The Ritchey 29er wheelset, as already mentioned, does not appear on website in any other context.

Is Ritchey really committed to the 29er platform and if it is, why is there no 29er wheelset?

One more somewhat related question: a thing that I like about Ritchey's product line is that it provides three (or four if you count super logic seperately) trim lines with prices that range from affordable to top shelf. This is even true with Ritchey's road wheelsets. However, the sole mountain wheelset (described above) is extremely expensive. Why does Ritchey not offer a wider range of mountain bike wheelsets (26" or 29")?

Thanks.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

jbond007m3 said:


> The clamp section on the Biomax is the same width?


The Biomax in a 44cm width has 35mm on each side.


----------



## new2rd

Just ordered a WCS 4-axis bb stem and WCS evocurve bar from my LBS. It's support from this thread that put me over the edge. Thanks! I'll post some picks next week when I have some time to get everything put on and adjusted.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

My favorite drop bars:



Ritchey Comp Curves (for my 650B Rawland). I have the silver Classic Curves on my Salsa Vaya.


----------



## farva

Hey Ritchey Dave. I have a steel breakaway which I use a lot (work for airline). The bike has been great but I consistently have problems with the bottom frame clamp squeaking. I use the special Ritchey torque wrench & keep the interface clean & free of dirt as recommended. I've also replaced the clamp every year - it still squeaks. The noise is definitely coming from that interface. Remove, reposition, & re-torque makes it go away briefly but then it's back. Thanks

a few other things

I appreciate the liberal application of paint on the frame considering how much it gets banged around but it would be nice if they taped inside the dropouts before shooting. I had to excavate the paint out of the dropouts with an exacto knife to get my wheel to fit

marking the velcro sleeves would be a nice touch. There are a few that I'm still not sure are in the right spots

I added an extra handle slightly lower than the existing side handle. Using the regular handle on a long airport walk pumps your arm out. The lower handle gives it better balance (although more tippy in corners)

just asthetic - I love the classic color scheme & general lines of this frame except the headtube continues too high above the top tube which makes it look like a commuter bike instead of a high performance road bike. I get that you want to reduce spacer usage but how about a slightly sloping top tube instead? 

thanks for the great bike


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

new2rd said:


> Just ordered a WCS 4-axis bb stem and WCS evocurve bar from my LBS. It's support from this thread that put me over the edge. Thanks! I'll post some picks next week when I have some time to get everything put on and adjusted.


Great! Glad this thread helped in your decision making. You made a good choice, that is my personal handlebar of choice right now, you'll love them.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

farva said:


> Hey Ritchey Dave. I have a steel breakaway which I use a lot (work for airline). The bike has been great but I consistently have problems with the bottom frame clamp squeaking. I use the special Ritchey torque wrench & keep the interface clean & free of dirt as recommended. I've also replaced the clamp every year - it still squeaks. The noise is definitely coming from that interface. Remove, reposition, & re-torque makes it go away briefly but then it's back. Thanks
> 
> a few other things
> 
> I appreciate the liberal application of paint on the frame considering how much it gets banged around but it would be nice if they taped inside the dropouts before shooting. I had to excavate the paint out of the dropouts with an exacto knife to get my wheel to fit
> 
> marking the velcro sleeves would be a nice touch. There are a few that I'm still not sure are in the right spots
> 
> I added an extra handle slightly lower than the existing side handle. Using the regular handle on a long airport walk pumps your arm out. The lower handle gives it better balance (although more tippy in corners)
> 
> just asthetic - I love the classic color scheme & general lines of this frame except the headtube continues too high above the top tube which makes it look like a commuter bike instead of a high performance road bike. I get that you want to reduce spacer usage but how about a slightly sloping top tube instead?
> 
> thanks for the great bike


Thanks for the great feedback. It's always cool to hear about the Breakaway solving the problems of a world traveling cyclist. 

As far as the squeaking, I can't stress how important it is to have that interface on the downtube as clean as possible. Using something like acetone to really get any oil or grease off of everything (including the clamp) in the area is ideal. Bone dry and oil free is the goal. On the flipside, making sure where your seatpost inserts into your seat tube is well greased. Strangely enough, a grease free seatpost will cause unwanted noise that can appear to be coming from the clamp. These two steps solve 99% of the noises that people experience.

Hope this helps. Let me know if the problem persists.


----------



## Andy STi

Thanks for helping all of us Dave, so great to see.

Do you have the demensions of the Ritchey saddles, most specifically the Streem and Marathon? I'm mainly interested in the widths. Maybe something to add to the website?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Andy STi said:


> Thanks for helping all of us Dave, so great to see.
> 
> Do you have the demensions of the Ritchey saddles, most specifically the Streem and Marathon? I'm mainly interested in the widths. Maybe something to add to the website?


Yeah, we had a recent change in our website and it seems like those measurements got lost in the transition. Thanks for letting me know, we'll put them back up. For now, both the Streem and Marathon are 130mm.


----------



## Andy STi

Great, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## rollingrevolution

Dave, not sure if this has been asked before on this forum.

I am so happy that the Ritchey posts are now available with 0-Offset, my question is will the WCS Alu version be available in wet black? Currently the Ritchey website only lists BB black.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Dave,

I have concerns about the bolts in the C260 stems - they're so tiny. I have tried a few and the bolts seem to have far greater turning resistance in the threaded holes, both the Alu and the UD versions, than the 4Axis stems that I have used. I am worried that with a few tightenings, this greater resistance will lead to issues. Combined with the fact that the C260 has smaller M4 bolts, how are these things going to hold up over time? I want to like the design and adopt it, but I am concerned about those bolts. I do wish they were bolts that needed a 4mm hex key, ie M5 bolts.

Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

rollingrevolution said:


> Dave, not sure if this has been asked before on this forum.
> 
> I am so happy that the Ritchey posts are now available with 0-Offset, my question is will the WCS Alu version be available in wet black? Currently the Ritchey website only lists BB black.


We're only making those in a BB Black at the moment. We might introduce more finishes in the future but there currently isn't any plans.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bdaghisallo1 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have concerns about the bolts in the C260 stems - they're so tiny. I have tried a few and the bolts seem to have far greater turning resistance in the threaded holes, both the Alu and the UD versions, than the 4Axis stems that I have used. I am worried that with a few tightenings, this greater resistance will lead to issues. Combined with the fact that the C260 has smaller M4 bolts, how are these things going to hold up over time? I want to like the design and adopt it, but I am concerned about those bolts. I do wish they were bolts that needed a 4mm hex key, ie M5 bolts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

Much of the secret to the C260's light weight is due to the smaller bolts. due to the C260's clamp design there is less stress required on the bolts than the 4-Axis, hence the smaller size. Smaller bolts equals less weight. Rest assured these stems have been tested quite a bit, and when properly installed their longevity should not be a concern.


----------



## CAADEL

Ritchey_Dave, can I install the C260 stem with my Easton EC90 Aero handlebar? 

Are there any compatibility issues due to the flattened top of the handlebar? (In this video C260 Install Video - YouTube the bar has a circular section instead of flattened oval-like)

Thank you!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

We haven't tried it out on that bar so I can't say for sure, but we have ex-Easton employees here that say that they think it should. Check around with some local bike shops that might have both, and see if they'd be willing to see if they fit for you.


----------



## 55x11

Ritchey_Dave said:


> We haven't tried it out on that bar so I can't say for sure, but we have ex-Easton employees here that say that they think it should. Check around with some local bike shops that might have both, and see if they'd be willing to see if they fit for you.


Dave, we hear rumors about Ritchey Breakaway tandem. Is this true? Any other updates on Ritchey line of breakaways?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yes, the newest addition to the Ritchey Breakaway line is a steel tandem. We're planning on unveiling it at the North American Handmade Bike Show this weekend so if you're in the Sacramento area come check it out.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Dave,

Are the Wet Black faceplates for the 4Axis stems available in the US? I see them on the Ritchy CH site, but they won't ship to me in Bermuda.

Any ideas?

thanks,
Geoff


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Weight Weenies • View topic - Ritchey WCS 4-axis stem vs WCS 4-axis 44 stem

Dave,

Cross post from the Weenies forum. Someone asked the following:

"Is there any real world difference between the two? why do they offer different size face plates, does the non-44 version cause bars to slip or is it not stiff enough?

150lb rider here."

I have always wondered myself. What's the word?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bdaghisallo1 said:


> Weight Weenies • View topic - Ritchey WCS 4-axis stem vs WCS 4-axis 44 stem
> 
> Dave,
> 
> Cross post from the Weenies forum. Someone asked the following:
> 
> "Is there any real world difference between the two? why do they offer different size face plates, does the non-44 version cause bars to slip or is it not stiff enough?
> 
> 150lb rider here."
> 
> I have always wondered myself. What's the word?


Good question. The 4-Axis 44 differs from our standard 4-Axis stem in stiffness and weight. It has a larger, more squared, body to increase the stiffness. This stiffness is at the expense of about 10 grams compared to the standard 4-Axis, but sprinters, track racers, and larger riders have found it worth it. Climbers and "weight weenies", however, have preferred the 4-Axis for the more obvious emphasis on weight. The 44s larger faceplate is a result of the larger body, rather than to combat bar slipping, however it does add to a larger contact patch for the handlebars, which does reduce the possibility of slipping. For a maximum stiffness to weight ratio our new C260 stem has surpassed both our 4-Axis and 4-Axis 44 in all departments. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## EoinO

*Breakaway dealers in Europe*

Hi Dave,

I'm trying to find a Breakaway CX (steel) - anywhere in Europe (Germany or UK preferably, but willing to look in other countries). Do you know of a good retailer?

I'd be delighted to find the recent white/black/yellow(decals) version. That is a beautiful bike!

Thanks Dave,

Eoin


----------



## mr_Smith

Hi Dave,

I'm trying to find a pivots for Ritchey WCS cyclocross fork.


----------



## mayhemlarson

*New ritchey wcs classic bars specs?*

I was looking on the ritchey website and the ritchey classic(traditional bend) bars show that the specs are:
- reach:80mm
- drop: 138mm

the older ones show:
- reach:80mm
- drop: 135mm

Is this correct? I would love to know because I run the older pair(80mm reach/135mm drop) and there fine, but having that 3mm drop would be great! not having such a sharp bend at the bottom.

Is this true, or just a typo on the website?

thanks,
michael


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

EoinO said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I'm trying to find a Breakaway CX (steel) - anywhere in Europe (Germany or UK preferably, but willing to look in other countries). Do you know of a good retailer?
> 
> I'd be delighted to find the recent white/black/yellow(decals) version. That is a beautiful bike!
> 
> Thanks Dave,
> 
> Eoin


Contact our International office, they should be able to help you track one down.
[email protected]


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mayhemlarson said:


> I was looking on the ritchey website and the ritchey classic(traditional bend) bars show that the specs are:
> - reach:80mm
> - drop: 138mm
> 
> the older ones show:
> - reach:80mm
> - drop: 135mm
> 
> Is this correct? I would love to know because I run the older pair(80mm reach/135mm drop) and there fine, but having that 3mm drop would be great! not having such a sharp bend at the bottom.
> 
> Is this true, or just a typo on the website?
> 
> thanks,
> michael


That should read 135mm. Sorry to get you all excited.


----------



## mr_Smith

sorry, Dave, cant send pm


Ritchey_Dave said:


> Hi Mr. Smith,
> 
> Are you talking about the cantilever posts? If so, how many do you need?
> 
> Dave


yes, i have fork, like this one
racersportif.com/images/parts/Forks/Ritchey_WCS_CrossFork.jpg
and broke cantilever posts.
need one pair


----------



## desertratsval

*Help. need to see who made this 90's steel road bike. Etto, Ritchey,*

I just got this 20yr old nice bike. The front has a ETTO bikes logo but after spending lots of time online found out that ETTO did not make bikes. by looking at the stamps on the frame all i see is Ritchey on the drops and thats common and a Ritchey Sign stamped on the bottom bracket by the cable routers. The guys over at bikeforums.net advised me to contact you. We (like 10 guys on the BF thread ) believe its a Ritchey Frame for the ETTO cycling team from the early 90's. Please see the pics and let us know. 

I have a post on Bikeforums.net called 

info needed. Just got a 80s Etto road steel bike. can't find any info online. help.


The only labels i found were "Classic" " Diamond Design" Ritchey on those 2 places and the Etto sign. 

Is this a Ritchey frame ???


----------



## desertratsval

Do i have to create 10 new threads or reply to 10 to be able to add pics?


----------



## desertratsval

Perfect thread for what im looking for. need to build up 10 post to add pics. 
Here is the heads up. 

Did Ritchey build frames in the early 90's for a cycling team ETTO?
I just picked up an ETTO branded steel road bike. After hrs of searching i now know ETTO did not make road bikes. the only logos are ETTO in the front. The drops read Ritchey, the bottom bracket has a Ritchey Emblem stamp. looks like the Classic but the back brake cable is routed inside the frame its FIG welded. as soon as i build the post i will post pics. 

Any info is welcomed. 

I was refered by the guys at Bikeforums.net i have an open thread but so far we are all just guessing.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

desertratsval said:


> Perfect thread for what im looking for. need to build up 10 post to add pics.
> Here is the heads up.
> 
> Did Ritchey build frames in the early 90's for a cycling team ETTO?
> I just picked up an ETTO branded steel road bike. After hrs of searching i now know ETTO did not make road bikes. the only logos are ETTO in the front. The drops read Ritchey, the bottom bracket has a Ritchey Emblem stamp. looks like the Classic but the back brake cable is routed inside the frame its FIG welded. as soon as i build the post i will post pics.
> 
> Any info is welcomed.
> 
> I was refered by the guys at Bikeforums.net i have an open thread but so far we are all just guessing.


Sorry but I'm not familiar with that race team, and we don't really keep track of older frames like that. Old Mountain Bikes is a great resource for both road and mountain Ritchey frames from the past. They might be able to help you out identifying it.


----------



## desertratsval

thanks


----------



## velomateo

Pictures from BF thread.
<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/?action=view&current=DSCN2281.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/DSCN2281.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/?action=view&current=DSCN2294-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/DSCN2294-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/?action=view&current=DSCN2320.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff297/velomateo/DSCN2320.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mr_Smith said:


> sorry, Dave, cant send pm
> 
> yes, i have fork, like this one
> racersportif.com/images/parts/Forks/Ritchey_WCS_CrossFork.jpg
> and broke cantilever posts.
> need one pair


Well if they broke, you should bring it back to the shop you bought it from and have it assessed as a possible warranty. They're also pretty standard posts and most bike shops should have some that you can buy if you're just replacing them for some other reason.


----------



## jinnjia

Hi Dave,

I would like to fit either the Specialized Romin or Toupe with carbon rail of 7x9mm with Ritchey Superlogic seatpost, please let me know if this is possible with either the 8x8.5 or 7x9.6 optional clamp ? 

Thank you.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

jinnjia said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I would like to fit either the Specialized Romin or Toupe with carbon rail of 7x9mm with Ritchey Superlogic seatpost, please let me know if this is possible with either the 8x8.5 or 7x9.6 optional clamp ?
> 
> Thank you.


7x9.6, and make sure you get the clamp kit for carbon seatposts. This one.


----------



## D_K

I am looking at redoing the cockpit of my bike and would love to use your alloy wet black line of parts. But my odd proportions requires a zero offset seat post, which appears to only come in textured black. Is there any particular reason why you don't offer one of your WCS Alloy 1 bolt posts in a combination of zero offset and wet black?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

D_K said:


> I am looking at redoing the cockpit of my bike and would love to use your alloy wet black line of parts. But my odd proportions requires a zero offset seat post, which appears to only come in textured black. Is there any particular reason why you don't offer one of your WCS Alloy 1 bolt posts in a combination of zero offset and wet black?


While the number of people looking for a zero offset seatposts has increased, it's still too small for us to justify bringing in other finishes at this point. It's definitely a possibility in the future though.


----------



## CAADEL

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yes, they're measured the same in both cases, center to center at the brake lever clamping area. However, keep in mind that the Biomax has a 5 degree flare to its drops. This would make them feel a little wider than the Logic IIs if you spend most of your time in the drops. If you do, than I might recommend going with some 44cms Logic IIs.


Dave you say *Logic II* is measured center to center at the brake lever clamping area. Do they have any flare to its drops too? 
I'm interested in the 42cm bars and I was wondering whether they measure the same in the drops and in the brake lever clamping area.

Thank you.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CAADEL said:


> Dave you say *Logic II* is measured center to center at the brake lever clamping area. Do they have any flare to its drops too?
> I'm interested in the 42cm bars and I was wondering whether they measure the same in the drops and in the brake lever clamping area.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, they have a 1 degree flare, but that's so small that it shouldn't affect your choice in bar width. If you normally ride a 42cm bar, than keep with that for a Logic II.


----------



## CAADEL

Thank you Dave. I have one more question for you. 

I'm interested in this saddle Ritchey Logic - Road - Saddles - WCS Carbon Streem and I'm wondering whether this 20mm Offset seatpost Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts - WCS Alloy 1-Bolt - Wet Red will be suitable to allow me the same saddle position like this one in the photo:









the above seatpost is a 0mm offset Easton EC90.

Alternatively, can I install the Carbon Streem on my current seat post?


----------



## terrymorse

*SuperLogic 46 Clincher Wheel Durability*

Hi Dave,

We just ordered up a set of *SuperLogic 46 clincher wheels* to test out. If they stand up to the stresses of holding up our powerful tour guides, we want to start offering them as a wheel upgrade on our tours. We need wheels that are light and fast, and strong and durable.

I have heard grumblings about the Ritchey hubs, though. I guess there was a recall several years ago, and I've read a few reports online about the bearings not lasting very long. Those reports were a few years ago, can you tell us what to expect with the current SuperLogic hubs? Here's the description of the hubs from your website.

_Ritchey SuperLogic cold forged hubs, German SKF sealed bearings and patented 6 pawl, 12-point micro-clutch engagement syste_m

Thanks,
terry morse
Managing Director
Undiscovered Country Tours


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CAADEL said:


> Thank you Dave. I have one more question for you.
> 
> I'm interested in this saddle Ritchey Logic - Road - Saddles - WCS Carbon Streem and I'm wondering whether this 20mm Offset seatpost Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts - WCS Alloy 1-Bolt - Wet Red will be suitable to allow me the same saddle position like this one in the photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the above seatpost is a 0mm offset Easton EC90.
> 
> Alternatively, can I install the Carbon Streem on my current seat post?


There is a bit of overlap between a 20mm offset post and a 0mm offset post. The picture didn't come through, but if you have your current set up with the saddle all the way back, chances are you'll be good with the a 20mm offset Ritchey.

If that's not the case, I'm not totally familiar with all the intricacies of the EC90 seatpost but, I don't see any reason why a Ritchey Streem saddle wouldn't work with it.


----------



## CAADEL

can you see the photo now?

My concern is whether the 8x8.5mm rails will fit on the easton clamp since standard rails are 7x7mm. I'm asking this because you sell different clamp kits for different rail dimensions.


----------



## pdainsworth

terrymorse said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> We just ordered up a set of *SuperLogic 46 clincher wheels* to test out. If they stand up to the stresses of holding up our powerful tour guides, we want to start offering them as a wheel upgrade on our tours. We need wheels that are light and fast, and strong and durable.
> 
> I have heard grumblings about the Ritchey hubs, though. I guess there was a recall several years ago, and I've read a few reports online about the bearings not lasting very long. Those reports were a few years ago, can you tell us what to expect with the current SuperLogic hubs? Here's the description of the hubs from your website.
> 
> _Ritchey SuperLogic cold forged hubs, German SKF sealed bearings and patented 6 pawl, 12-point micro-clutch engagement syste_m
> 
> Thanks,
> terry morse
> Managing Director
> Undiscovered Country Tours


I was a little concerned about the same issue. I am considering a pair of the Pro Apex 38 wheels. I was also wondering if there is a weight limit on these, and how you might characterize their stiffness. I am a heavy rider (240lbs) and have yet to find wheels that satisfy me from a lateral stiffness point of view (at least since I last had a pair of Ksyrium SL's).
Thanks.
Paul


----------



## cybernck

I'm also interested to find out if it's possible to fit Carbon Streem saddle onto a non-Ritchey seatpost.


----------



## PixelPaul

Hi Dave-

My new Wilier has Ritchey bars (stem & seatpost also) that I am guessing are the "Comp Streem" model from looking at the website. The shape is similar but the graphics a bit different. I have smaller hands and have difficulty reaching the levers (Campy) from the drops. Might there be a better choice for me in the Ritchey lineup? I'd probably be upgrading to the WCS (non-carbon) offerings. Thanks.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

terrymorse said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> We just ordered up a set of *SuperLogic 46 clincher wheels* to test out. If they stand up to the stresses of holding up our powerful tour guides, we want to start offering them as a wheel upgrade on our tours. We need wheels that are light and fast, and strong and durable.
> 
> I have heard grumblings about the Ritchey hubs, though. I guess there was a recall several years ago, and I've read a few reports online about the bearings not lasting very long. Those reports were a few years ago, can you tell us what to expect with the current SuperLogic hubs? Here's the description of the hubs from your website.
> 
> _Ritchey SuperLogic cold forged hubs, German SKF sealed bearings and patented 6 pawl, 12-point micro-clutch engagement syste_m


Ritchey wheels are built to be dependable. Nothing bothers us more than when a bike ends a ride, or race, early. The Superlogic wheels are light, there's no questions there. We spared no expense with them as far as designing and sourcing the best parts to make up those wheels. The bearings in the hub are some of the nicest, trusted bearings on the market. Lastly, all the parts on our wheels are standard and easily replaced with parts commonly found in most bike shops. 

Hope this helps and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CAADEL said:


> can you see the photo now?
> 
> My concern is whether the 8x8.5mm rails will fit on the easton clamp since standard rails are 7x7mm. I'm asking this because you sell different clamp kits for different rail dimensions.


There should be no problem mounting the Ritchey Carbon Streem on that seatpost. Saddles like the Carbon Streem, or Selle Italia and Fizik carbon saddles, typically use taller rails to increase stiffness. Sometimes fitment issues arise with seatposts that clamp from the side or have clamps that are specifically designed to wrap around 7x7 rails (the non carbon standard) which is why our 1-Bolt stems have different clamp kits to accommodate different rails. The Easton seatpost you have clamps downward so there should be no problems with it holding any saddle. Hope this helps.


----------



## CAADEL

Ritchey_Dave said:


> There should be no problem mounting the Ritchey Carbon Streem on that seatpost. Saddles like the Carbon Streem, or Selle Italia and Fizik carbon saddles, typically use taller rails to increase stiffness. Sometimes fitment issues arise with seatposts that clamp from the side or have clamps that are specifically designed to wrap around 7x7 rails (the non carbon standard) which is why our 1-Bolt stems have different clamp kits to accommodate different rails. The Easton seatpost you have clamps downward so there should be no problems with it holding any saddle. Hope this helps.


Yeah it helps, but I've already ordered the Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts - WCS Alloy 1-Bolt - Wet Red
and a Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts - WCS Alloy 1-Bolt Clamp Kit
and I was wondering if there is a better way to know whether this clamp kit I got in my mailbox today is indeed 8x8.5. There is only a handwritten 8x8.5 on the paper label and I'd like to ask you if you can confirm this from the product number and the bar code you can see on the attached photo. The only think I can see on the clamp is the "12Nm" and a "CF" in the inside. 
Why doesn't Ritchey print the size on the product too?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

pdainsworth said:


> I was a little concerned about the same issue. I am considering a pair of the Pro Apex 38 wheels. I was also wondering if there is a weight limit on these, and how you might characterize their stiffness. I am a heavy rider (240lbs) and have yet to find wheels that satisfy me from a lateral stiffness point of view (at least since I last had a pair of Ksyrium SL's).
> Thanks.
> Paul


The Pro Apex uses a slightly different hub but maintains our high standards for durability. We have no weight limits on our wheels, hence our confidence in their ability to satisfy your concerns of reliability. As far as stiffness, the Trifecta lacing pattern we use on all our wheels has floored me on how conveniently it satisfies both low spoke count for weight savings, and stiffness for all out sprinting. Give them a shot, I think you'll be happy with them.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CAADEL said:


> Yeah it helps, but I've already ordered the Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts - WCS Alloy 1-Bolt - Wet Red
> and a Ritchey Logic - Road - Seatposts - WCS Alloy 1-Bolt Clamp Kit
> and I was wondering if there is a better way to know whether this clamp kit I got in my mailbox today is indeed 8x8.5. There is only a handwritten 8x8.5 on the paper label and I'd like to ask you if you can confirm this from the product number and the bar code you can see on the attached photo. The only think I can see on the clamp is the "12Nm" and a "CF" in the inside.
> Why doesn't Ritchey print the size on the product too?


Yep, that's correct.


----------



## CAADEL

Dave I have one more question for you. Today while I was installing my new saddle on the new seatpost, I noticed that although the carbon rails clamp kit has the correct height for the 8x8.5 rails, the standard "_rails' bed_" of the clamp that originally came with the post --1st photo-- (I'm not sure whether I'm using the correct word for it) doesn't have the right curvature for non 7x7 rails. 

As you can see in the attached photos between the rails and the "_bed_" there isn't an exact matching fit and you can see a small "waning crescent"-like space. --2nd photo --

Is this supposed to be the way non 7x7 rails sit on this "_rails' bed_"? Or am I supposed to buy a different "_rails' bed_" for non standard rails? I'm afraid that after sometime of riding the bike, the vertical force applied on the rails will hurt them because they do not exactly match.


----------



## larthurw

*WCS Zeta rear wheel makes a ticking noise*

Hi Dave,
I've got Ritchey WCS Zeta wheels on my Breakaway Ti Cross. I have 250 road miles on the wheels and the rear wheel is making a rhythmic ticking noise. I have isolated it to the rear wheel because when I swapped the rear wheel from another bike, the sound disappeared. The ticking sound occurs whether pedaling or coasting. It is loud enough that you can hear it over the freewheel sound. It only makes the sound if you are riding the bike so it seems that having weight on the wheel brings it out. ( I weigh 160# if that matters). If you just lift the rear wheel off the ground and spin it, the sound is not heard. Also, no sound with spinning the wheel off the bike. The bearings feel smooth. Shop mechanic says that the welded seam is fine and no loose spokes. He put some TriFlow on the spoke heads, nipples, and the junction where the three spokes cross but the sound persists. He is at a loss to explain it. He said that he could not find a phone number to contact Ritchey and there is none listed on your website, so I told him I would ask through this Ritchey Forum. Any suggestions as to what to do or what the cause might be?  Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CAADEL said:


> Dave I have one more question for you. Today while I was installing my new saddle on the new seatpost, I noticed that although the carbon rails clamp kit has the correct height for the 8x8.5 rails, the standard "_rails' bed_" of the clamp that originally came with the post --1st photo-- (I'm not sure whether I'm using the correct word for it) doesn't have the right curvature for non 7x7 rails.
> 
> As you can see in the attached photos between the rails and the "_bed_" there isn't an exact matching fit and you can see a small "waning crescent"-like space. --2nd photo --
> 
> Is this supposed to be the way non 7x7 rails sit on this "_rails' bed_"? Or am I supposed to buy a different "_rails' bed_" for non standard rails? I'm afraid that after sometime of riding the bike, the vertical force applied on the rails will hurt them because they do not exactly match.


Sometimes there is a tiny space there, however it's nothing to be concerned about. We have an employee running a similar setup with a tiny gap like that on his hardtail mountain bike. He weighs 178 lbs and has had zero problems.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

larthurw said:


> Hi Dave,
> I've got Ritchey WCS Zeta wheels on my Breakaway Ti Cross. I have 250 road miles on the wheels and the rear wheel is making a rhythmic ticking noise. I have isolated it to the rear wheel because when I swapped the rear wheel from another bike, the sound disappeared. The ticking sound occurs whether pedaling or coasting. It is loud enough that you can hear it over the freewheel sound. It only makes the sound if you are riding the bike so it seems that having weight on the wheel brings it out. ( I weigh 160# if that matters). If you just lift the rear wheel off the ground and spin it, the sound is not heard. Also, no sound with spinning the wheel off the bike. The bearings feel smooth. Shop mechanic says that the welded seam is fine and no loose spokes. He put some TriFlow on the spoke heads, nipples, and the junction where the three spokes cross but the sound persists. He is at a loss to explain it. He said that he could not find a phone number to contact Ritchey and there is none listed on your website, so I told him I would ask through this Ritchey Forum. Any suggestions as to what to do or what the cause might be? Your input is greatly appreciated.


Very odd. What shop are you going through and who's the mechanic that was helping you? I'll have someone from our warranty department give him a call to troubleshoot the issue.


----------



## larthurw

*Zeta WCS rear wheel ticking*



Ritchey_Dave said:


> Very odd. What shop are you going through and who's the mechanic that was helping you? I'll have someone from our warranty department give him a call to troubleshoot the issue.



Ruby Canyon Cycles in Grand Junction, Colorado (970-241-0141) and the mechanic is Chad Diers.
Thanks.


----------



## paloaltorider

*Quick question about ritchey breakaway steel cross bike*

Just waiting for my ritchey breakaway to come in.

I saw in the specs that it takes a 28.6 front derailleur clamp. I'm going sram, so what derailleur clamp do you recommend since I'll have to buy the braze on and find a third party clamp?

Also do you recommend applying frame saver to the frame?

Also, for the whole group any suggestions for breakway newbies? i.e. tips and tricks? THanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

paloaltorider said:


> Just waiting for my ritchey breakaway to come in.
> 
> I saw in the specs that it takes a 28.6 front derailleur clamp. I'm going sram, so what derailleur clamp do you recommend since I'll have to buy the braze on and find a third party clamp?
> 
> Also do you recommend applying frame saver to the frame?
> 
> Also, for the whole group any suggestions for breakway newbies? i.e. tips and tricks? THanks!


Congrats and thanks for choosing Ritchey. I'm not positive but I think SRAM front derailleurs come with insert adapters, but you'd have to check with them to be sure. If you go braze-on, any 28.6 clamp will work. I don't have too much experience with one working better than another. 

As far as frame saver, I put that stuff in all my steel frames. 

Lastly, if you search for it, there's a thread all about Ritchey Breakaways here somewhere. I'm sure the people there would love to fill you in on any tips and tricks they've learned. One thing to be very careful about, however, is to keep the junction on the downtube as clean as humanly possible. Grit or dirt will cause annoying sounds and any lube will possible damage the frame. The seattube junction is the opposite, as far as lube, keep that section nice and greased. 

Hope this helps and make sure to post a pic of the finished build on the Breakaway pic thread.


----------



## Bath Monster

Hi Ritchey Dave, I'm looking for a aero set back seat post to suit a Scott Foil, my bike came with a "0"set back and would like to change it. You would make my day if you could get a part number so I can give it to my local rep, or my year for a web site so I could by one. 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## arctic biker

*Seat post flexibility*

As both mtb- and roadbiker (both alu) comfort is name of the game. I have Pro Carbon and Felt UHC Performance carbon seatposts, both 27.2 mm. Felt is more flexible. I wonder would Superlogic carbon be better? I am under 70 kg. Ritchey has made for Canyon a very flexible post, might this be same as superlogic?

Would there be any point in manufacturing special seatposts for lighter riders? Sure warrancy issues could be troublesome...

I just got ,not ridden yet, WCS Curve bars, seems to has perfect drop and reach at least tested in garage! If after few thousands kilometers still like it I might consider Carbon Curve. Is there honestly any real difference in comfort between alu and carbon? .


One fool ask more than ten wise men can answer...


----------



## arctic biker

Matte-black bars and matte-carbon spacers with wet Black stem is nogo!,
but for the time being I will ride as they are, bar tape is naturally Ritchey!
And there is minor warrancy issue: Lack is peeling of.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Bath Monster said:


> Hi Ritchey Dave, I'm looking for a aero set back seat post to suit a Scott Foil, my bike came with a "0"set back and would like to change it. You would make my day if you could get a part number so I can give it to my local rep, or my year for a web site so I could by one.
> 
> Cheers Dave.


Aww, I wish could make your day. Unfortunately we don't make any variations off of the what comes with that bike. Those were made specifically for the the Foil.


----------



## CAADEL

Dave, I've recently bought a C260 stem and before installing it on my bike I feel I should buy better quality Ti bolts just in case to avoid bolt heads getting rounded. I've read the thread "WCS C-260 stem review" and I feel I should not use the bolts provided with the stem.

Are all 7 of them M4x0.7x15 or are they a different size?


----------



## flinkazoid

Can I get some technical documentation on servicing a ZERO SYSTEM rear hub? The wheel spins freely, but it does stick. I'd like to know ow to service these on my own. I think the bearings are good and maybe the seals are bad. Any advice? I see nothing on your website to help with this older hub.


----------



## ronf100

I'm getting a Ritchey WCS Carbon 1 Bolt this week
How do I clean out the existing lubricant in my frame's seat tube to avoid contaminating the carbon seatpost?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CAADEL said:


> Dave, I've recently bought a C260 stem and before installing it on my bike I feel I should buy better quality Ti bolts just in case to avoid bolt heads getting rounded. I've read the thread "WCS C-260 stem review" and I feel I should not use the bolts provided with the stem.
> 
> Are all 7 of them M4x0.7x15 or are they a different size?


Yes, all the bolts are the same. We'll be coming out with torx bolts for them soon but I don't have any yet.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

flinkazoid said:


> Can I get some technical documentation on servicing a ZERO SYSTEM rear hub? The wheel spins freely, but it does stick. I'd like to know ow to service these on my own. I think the bearings are good and maybe the seals are bad. Any advice? I see nothing on your website to help with this older hub.


Unfortunately, we don't have technical documentation for those hubs and without physically handling the hub it's hard to determine what's wrong with it. I'd suggest bringing it to a Ritchey Authorized dealer if you're unsure of how to work on it.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

arctic biker said:


> As both mtb- and roadbiker (both alu) comfort is name of the game. I have Pro Carbon and Felt UHC Performance carbon seatposts, both 27.2 mm. Felt is more flexible. I wonder would Superlogic carbon be better? I am under 70 kg. Ritchey has made for Canyon a very flexible post, might this be same as superlogic?
> 
> Would there be any point in manufacturing special seatposts for lighter riders? Sure warrancy issues could be troublesome...
> 
> I just got ,not ridden yet, WCS Curve bars, seems to has perfect drop and reach at least tested in garage! If after few thousands kilometers still like it I might consider Carbon Curve. Is there honestly any real difference in comfort between alu and carbon? .
> 
> 
> One fool ask more than ten wise men can answer...


Wow, sorry for the late reply. It's been busy here at Ritchey HQ. The Superlogic post is different than the New WCS Carbon FlexLogic posts featured on the Canyon bikes. These should be coming in shortly but aren't quite available yet. Keep an eye on our website, we should have them up soon.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Dave,

That's good to hear. It would be a shame to have such a great design marred by a simple thing such as soft bolts. Good on Ritchey for hearing consumer concerns and addressing them in short order.

Geoff in Bermuda


----------



## 67fb

CAADEL said:


> Ritchey_Dave, can I install the C260 stem with my Easton EC90 Aero handlebar?
> 
> Are there any compatibility issues due to the flattened top of the handlebar? (In this video C260 Install Video - YouTube the bar has a circular section instead of flattened oval-like)
> 
> Thank you!


Just wondering if you got an answer to your question. I'm looking at a similar situation. 3T Ergo bars. I'm guessing the stem will still slip onto the flat section, if they are'nt too thick.


----------



## 67fb

67fb said:


> Just wondering if you got an answer to your question. I'm looking at a similar situation. 3T Ergo bars. I'm guessing the stem will still slip onto the flat section, if they are'nt too thick.


Time for some math, law of cosine, two know sides plus known angle, says the opening should be 24.36 mm. 3T bars measure 23.2mm thick on the flat parts. Of course assuming I got the math part correct.


----------



## CAADEL

67fb said:


> Just wondering if you got an answer to your question. I'm looking at a similar situation. 3T Ergo bars. I'm guessing the stem will still slip onto the flat section, if they are'nt too thick.


I'm afraid I can't answer that since I don't have the EC90 Aero anymore. I had to return it for warranty issues.
My current handlebar is a Ritchey Logic II.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

67fb said:


> Just wondering if you got an answer to your question. I'm looking at a similar situation. 3T Ergo bars. I'm guessing the stem will still slip onto the flat section, if they are'nt too thick.


I'm not sure about the the 3T Ergo bar, as all manufactures have slightly different bends. They fit with our Evolution and EvoCurve bars if you're looking for a bar with a flatter top section.


----------



## dougrocky123

*My Ritchey Story*

I bought a Ritchey Road Logic frameset some years ago, built it up, rode it for a couple years and then sold it. A couple months ago I found the bike again and it was still in pretty good shape so I bought it back. I gave it a makeover. I kept it retro with down tube shifters(10 speed) but converted the 1" fork to handle 11/8" Ritchey stem. I changed everything except the seatpost which is an odd size to find these days. It rides great and I get a lot of good comments from knowledgeable roadies. My question for Ritchey Dave is can you tell me who and when it was built from the serial number? Number is 9341. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

dougrocky123 said:


> I bought a Ritchey Road Logic frameset some years ago, built it up, rode it for a couple years and then sold it. A couple months ago I found the bike again and it was still in pretty good shape so I bought it back. I gave it a makeover. I kept it retro with down tube shifters(10 speed) but converted the 1" fork to handle 11/8" Ritchey stem. I changed everything except the seatpost which is an odd size to find these days. It rides great and I get a lot of good comments from knowledgeable roadies. My question for Ritchey Dave is can you tell me who and when it was built from the serial number? Number is 9341. Thanks in advance.


Being a classic bike geek, I love stories like that. There's no question that for the certain applications, Ritchey frames have withstood the test of time. Unfortunately, here at Ritchey we've kept very little record of our frames from the past. The best resource I can direct you to is Old Mountain Bikes. They have a great database of Ritchey mountain and road frames, as well as the most accurate method of determining year by serial number. Hope this helps.


----------



## 67fb

67fb said:


> Time for some math, law of cosine, two know sides plus known angle, says the opening should be 24.36 mm. 3T bars measure 23.2mm thick on the flat parts. Of course assuming I got the math part correct.


DOES NOT WORK with the 3T Ergo bars!!!! The stem fits over the flat portion, no problem. But the transition from the flat to the clamp area is way too tight, you can force it , both clear coat and paint get scraped up really really bad.


----------



## junkcheck

Sorry if this is redundant but I haven't found and answer yet.

When will the new color scheme Breakaway cross and red steel bikes be available? Also are there changes beyond the colors to either?

Last when will the new steel logic road frame (on break) be available

thank you

JC


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

junkcheck said:


> Sorry if this is redundant but I haven't found and answer yet.
> 
> When will the new color scheme Breakaway cross and red steel bikes be available? Also are there changes beyond the colors to either?
> 
> Last when will the new steel logic road frame (on break) be available
> 
> thank you
> 
> JC


The current Breakaway Cross frames are white with red panel graphics and those are available now. There is no difference between those and the last version.

The new Road Logic frames should be available around September. Make sure to preorder one if you're interested as they'll no doubt go fast.


----------



## junkcheck

Ritchey_Dave said:


> The current Breakaway Cross frames are white with red panel graphics and those are available now. There is no difference between those and the last version.
> 
> The new Road Logic frames should be available around September. Make sure to preorder one if you're interested as they'll no doubt go fast.



thank you

I have seen pics on the web of an all white cross with black and yellow panel and white fork.

was that just for a show?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

That's a newer model that should be arriving in August. It'll have a larger diameter downtube but other than that they're the same.


----------



## arctic biker

> Wow, sorry for the late reply. It's been busy here at Ritchey HQ. The Superlogic post is different than the New WCS Carbon FlexLogic posts featured on the Canyon bikes. These should be coming in shortly but aren't quite available yet. Keep an eye on our website, we should have them up soon.


Thank you, will wait when post is available in Germany. Ridden now 500 km on Curve bar. Perfect for me!


----------



## rbart4506

Looking at your seat mast toppers. I assume that the sizing refers to internal diameter of the seat mast topper, correct??

Is there a max amount of shimming you would recommend, if it's necessary?

I've purchased an ISP frame from a local source that comes with a very poorly designed topper, which makes adjusting saddle tilt very difficult. Also, I highly doubt i could run any type of carbon railed saddle with this topper.

The issue is I have measured the seat mast OD and it's showing slightly larger than 34.9, but that was without a set of calipers, which I plan on doing...

Want to get this right the first time..


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Hey Dave, I just ordered a new 56cm Ritchey Breakaway road frame. Not a fan of carbon forks, so I'm having a custom steel fork built. Just wanted to confirm 368 axle-to-crown and 43 rake for the 56cm frame? Also, is there a way to get a color code or # for the white for a paint match? Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

rbart4506 said:


> Looking at your seat mast toppers. I assume that the sizing refers to internal diameter of the seat mast topper, correct??
> 
> Is there a max amount of shimming you would recommend, if it's necessary?
> 
> I've purchased an ISP frame from a local source that comes with a very poorly designed topper, which makes adjusting saddle tilt very difficult. Also, I highly doubt i could run any type of carbon railed saddle with this topper.
> 
> The issue is I have measured the seat mast OD and it's showing slightly larger than 34.9, but that was without a set of calipers, which I plan on doing...
> 
> Want to get this right the first time..


If your seatmast is measuring 34.9 you're most likely not going to need to put any shims in there. If you're talking about sanding either the frame or seatmast down to fit one or the other, I can't endorse any amount of that. They should fit fine considering you measured without a caliper.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Henry Chinaski said:


> Hey Dave, I just ordered a new 56cm Ritchey Breakaway road frame. Not a fan of carbon forks, so I'm having a custom steel fork built. Just wanted to confirm 368 axle-to-crown and 43 rake for the 56cm frame? Also, is there a way to get a color code or # for the white for a paint match? Thanks!


Congrats on the new bike! 

368 axle to crown is correct, but the rake is 45.

Unfortunately the painting of that frame is done by a factory that doesn't have any codes that correspond with something outside of their four walls. So I'd recommend bringing your frame to have your painter match it.


----------



## kennyd27

*Break-away Road*

Dave,

When will the (Black/white) Pro Road Frame break-away be available?

Thanks


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Congrats on the new bike!
> 
> 368 axle to crown is correct, but the rake is 45.
> 
> Unfortunately the painting of that frame is done by a factory that doesn't have any codes that correspond with something outside of their four walls. So I'd recommend bringing your frame to have your painter match it.


Thanks! Just got the frame yesterday. Stoked! Might just go for a black fork. Hmmm...


----------



## kennyd27

*Frame Color*

Dave,

When will the (Black/white) Pro Road Frame break-away be available?

Thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

kennyd27 said:


> Dave,
> 
> When will the (Black/white) Pro Road Frame break-away be available?
> 
> Thanks


Most likely Mid August.


----------



## Sablotny

Dave,

First of all, thanks for this thread - this is better manufacturer representation than I've seen anywhere on RBr or MTBr. A big help to riders and makes me glad I've been a Ritchey fan since the late 80's.

I'm building up a new Tarmac with a WCS carbon single-bolt seatpost. Prologo Scratch Nack (carbon rail) saddle just showed up, but it has 'squoval' shaped rails that don't fit the stock clamps. Can you tell me which clamp kit fits the Prologo carbon rails best?

Thanks


----------



## Dallez

*Stem for Ritchey Carbon Pro fork*

Ritchey_Dave,

I have a Specialized Allez that I've upgraded the fork to a Ritchey Carbon Pro model. I am still using the oem specialized stem that came with the bike. I don't know if you are familiar with Specialized stems, but they include an angled shim which goes around the steerer tube to add more adjustability. The back of the Specialized stem is open which the Ritchey manual advises against. However, the shim provides a layer of protection between the stem clamping area and the steerer tube. Also the torque is rated at 4.5 nM, or .5 below recommended max. Torque. 

I am getting ready to install a Deda Superzero seatpost and was considering a matching Deda Zero100 stem seen here. However, given that Deda's stems use 8nm of torque and are fairly open in the back/clamping area, it would seem this stem is incompatible with the Ritchey fork. 

Can you please confirm this is the case? It seems that my options are to keeping using my Specialized stem which has been problem free for a year or go with a Ritchey stem and save some weight. However, if the Deda is a legitimate option I would like to know as that would be my preference. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Sablotny said:


> Dave,
> 
> First of all, thanks for this thread - this is better manufacturer representation than I've seen anywhere on RBr or MTBr. A big help to riders and makes me glad I've been a Ritchey fan since the late 80's.
> 
> I'm building up a new Tarmac with a WCS carbon single-bolt seatpost. Prologo Scratch Nack (carbon rail) saddle just showed up, but it has 'squoval' shaped rails that don't fit the stock clamps. Can you tell me which clamp kit fits the Prologo carbon rails best?
> 
> Thanks


Hmm, not sure on that one. The height of the rail is the important number to find. Do you access to some calipers? Let me know what that is and I can tell you exactly which clamp kit you need.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Dallez said:


> Ritchey_Dave,
> 
> I have a Specialized Allez that I've upgraded the fork to a Ritchey Carbon Pro model. I am still using the oem specialized stem that came with the bike. I don't know if you are familiar with Specialized stems, but they include an angled shim which goes around the steerer tube to add more adjustability. The back of the Specialized stem is open which the Ritchey manual advises against. However, the shim provides a layer of protection between the stem clamping area and the steerer tube. Also the torque is rated at 4.5 nM, or .5 below recommended max. Torque.
> 
> I am getting ready to install a Deda Superzero seatpost and was considering a matching Deda Zero100 stem seen here. However, given that Deda's stems use 8nm of torque and are fairly open in the back/clamping area, it would seem this stem is incompatible with the Ritchey fork.
> 
> Can you please confirm this is the case? It seems that my options are to keeping using my Specialized stem which has been problem free for a year or go with a Ritchey stem and save some weight. However, if the Deda is a legitimate option I would like to know as that would be my preference.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well the obvious best choice is to go _all _Ritchey, problem solved  However, if you must go Deda, you should be fine as long as you adhere to the torque specifications.


----------



## Sablotny

Re: Prologo carbon saddle rails - I'm getting 7.1mm W x 8.1mm H. Maybe none of the clamp kits fit?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Sablotny said:


> Re: Prologo carbon saddle rails - I'm getting 7.1mm W x 8.1mm H. Maybe none of the clamp kits fit?


You're going to want the WCS Carbon 1-Bolt Clamp Kit and get the 8x8.5.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Dave,

Do all new C260 stems now come with the new Torx headed bolts? Has that running change been made yet?

thanks,
Geoff


----------



## geirfortius

Hi Dave
I have SuperLogic Carbon 46mm Clincher wheels for shimano/sram , i want to upgrade this to shimano 11 speed. Is this possible?
Thanks 
Geir


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bdaghisallo1 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Do all new C260 stems now come with the new Torx headed bolts? Has that running change been made yet?
> 
> thanks,
> Geoff


We've changed over production to the new Torx bolts, however there's still stems out in the market with hex bolts. Installation with hex bolts is doable, however it's obviously nicer with the Torx. Contact us at [email protected] if you'd like to get replacements.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

geirfortius said:


> Hi Dave
> I have SuperLogic Carbon 46mm Clincher wheels for shimano/sram , i want to upgrade this to shimano 11 speed. Is this possible?
> Thanks
> Geir


We'll most likely have a freehub body converision kit.


----------



## deviousalex

Hi Ritchey Dave,
What's the max torque on 2 bolt WCS Carbon 31.6mm seatpost? Your website seems to say 12Nm but isn't that a little high?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

12Nm is correct, but remember it's a _max_ torque. So if your saddle stays put at a lower torque, and this is entirely possible, all the better.


----------



## arctic biker

-11 Felt F85. I got an second " a little bit lighter" wheelset and it got original 105 cogset with 1 mm spacer. 
To original wheel I put an Tiagra cassette and no spacer was needed,I tried but no way. Ending in situation that lots of derailleur adjustment was needed. Felt`s hub is loose ball so I took the axle out and moved whole hub 0.8 mm to the right. Now swapping wheels goes perfectly! As my first 10spd road bike there seems to be surprises.


----------



## rbart4506

Ritchey_Dave said:


> If your seatmast is measuring 34.9 you're most likely not going to need to put any shims in there. If you're talking about sanding either the frame or seatmast down to fit one or the other, I can't endorse any amount of that. They should fit fine considering you measured without a caliper.


Finally got around to confirm the OD of the seat mast and it's 37.3mm, spec is 37mm so it's a tad larger...

Looks like my only choice would be the 38.35mm topper...Only issue, besides it being bigger then what I need, is the 8mm setback...I know I need more then that. Any reason you don't offer a 25mm version in that one?

The stock topper is functional, but I've run into an issue with the saddle sliding rearward in the clamp. Your design looks to be much better and would alleviate that issue...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

rbart4506 said:


> Finally got around to confirm the OD of the seat mast and it's 37.3mm, spec is 37mm so it's a tad larger...
> 
> Looks like my only choice would be the 38.35mm topper...Only issue, besides it being bigger then what I need, is the 8mm setback...I know I need more then that. Any reason you don't offer a 25mm version in that one?
> 
> The stock topper is functional, but I've run into an issue with the saddle sliding rearward in the clamp. Your design looks to be much better and would alleviate that issue...


Yeah, you'd want to use the 38.35. You might consider using a shim in there too if it's too loose. The reason we don't have a 25 offset is complicated but in short, all our seatmasts are typically made as special requests by companies that spec our parts on their bikes(OE customers). We make some extras to sell as replacements but that volume is usually not enough to justify expansion beyond what our OE customers are ordering.


----------



## rbart4506

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yeah, you'd want to use the 38.35. You might consider using a shim in there too if it's too loose. The reason we don't have a 25 offset is complicated but in short, all our seatmasts are typically made as special requests by companies that spec our parts on their bikes(OE customers). We make some extras to sell as replacements but that volume is usually not enough to justify expansion beyond what our OE customers are ordering.


Ok, thanks Dave...That makes sense...

Guess I better get the issue with my current topper figured out since I require the setback that it offers...

I've used hair spray on the rails and so far it's working...But, I'll keep an eye on your site to see if you happen to add a 25mm setback 38.35OD topper...


----------



## illinicyclist

I'm replacing the bearings in my set of 2006 WCS wheels (V3 hubs) and need a couple parts--the drive side dust cap and one of the drive side spacers (outside the freehub). Dust cap was missing when I took the hub apart (I'm guessing from the last time the bearings were replaced, when I had a local shop do it), and the spacer I dropped, saw it bounce on the floor, and now can't find it anywhere! Is it possible to get replacements of these two parts from Ritchey? I'm having a hard time trying to source shim washers of the correct size, and I'm guessing the dust cap is proprietary.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

illinicyclist said:


> I'm replacing the bearings in my set of 2006 WCS wheels (V3 hubs) and need a couple parts--the drive side dust cap and one of the drive side spacers (outside the freehub). Dust cap was missing when I took the hub apart (I'm guessing from the last time the bearings were replaced, when I had a local shop do it), and the spacer I dropped, saw it bounce on the floor, and now can't find it anywhere! Is it possible to get replacements of these two parts from Ritchey? I'm having a hard time trying to source shim washers of the correct size, and I'm guessing the dust cap is proprietary.


Did you email our Info Line about this? While looking for these , I ran into Ryan, who handles those inquires, looking for the exact same parts. If you're the same person, Ryan should be getting back to you shortly. Otherwise let me know, and I can take care of you.


----------



## [email protected]

*C260 with WCS Rizer 30mm*

Hi Dave

I'm not able to install my handlebar (WCS Rizer Carbon 30mm Rise, O/S 31.8 x 660mm, Blk
Item # 30-259-921) on the WCS C260 stem. Are both components compatible?


View attachment 259735


Thanks,
Nicolas


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Unfortunately the 30mm rise Ritchey bars are the only non-compatible Ritchey bar with the C260stems. The new Trail stems we have coming out in September will rectify this. I'll PM you with some options.


----------



## sw3759

*1 1/4 WCS stems*

Hey Dave,
do you happen to know what colors or finishes they going to offer when these 1 1/4 stems come available and are these going to be new c260 style or the normal 4 axis style?

thank you
Scott


----------



## MadMaxel

Hey Dave.

Since I finished building up my blue/white Breakaway, I've got a little problem: my girlfriend also wants a breakaway! The problem: she would love red and white! So is there any chance, somehow, to get a breakaway road frame in the colors of the swiss-cross? Would be great!

Cheers Max


----------



## irishexpat

My road bike frame has the Ritchey logo on the rear dropouts.....what does that mean? It's badged as a co-motion if that helps


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

sw3759 said:


> Hey Dave,
> do you happen to know what colors or finishes they going to offer when these 1 1/4 stems come available and are these going to be new c260 style or the normal 4 axis style?
> 
> thank you
> Scott


They'll be the 4-Axis model in BB Black.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

MadMaxel said:


> Hey Dave.
> 
> Since I finished building up my blue/white Breakaway, I've got a little problem: my girlfriend also wants a breakaway! The problem: she would love red and white! So is there any chance, somehow, to get a breakaway road frame in the colors of the swiss-cross? Would be great!
> 
> Cheers Max


Unfortunately we don't do custom paint schemes. You could always buy one and have it sent to D&D Cycles in San Lorenzo, California to paint it for her. They've done painting for us on many projects for a long time and would be able to create the paint scheme your girlfriend is looking for.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

irishexpat said:


> My road bike frame has the Ritchey logo on the rear dropouts.....what does that mean? It's badged as a co-motion if that helps


We make our own dropouts, not only for our own frames but for other companies, like Co-Motion. So you most likely have a Co-Motion designed and welded bike frame with Ritchey designed and produced dropouts.


----------



## blbike

*"Wet" Finish Durability - Warranty*

Dave, question. Long time Ritchey cockpit user, I've had many of the WCS stems in various finishes and lengths. I previously had a wet red stem, that seemed to chip easily. I currently have a wet black WCS 4 Axis stem that the clear shiny finish is flaking off near the steertube area. I have a wet black C260 stem that seems to be fine, and I have a couple of sets of WCS wet black Evocurve bars again where the finish seems durable. Would the finish be covered under warranty? Were there some bad batches? 

P.S. wouldn't mind if the tops of the Evocurve bars were a smaller diameter (for those of us without large hands).

Thank you.


----------



## ZenNMotion

*Comp model CX fork with lowrider bags?*

I'd like to do some moderate loaded touring with my Breakaway Cross. I've done this before with rear panniers and a handlebar bag with no problems. This time I'm going with more stuff and would like to balance the load better using a front lowrider rack and bags- maybe up to 20 lbs total up front. Is the Ritchey Comp model CX fork with the Al steer tube that came with (magenta/gray year bike ~2007 model?) up to the task? Specifically, the eyelets on the aluminum fork ends are OK for a weight bearing rack and not just fenders? Otherwise, I scored a very nicer older Ritchey logic steel fork- 1 inch steer that I'll use with headset cup adaptors- I'll need to have eyelets brazed on it. The steel fork would make a sweet touring setup for the Breakaway, but do I really need to be concerned, is the Comp fork OK with a loaded rack- including some rough gravel road travel? Thanks for any advice.
Oh, and bring back the classic steel Logic forks, both cross and road, I have one on my Tig'ed steel Hampsten,it's lovely, lively, and light, fits 30mm tires with standard short reach brakes, and it's a perfect look for modern Tig'ed steel! Didja hear that, Tom? Bring back the steel forks and save us steel lovers from Ebay!!!!!!!!!

PS I would think that making a carbon CX style for for sport touring use compliant with the (new) CEN safety standards would result in some fat homely thing that is close in weight to a steel fork made with quality/modern materials that would almost certainly be a better handling, nicer looking fork. Though there's probably a cost/market issue it's not just retro-grouch nostalgia- just try to find a quality steel fork these days- either it's a $$$ from a a custom builder, or its a tank better used on sidewalk hybrids, bring back a niche product that's lighter, better than what's offered by Surly, Soma, Tange etc. Carbon forks are not for all bikes all the time!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

blbike said:


> Dave, question. Long time Ritchey cockpit user, I've had many of the WCS stems in various finishes and lengths. I previously had a wet red stem, that seemed to chip easily. I currently have a wet black WCS 4 Axis stem that the clear shiny finish is flaking off near the steertube area. I have a wet black C260 stem that seems to be fine, and I have a couple of sets of WCS wet black Evocurve bars again where the finish seems durable. Would the finish be covered under warranty? Were there some bad batches?
> 
> P.S. wouldn't mind if the tops of the Evocurve bars were a smaller diameter (for those of us without large hands).
> 
> Thank you.


Glad to hear you're enjoying your Ritchey parts. There are no bad batches as far as I know, but defects are known to happen occasionally. Take the stem to an authorized Ritchey dealer and they can help determine whether it's a warranty issue or not. 

Thanks for the feedback on the EvoCurves, I'll let the boys in product developement know.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ZenNMotion said:


> I'd like to do some moderate loaded touring with my Breakaway Cross. I've done this before with rear panniers and a handlebar bag with no problems. This time I'm going with more stuff and would like to balance the load better using a front lowrider rack and bags- maybe up to 20 lbs total up front. Is the Ritchey Comp model CX fork with the Al steer tube that came with (magenta/gray year bike ~2007 model?) up to the task? Specifically, the eyelets on the aluminum fork ends are OK for a weight bearing rack and not just fenders? Otherwise, I scored a very nicer older Ritchey logic steel fork- 1 inch steer that I'll use with headset cup adaptors- I'll need to have eyelets brazed on it. The steel fork would make a sweet touring setup for the Breakaway, but do I really need to be concerned, is the Comp fork OK with a loaded rack- including some rough gravel road travel? Thanks for any advice.
> Oh, and bring back the classic steel Logic forks, both cross and road, I have one on my Tig'ed steel Hampsten,it's lovely, lively, and light, fits 30mm tires with standard short reach brakes, and it's a perfect look for modern Tig'ed steel! Didja hear that, Tom? Bring back the steel forks and save us steel lovers from Ebay!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS I would think that making a carbon CX style for for sport touring use compliant with the (new) CEN safety standards would result in some fat homely thing that is close in weight to a steel fork made with quality/modern materials that would almost certainly be a better handling, nicer looking fork. Though there's probably a cost/market issue it's not just retro-grouch nostalgia- just try to find a quality steel fork these days- either it's a $$$ from a a custom builder, or its a tank better used on sidewalk hybrids, bring back a niche product that's lighter, better than what's offered by Surly, Soma, Tange etc. Carbon forks are not for all bikes all the time!


Unfortunately, as you said, carbon forks are not for all bikes all the time, and the one that comes with the Ritchey Breakaway Cross frame is great for cross racing, light off-roading, and light touring, but not for heavy loaded touring. Your best bet is to go steel. If you can get that old Ritchey fork working with this frame all the better, but any of the ones you listed would work as well.


----------



## ZenNMotion

Thanks Dave- the BAB cross is a great all rounder with the carbon fork, and mine has done everything from cross racing, tons of adventure gravel road miles, and has survived around 20 trips to central and East Africa. Tom gets it- huge fan of Project Rwanda!


----------



## maximum7

Hi Dave, 

I was wondering since the WCS Carbon Evolution SL bar isn't made any more, what is the equivalent now? Is there one with the same ergonomics and design? 
On the Ritchey Website, I just see the WCS Carbon Evolution. Is that the same, just not "SL"
Also what would be the aluminum equivalent? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

maximum7 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I was wondering since the WCS Carbon Evolution SL bar isn't made any more, what is the equivalent now? Is there one with the same ergonomics and design?
> On the Ritchey Website, I just see the WCS Carbon Evolution. Is that the same, just not "SL"
> Also what would be the aluminum equivalent?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The SuperLogic Evolution is the exact same bar. The reason for the different name is the WCS Carbon Evolution SL predates our "Superlogic" product line category, which we reserve for our lightest, most technologically advanced, components. At that point we just used "SL" to signify this higher level. Once we had more of a line to comprise the "Superlogic" group we changed the name. 

Unfortunately we don't make an aluminum version of this bar. A close alternative would be our WCS EvoCurve bar, which shares the same top section as the Evolution, but has a shorter, double-radius drop section. If you're looking for a similar drop section then you might want to consider the WCS Logic II bars, however these don't have that ovalized ergo top section the Evolution and EvoCurve have. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## WR74

Deleted


----------



## FuelForThought

*Torque specs of seatpost bind for Road Logic*

Hi Ritchey Dave,

I just broke the M6x25 seatpost binder bolt in my Rutchey 2003 Road Logic. My bad, I must have overtorqued it a few times. It came out pretty easily by drilling it from the non-broken end but I am curious as to what the correct torque values are.

Thanks!
Max


----------



## Wheelieman

Question about hubs.

Does Ritchey make hubs in house, or are they made elsewhere?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

FuelForThought said:


> Hi Ritchey Dave,
> 
> I just broke the M6x25 seatpost binder bolt in my Rutchey 2003 Road Logic. My bad, I must have overtorqued it a few times. It came out pretty easily by drilling it from the non-broken end but I am curious as to what the correct torque values are.
> 
> Thanks!
> Max


Unfortunately I don't have that measurement anymore. With a steel frame and alloy post, I'd say to the point where you can't move it anymore. With a carbon post, I'd suggest using something like our Liquid Torque and, again, just to point where you can't move it with a hard twist.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Wheelieman said:


> Question about hubs.
> 
> Does Ritchey make hubs in house, or are they made elsewhere?


Designed by Tom Ritchey, manufactured in Taiwan.


----------



## orange_julius

Hey Dave, very cool of you to take the initiative to talk to us users directly on this forum, kudos! 

I like your products, but what were you guys thinking with the "260" stem design? It's a pain to install handlebars onto this interface, and installing the face plate is inconvenient for human beings with only two arms. Plus as I favor handlebars with short reach, it's really hard to squeeze the bend of the bar onto the stem. 

Curious to hear the rationale behind the design.

Cheers!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

The C260 isn't for everyone, which is why we continue to produce and sell the 4-Axis. However, for those looking for the ultimate in stiffness to weight ratio, the C260 is your ticket. How did we achieve that? By using the 260 degree clamp and having the bolts thread into the faceplate we were able to save a surprising amount of weight due to the design requiring less material to hold the bars tight. Enough so, that we could strengthen the rest of the stem while still coming in under the weight of almost all other stems. You shouldn't have to go all the way to the reach section of the bar for installation, just to where the bar tapers down from the clamping area. So, yes, it is a little more inconvenient to install, but for many we felt the weight savings (15-20 grams lighter than the 4-Axis) and the added stiffness (30% stiffer than the 4-Axis) were well worth it. 



orange_julius said:


> Hey Dave, very cool of you to take the initiative to talk to us users directly on this forum, kudos!
> 
> I like your products, but what were you guys thinking with the "260" stem design? It's a pain to install handlebars onto this interface, and installing the face plate is inconvenient for human beings with only two arms. Plus as I favor handlebars with short reach, it's really hard to squeeze the bend of the bar onto the stem.
> 
> Curious to hear the rationale behind the design.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Fireform

Is it possible to mount the Zipp Vuka Sprint bar in the 260? Is a 17 degree version of the 260 in the offing?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Fireform said:


> Is it possible to mount the Zipp Vuka Sprint bar in the 260? Is a 17 degree version of the 260 in the offing?


Haven't tried a Vuka Sprint yet, but judging by the looks of it, I don't think it'll fit. If you try anyways, let me know if works. 

A 17 degree version of the C260 is likely but I don't have an ETA yet.


----------



## Fireform

Ok, thank you for the quick feedback. I love those bars so I'm sticking with the regular 4 axis stem.


----------



## wtchoe

Hi Dave,

My 2012 Ritchey 4-Axis UD Carbon stem has been performing great, but has a pretty bad blemish in the carbon weave. It's cosmetic, but came from the factory that way -- it's deep under the clearcoat. Is this standard for Ritchey QA, or should I be sending this back? I've already installed and used it, so not sure if the retailer will take it back.
Not used to this -- all my other Ritchey components have been perfect (Superlogic Evo bar, 2011 4-axis stem, 2012 4-axis stem with 3k weave, etc.).


----------



## Bonn55ie

The one bolt is nice but to micro adjust is a PITA.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

wtchoe said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> My 2012 Ritchey 4-Axis UD Carbon stem has been performing great, but has a pretty bad blemish in the carbon weave. It's cosmetic, but came from the factory that way -- it's deep under the clearcoat. Is this standard for Ritchey QA, or should I be sending this back? I've already installed and used it, so not sure if the retailer will take it back.
> Not used to this -- all my other Ritchey components have been perfect (Superlogic Evo bar, 2011 4-axis stem, 2012 4-axis stem with 3k weave, etc.).


We have a very strict and high quality standard, and of all the bike companies I've worked with our warranty department deals with the least amount of issues I've ever seen. However, uni-directional (UD) carbon finishes typically won't look perfect. By nature you'll see where carbon layups end and sometimes a small wrinkle or two; not dangerous one bit. You're seeing the _actual _carbon rather than a cosmetic layer that 3K or some of the other weaves typically cover up. This is perfectly normal. That being said, sometimes the natural characteristics can be a little glaring and in which cases we'd be happy to take a look and warranty if it's beyond reason. Bring it you local bike shop and have them take a look and give us a call if they feel the same.


----------



## wtchoe

Thanks Dave. So long as it's functionally okay, I guess I'll keep it.


----------



## Mint Sauce

Hi Dave,

What's this black cover for the rear brake cable which you guys used at the eyelet near the seat post of the new Swiss Cross? And where do I find it?

Thanks!

I'm not allowed to link or post images yet, but there's a picture of your built on flickr: go to item 5481378322 for user ngawa.


----------



## arctic biker

Ritchey WCS Link FlexLogic™ Carbon Sattelstütze Modell 2012 - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE

Might this be the same seatpost as Canyon VCLV, or what ever it was but anyway very flexible and comfortable??? Been waiting for this but this saddle compatibility is not so good...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

arctic biker said:


> Ritchey WCS Link FlexLogic™ Carbon Sattelstütze Modell 2012 - BIKE-COMPONENTS.DE
> 
> Might this be the same seatpost as Canyon VCLV, or what ever it was but anyway very flexible and comfortable??? Been waiting for this but this saddle compatibility is not so good...


Yes, it's the same. We have another version with a two bolt topper that is compatible with all two rail saddles. They're not out available yet, but the should be arriving shortly.

Dave


----------



## rollingrevolution

This might have been covered already but I am at work now and don't have time to wade through 18 pages of comments.

I bought some Echelon pedals, primarily because they are Ritchey, and secondly because they are supposedly Look Keo compatible. The Echelons are on my newly built CAAD10, my Keo pedals are on my commuter. After installing the Echelon cleats it seems they are NOT compatible with Keo pedals.

So the question is, if I get some more Keo cleats will they be compatible with the Echelons? I don't really want to splash for new shoes or new Echelons for the commuter (although I would if you did a cheaper Comp version!)


----------



## arctic biker

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yes, it's the same. We have another version with a two bolt topper that is compatible with all two rail saddles. They're not out available yet, but the should be arriving shortly.
> 
> Dave


I will open new savings account! Thank you Dave


----------



## wtchoe

Hi Dave,
Does the WCS Carbon Curve bar have a backward sweep and ovalized top section, or is that just the WCS Evocurve?
Also a little confused on the WCS Evocurve description -- the website says it has a short reach and shallow drop, but then lists the reach as 83mm like the other bars, instead of the short 73mm reach of the Carbon Curve.
Also, which is stiffer/stronger if weight is less of a concern? WCS or Superlogic?


----------



## wtchoe

Sorry I meant the WCS Carbon Evocurve in the prior post.
Thanks Dave!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

wtchoe said:


> Hi Dave,
> Does the WCS Carbon Curve bar have a backward sweep and ovalized top section, or is that just the WCS Evocurve?
> Also a little confused on the WCS Evocurve description -- the website says it has a short reach and shallow drop, but then lists the reach as 83mm like the other bars, instead of the short 73mm reach of the Carbon Curve.
> Also, which is stiffer/stronger if weight is less of a concern? WCS or Superlogic?


Good questions. The difference between the WCS Carbon Curve and the WCS Carbon EvoCurve is in the top section. The Curve has a standard round and straight top section while the EvoCurve is ovalized with a slight backsweep. It is because of this backsweep that the reach measurement is slightly different. If you were to draw a line out from the center of where the stem clamps to the bar, and from that line measure the the two bars' reach, you'd find they would both be 73mm. Hope that makes sense. 

As far as WCS vs Superlogic, the only difference is weight and finish.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

rollingrevolution said:


> This might have been covered already but I am at work now and don't have time to wade through 18 pages of comments.
> 
> I bought some Echelon pedals, primarily because they are Ritchey, and secondly because they are supposedly Look Keo compatible. The Echelons are on my newly built CAAD10, my Keo pedals are on my commuter. After installing the Echelon cleats it seems they are NOT compatible with Keo pedals.
> 
> So the question is, if I get some more Keo cleats will they be compatible with the Echelons? I don't really want to splash for new shoes or new Echelons for the commuter (although I would if you did a cheaper Comp version!)


That's odd, from my understanding, and experience, they are interchangeable. In some cases the float changes a bit but other than that they should work together.


----------



## wtchoe

Thanks Dave! Will probably get the Carbon Evocurve then.


----------



## big Kat

Good day Dave,

I am wondering what is the strongest and stiffest stem Ritchey makes. I am super clydedale and possible may need 130 mm stem but I'm not sure which Ritchey stem to go with.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

I am not Dave, but according to the Ritchey site, the new SuperLogic Carbon 260 is the stiffest stem they make:

Ritchey Logic - Road - Stems - SuperLogic Carbon C260


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

big Kat said:


> Good day Dave,
> 
> I am wondering what is the strongest and stiffest stem Ritchey makes. I am super clydedale and possible may need 130 mm stem but I'm not sure which Ritchey stem to go with.


Correct the Superlogic (coming soon) will be the stiffest stem we make. However if you're looking for something for now and little more affordable, I'd suggest the WCS Carbon Matrix C-260. It's next up in line of stiffness and super strong, thanks to the alloy carbon bonding proccess.


----------



## anthemtwins

Does the carbon railed Streem saddle (8*8.5 mm rails) fit in the Specialized Aero seatpost (supplied with a Venge) using the Specialized 7*9mm clamps?


----------



## trekbiking

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Aww, I wish could make your day. Unfortunately we don't make any variations off of the what comes with that bike. Those were made specifically for the the Foil.


I am looking for the same thing. I hope you collaborate with Scott Bikes and make a seat post with a setback.

Also, is it necessary to buy both the seat rail clamp assy and the "rubber-seat assy" for my Selle Italia Flite (is that 8X8.5?). I believe my current assy right now is standard with Selle Italia X1 that came with Scott Foil 20. Thank you.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

anthemtwins said:


> Does the carbon railed Streem saddle (8*8.5 mm rails) fit in the Specialized Aero seatpost (supplied with a Venge) using the Specialized 7*9mm clamps?


No, I don't think it will. I'm not too familiar with their clamp system but having a 8mm rail resting on a 7mm clamp will either put you at risk of breakage or will just plain not fit. Do they make other clamp options?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

trekbiking said:


> I am looking for the same thing. I hope you collaborate with Scott Bikes and make a seat post with a setback.
> 
> Also, is it necessary to buy both the seat rail clamp assy and the "rubber-seat assy" for my Selle Italia Flite (is that 8X8.5?). I believe my current assy right now is standard with Selle Italia X1 that came with Scott Foil 20. Thank you.


If you're talking about the clamp kits, then yes, you'll need part number 41-260-814. The black pieces and the rubber part that holds them together are interchangeable.


----------



## anthemtwins

That is the other 'carbon' clamp option.
The clamp system is a single bolt from the side similar to the WCS clamp.
(I just tried to post a link to the clamps on the US Specialized site for you to check it out but I'm afraid I can't because my post count is too low!)
I was just hoping that as the 8mm was the width and the saddle clamped from the side that the 8.5/9mm height dimension would be the same to all intents and purposes just different manufacturers designations.
Oh well, that's a shame as I really wanted a red carbon Streem!


----------



## db9

Ritchey Dave..
Thanks for your help, Needing to replace my current WCS 4-axis 44 with a shorter stem and was considering a WCS C260. I had selected the 4-Axis because I'm running a full width Superlogic low riser carbon bar. Would the WCS C260, which appears to be narrower at the face plate put undue stress on the carbon bar? 

BTW 4-Axis 44 available in black (not wet black)?

thanks
Stephen


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

db9 said:


> Ritchey Dave..
> Thanks for your help, Needing to replace my current WCS 4-axis 44 with a shorter stem and was considering a WCS C260. I had selected the 4-Axis because I'm running a full width Superlogic low riser carbon bar. Would the WCS C260, which appears to be narrower at the face plate put undue stress on the carbon bar?
> 
> BTW 4-Axis 44 available in black (not wet black)?
> 
> thanks
> Stephen


The C260 stem will work just fine with that bar, the clamp design actually distributes stress more evenly around the bar than previous designs. Check out our new Trail stems as another alternative you might consider.


----------



## arctic biker

Got WCS curve bar and over 5 thousand kilometers with it last summer. Perfect ergonomics for me but with my aluFelt would welcome some extra comfort... I am 59 years old and 64 kg...and can tolerate a little bit more reach, so Dave what carbonbar would be soft enough for me?


----------



## littlemo

*Road Logic Size*

Dave, I was hoping you might be able to help me with sizing a road logic frame. I'm 5'9, have a 33" inseam and ride with a saddle height of 74cm c of bb to top of saddle. Currently I ride a bike with a 55cm eff top tube w 100 stem and setback seatpost.
I seem to be between the 53 and 55. I'm leaning towards the 55. Any advice would be great. There isn't a shop around to try one out.

Thanks for you help and anyone else who wants to weigh in.


----------



## zone5

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yep. We're coming out with a matching bar, stem and two bolt seatpost (not shown). They'll most likely be available around October. What do you think?


I've seen you guys come out with other silver versions before. What would be the difference if any?


----------



## CAADEL

Hi Dave, 

I have a Ritchey Logic Headset - Threadless (Traditional) - Pro Logic 1-1/8" installed on a bike and I'm wondering were can I find just a new crown race to install on another fork I own so I can swap forks without having to remove and re-install the crown race every time I need to use the second fork. 
One is a steel fork (currently installed) and the other is carbon that I don't want to regularly use it.
Is this possible without having to buy the whole headset?

Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

arctic biker said:


> Got WCS curve bar and over 5 thousand kilometers with it last summer. Perfect ergonomics for me but with my aluFelt would welcome some extra comfort... I am 59 years old and 64 kg...and can tolerate a little bit more reach, so Dave what carbonbar would be soft enough for me?


Well we make the WCS Carbon Curve which would be the exact same bar but with added vibration dampening, complience, and of course that beautiful carbon finish. For more reach but with the same added benefits, you could go with the WCS Carbon EvoCurve which has the same drop section but a longer reach and an ovalized top section. Both are great bars that I obviously recommend.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

littlemo said:


> Dave, I was hoping you might be able to help me with sizing a road logic frame. I'm 5'9, have a 33" inseam and ride with a saddle height of 74cm c of bb to top of saddle. Currently I ride a bike with a 55cm eff top tube w 100 stem and setback seatpost.
> I seem to be between the 53 and 55. I'm leaning towards the 55. Any advice would be great. There isn't a shop around to try one out.
> 
> Thanks for you help and anyone else who wants to weigh in.


I like to leave sizing questions to bike shops and fitters as it can be kinda tricky and depends on a bunch of factors. Even if they don't carry our frames they can look at our geometry chart and between looking at your current setup and asking some questions most shops can zero in on exactly what will work the best for you.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

zone5 said:


> I've seen you guys come out with other silver versions before. What would be the difference if any?


We haven't had silver components in a while and these utilize all of our current and modern technologies.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CAADEL said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have a Ritchey Logic Headset - Threadless (Traditional) - Pro Logic 1-1/8" installed on a bike and I'm wondering were can I find just a new crown race to install on another fork I own so I can swap forks without having to remove and re-install the crown race every time I need to use the second fork.
> One is a steel fork (currently installed) and the other is carbon that I don't want to regularly use it.
> Is this possible without having to buy the whole headset?
> 
> Thanks!


Sure is, the part number is 33-247-078, you might have to have your shop special order it though.


----------



## bikerjulio

just returning from another overseas trip with a bike box and increasingly PO'd at the costs/problems of transporting a bike.

Limo to the airport - premium
Get on the plane - premium
Bus at the other end premium

you get it.

So I started thinking about a Ritchey breakaway road bike - and they are no longer on the site?

The other thing I checked into was the exact definition of "oversize" when it came to suitcases. For the airlines I checked here it was 62" max (L+H+W).

The Ritchey cases are still shown on the site but the dimensions add up to 66", so technically over, but probably get awayable.

So, my question is - how come no road breakaway frames?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bikerjulio said:


> So I started thinking about a Ritchey breakaway road bike - and they are no longer on the site?
> 
> The other thing I checked into was the exact definition of "oversize" when it came to suitcases. For the airlines I checked here it was 62" max (L+H+W).
> 
> The Ritchey cases are still shown on the site but the dimensions add up to 66", so technically over, but probably get awayable.
> 
> So, my question is - how come no road breakaway frames?


The frames are a little hidden since the image for the entire Road Breakaway line is just the Ti frame but once you click on it, you have the option to look at either the steel or ti version. Here's a direct link: Ritchey Logic - Frames - Break-Away Road - Pro Road Frame Kit

As far as the case dimensions, yes, they're slightly over. We've wrestled with getting rid of those 4 inches for a long time, and unfortunately without requiring further disassembly (which we don't want people to have to do) shedding those inches won't come easy. That being said, I've heard of very very very very few situations where someone was called out on it. However it still needs to be considered.


----------



## Erion929

Is there a Ritchey seat topper that is SHORTER than the standard one that came on my Wilier Cento Uno SL? 

I finally found a saddle that I like, but it is 1/2" higher from the seat rails to the top of the saddle, compared to my ex-saddle, extending my legs to just slightly uncomfortable. My ISP tube is already cut to the top of the seat tube graphics, so I'd really like to avoid cutting the ISP shorter.

So wondering if there is a seat topper maybe 1/4" shorter? 

**


----------



## bikerjulio

Ritchey_Dave said:


> The frames are a little hidden since the image for the entire Road Breakaway line is just the Ti frame but once you click on it, you have the option to look at either the steel or ti version. Here's a direct link: Ritchey Logic - Frames - Break-Away Road - Pro Road Frame Kit
> 
> As far as the case dimensions, yes, they're slightly over. We've wrestled with getting rid of those 4 inches for a long time, and unfortunately without requiring further disassembly (which we don't want people to have to do) shedding those inches won't come easy. That being said, I've heard of very very very very few situations where someone was called out on it. However it still needs to be considered.


Thanks for the answer. My internet skills must be fading tho. The link you give is what I was looking at and I'm not seeing any road breakaway frames there - only cross.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bikerjulio said:


> Thanks for the answer. My internet skills must be fading tho. The link you give is what I was looking at and I'm not seeing any road breakaway frames there - only cross.


That's odd, regardless you should be able to hold your mouse over the frames link on the top of the page and select "Break-Away Road".


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Erion929 said:


> Is there a Ritchey seat topper that is SHORTER than the standard one that came on my Wilier Cento Uno SL?
> 
> I finally found a saddle that I like, but it is 1/2" higher from the seat rails to the top of the saddle, compared to my ex-saddle, extending my legs to just slightly uncomfortable. My ISP tube is already cut to the top of the seat tube graphics, so I'd really like to avoid cutting the ISP shorter.
> 
> So wondering if there is a seat topper maybe 1/4" shorter?
> 
> **


I hate it when things like that happen. Unfortunately, that's the only size we make.


----------



## bikerjulio

Ritchey_Dave said:


> That's odd, regardless you should be able to hold your mouse over the frames link on the top of the page and select "Break-Away Road".


Nope. not there.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bikerjulio said:


> Nope. not there.


Make sure you're looking at our US site and not the International. You can select this in the top right.


----------



## bikerjulio

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Make sure you're looking at our US site and not the International. You can select this in the top right.


I used the link you gave and I get this










I'll try again, but how could your link lead to the wrong site?

OK I found it.

It was defaulting to International. But no breakaways for them?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yeah weird, huh? Not sure, I understand bike parts, not the internet. Ritchey International (unlike the US) has strangely never had much of a market for them. I guess nobody flies anywhere to ride their bike over there.


----------



## bikerjulio

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yeah weird, huh? Not sure, I understand bike parts, not the internet. Ritchey International (unlike the US) has strangely never had much of a market for them. I guess nobody flies anywhere to ride their bike over there.


Yes. We Canadians never go anywhere


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

HA! Well you Canadians get lumped in with us silly Americans in the "US market" so you don't count.


----------



## flatlander_48

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yeah weird, huh? Not sure, I understand bike parts, not the internet. Ritchey International (unlike the US) has strangely never had much of a market for them. I guess nobody flies anywhere to ride their bike over there.


Not in Taiwan, evidently. If you remember, we conversed about that a couple of years ago. The Ritchey distributor didn't sell them, but was willing to get a Ti BreakAway and sell it to me in country for US list prices. I couldn't understand that because the US list price has already had the import duties applied, as far as I know. So if the bike never left Taiwan, why would it have duties and overseas shipping expenses applied? It didn't make sense and they never could explain that.

Weird...


----------



## Hipressure

*Foil replacement seatpost*

Dave....Where in the US can I purchase a zero offset seat post for my foil? Checked Ritchey site and could not find a listing, Google search only came up with UK distributors. Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Hipressure said:


> Dave....Where in the US can I purchase a zero offset seat post for my foil? Checked Ritchey site and could not find a listing, Google search only came up with UK distributors. Thanks!


Those posts were made just for Scott, anything that is sold aftermarket was probably extras that Scott may have sold to a UK distributor. So we unfortunately don't carry any here in the US. I'd suggest contacting Scott if you need a replacement.


----------



## zep

Deleted


----------



## zep

Hello Dave,
The 2013 Road Logic frame...are you able to say if these frames are built by Toyo in Taiwan (as Ritchey has a past relationship with them, IIRC), and is the tubing sourced from Tange? I understand that the tubing is 'Ritchey-Designed', but from whom? 
Thanks, any info is appreciated. My 53cm Road Logic arrives next week.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

zep said:


> Hello Dave,
> The 2013 Road Logic frame...are you able to say if these frames are built by Toyo in Taiwan (as Ritchey has a past relationship with them, IIRC), and is the tubing sourced from Tange? I understand that the tubing is 'Ritchey-Designed', but from whom?
> Thanks, any info is appreciated. My 53cm Road Logic arrives next week.


Yeah, I unfortunately can't go into details about that, but rest assured they were built to the same high standards that Tom has always employed. Make sure to take some pics of the Road Logic and post them when it's complete. Those things look even better in person.


----------



## zep

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yeah, I unfortunately can't go into details about that, but rest assured they were built to the same high standards that Tom has always employed. Make sure to take some pics of the Road Logic and post them when it's complete. Those things look even better in person.


Sure Dave--thanks for the reply, regardless.
The frame (53cm Road Logic) arrived yesterday. It's built to a *very* high level. Really, the joinery and paint are fabulous...as good as any of the several US-made frames I've owned, over the years. If it's not built by Toyo, it's some other shop just as good. 
Frame weight, 3.83 pounds / fork weight; 13.1 ounces (uncut). Tubing has some interesting diameters, per my caliper, so TR must have worked over the specs.


----------



## calrider61

Question: WCS Carbon FlexLogic LINK Seatpost - Degree of Setback ?? Thx


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

calrider61 said:


> Question: WCS Carbon FlexLogic LINK Seatpost - Degree of Setback ?? Thx


Currently they have 15mm of set back. Future runs will be adjustable between 10 and 20mm by way of a reversable bottom clamp.


----------



## stuboy

Hi Dave
Great to see such good support from a manufacturer. This has probably swung it for me in terms of which brand I will use to upgrade my Giant.
I am looking to replace my Giant Connect SL bar (300g, 44cm) and stem (170g, 110mm) with your aluminium WCS kit. I like the look of the 260 stem and evocurve bars in wet black. Any idea how the bars compare in terms of shape/size etc to my current gear? 
Seems like I will be able to save about 130g for about £100 (via a large German retailer! not UK prices). Result.Cheers
Stu


----------



## #land

Hi ...Dave Can you help me to find a the correct clamp?

My seatpost is a ritchey carbon pro 2 bolts clamp 31.6 x 300 mm , and the saddle is a fizik kurve 7 x 9 mm rails.
Looks like the clamp its not compatible with this saddle.

Thanks for reply..

View attachment 273289

View attachment 273291
View attachment 273292
View attachment 273293


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

stuboy said:


> Hi Dave
> Great to see such good support from a manufacturer. This has probably swung it for me in terms of which brand I will use to upgrade my Giant.
> I am looking to replace my Giant Connect SL bar (300g, 44cm) and stem (170g, 110mm) with your aluminium WCS kit. I like the look of the 260 stem and evocurve bars in wet black. Any idea how the bars compare in terms of shape/size etc to my current gear?
> Seems like I will be able to save about 130g for about £100 (via a large German retailer! not UK prices). Result.Cheers
> Stu


The EvoCurve has a shorter reach and a shallower drop. This will slightly shrink the range of positions you'll have but it will also mean that you'll most likely be a little more comfortable in the drops and on the hoods. More comfort means you’ll be able to ride longer and focus your energy on things like pedaling faster! The other noticeable difference is the top section of the bars. The EvoCurve is slightly ovalized and back swept. Doing that allows a larger contact patch for your hands, which distributes pressure better, resulting in better blood flow and of course more comfort. Hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

#land said:


> Hi ...Dave Can you help me to find a the correct clamp?
> 
> My seatpost is a ritchey carbon pro 2 bolts clamp 31.6 x 300 mm , and the saddle is a fizik kurve 7 x 9 mm rails.
> Looks like the clamp its not compatible with this saddle.
> 
> Thanks for reply..


The standard is 50mm from outside of the rail to outside of the other rail. Sometimes there's some variance between saddles and seatposts. As long as it's not carbon a little flexing to make things fit won't be a problem.


----------



## #land

Dave ....its forged aluminium , It does not flex nothing , its strong as car discs brakes.
both the rails cannot be placed in the clamp at the same time?, 

I think ritchey must make a new clamp to solve this issue .

Thanks.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

#land said:


> Dave ....its forged aluminium , It does not flex nothing , its strong as car discs brakes.
> both the rails cannot be placed in the clamp at the same time?,
> 
> I think ritchey must make a new clamp to solve this issue .
> 
> Thanks.


Did you check the width measurement on the rails vs the clamp? If the clamp is under 50mm it's a defect and we'll replace it for you. If the rails of the saddle are too narrow you should check with Fizik.


----------



## Ppopp

stuboy said:


> Hi Dave
> Great to see such good support from a manufacturer. This has probably swung it for me in terms of which brand I will use to upgrade my Giant.
> I am looking to replace my Giant Connect SL bar (300g, 44cm) and stem (170g, 110mm) with your aluminium WCS kit. I like the look of the 260 stem and evocurve bars in wet black. Any idea how the bars compare in terms of shape/size etc to my current gear?
> Seems like I will be able to save about 130g for about £100 (via a large German retailer! not UK prices). Result.Cheers
> Stu


FYI, it looks like you're in Europe, but Excel Sports in Boulder has the EvoCurve wet black bars on closeout right now for $58.88. I stopped by last night and picked up a set. I also noticed the Ritchey website isn't showing this bar in wet black any more, so you might not want to wait too long before pulling the trigger.


----------



## calrider61

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Currently they have 15mm of set back. Future runs will be adjustable between 10 and 20mm by way of a reversable bottom clamp.


Do you have a time frame for the release of that clamp? Will it be an additional special order? Product Id #? Will the clamp be compatible with the Fizik Antares Carbon Rail saddle(155g)? Thx


----------



## Otis175

Bath Monster said:


> Hi Ritchey Dave, I'm looking for a aero set back seat post to suit a Scott Foil, my bike came with a "0"set back and would like to change it. You would make my day if you could get a part number so I can give it to my local rep, or my year for a web site so I could by one.
> 
> Cheers Dave.


I have the seatpost you're looking for and want the 0 set back post. Wanna trade??


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

calrider61 said:


> Do you have a time frame for the release of that clamp? Will it be an additional special order? Product Id #? Will the clamp be compatible with the Fizik Antares Carbon Rail saddle(155g)? Thx


I should be getting some in in about a month. If you need on, PM your address and I'll get one out to you. They are compatible with all saddle rails.


----------



## BeerBike

Streem Bars - I am in the mood for some new bar / stem combo. I like the look of the WCS Streem bars but I havent been able to get my hands on a set. 

Question, the top portion is flat, how wide is it. Is it FSA K-Wing wide? I have big man-size hands and like the feel of the zipp vuka sprint. But I am a Ritchey guy. And info you can offer would be sweet.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

BeerBike said:


> Streem Bars - I am in the mood for some new bar / stem combo. I like the look of the WCS Streem bars but I havent been able to get my hands on a set.
> 
> Question, the top portion is flat, how wide is it. Is it FSA K-Wing wide? I have big man-size hands and like the feel of the zipp vuka sprint. But I am a Ritchey guy. And info you can offer would be sweet.


They're about 42mm wide, slightly concaved.


----------



## calrider61

Dave
I purchased a WCS Carbon One Bolt Seatpost(0 SB). My LBS sold me a black WCS one bolt clamp kit (PDR13046 / 10018) for the Fizik Antares Carbon Rail Saddle. Your web site has the black kit as 'Alloy' and the silver kit as 'Carbon'. Are they actually interchangeable with the only difference being the black anodization? Can you tell from the part number (or color)if this is the correct kit for Fizik? Thx


----------



## omega1848

@Ritchey_Dave: I am very much interested in a Swiss Cross, glad the bike is back in public, very nice.
I know you are hesitated to give advice on the right sizing, but since I do not have any dealer available who carry a size 57, I would like to ask if you can provide standover height for the 57er? Would be great to know stand over over top tube near seat tube, roughly in the middle and near steering tube. An chance to have that data available?

In if in any case someone else would like to know or can give some advice (Ritchey_Dave you are welcome of course as well ;-) ) I am 183cm (6 foot 0 inches) tall, but have very short legs (32 inches inseam), therefore I believe the 57 would fit me quite nice...but standover is unkown.


----------



## chasemecham

*Carbon Streem bar and Dura Ace 9000 cable routing*

What is the best way to route cables on the Streem? I see it has a cable groove but it loos like that is for one cable. I'm awaiting the arival of my new 9000 groupo and wanted to know if you have a suggestion on how to route the cables. I'm going from a 7800 set so it wasn't an issue before. -Thanks


----------



## omega1848

Hey Ritchey_Dave, any chance to take a long in the question above?
That would be awesome!
Thx!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

calrider61 said:


> Dave
> I purchased a WCS Carbon One Bolt Seatpost(0 SB). My LBS sold me a black WCS one bolt clamp kit (PDR13046 / 10018) for the Fizik Antares Carbon Rail Saddle. Your web site has the black kit as 'Alloy' and the silver kit as 'Carbon'. Are they actually interchangeable with the only difference being the black anodization? Can you tell from the part number (or color)if this is the correct kit for Fizik? Thx


They used to be differentiated by color (silver vs black) but we have recently changed them so that they're all black. The difference is the carbon clamps have small knurling where they interface with the seatpost. The alloy ones are smooth.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

omega1848 said:


> @Ritchey_Dave: I am very much interested in a Swiss Cross, glad the bike is back in public, very nice.
> I know you are hesitated to give advice on the right sizing, but since I do not have any dealer available who carry a size 57, I would like to ask if you can provide standover height for the 57er? Would be great to know stand over over top tube near seat tube, roughly in the middle and near steering tube. An chance to have that data available?
> 
> In if in any case someone else would like to know or can give some advice (Ritchey_Dave you are welcome of course as well ;-) ) I am 183cm (6 foot 0 inches) tall, but have very short legs (32 inches inseam), therefore I believe the 57 would fit me quite nice...but standover is unkown.


The standover will vary depending on the tires you choose to use. With a 35c tire you can expect a 57cm frame to have a standover around 826mm or 32.5". Below is the estimated standover for all sizes, assuming 35c tires are used:

49cm = 756mm
51cm = 771mm
53cm = 787mm
55cm = 807mm
57cm = 826mm
59cm = 845mm

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

chasemecham said:


> What is the best way to route cables on the Streem? I see it has a cable groove but it loos like that is for one cable. I'm awaiting the arival of my new 9000 groupo and wanted to know if you have a suggestion on how to route the cables. I'm going from a 7800 set so it wasn't an issue before. -Thanks


I prefer to route them, both together, in the cable groove. There's enough space there. I've heard of some people routing one cable in the groove and the other on the back side to give it an even bigger, flat surface area, but I've never tried it.


----------



## winkplay

Dave,

I am new to road bike and cyclocross but looking at building a Ritchey Breakaway to bring with me on my business trips. Do some city tour, light trails and sportive events.

As I am a newbie and I plan to buy parts online to build up, is there anything that I need to look out for? eg. seatpost diameter, type of derailleur etc. ?


----------



## cda 455

Please forgive me if this query has been asked within the last 12 months.


Ritchey_Dave,

Are disc brakes part of the Swiss Cross' future?


Thank you.


----------



## cda 455

winkplay said:


> Dave,
> 
> I am new to road bike and cyclocross but looking at building a Ritchey Breakaway to bring with me on my business trips. Do some city tour, light trails and sportive events.
> 
> As I am a newbie and I plan to buy parts online to build up, is there anything that I need to look out for? eg. seatpost diameter, type of derailleur etc. ?



Some of your questions can be answered here:

Ritchey Logic - Frames - Break-Away Road - Pro Road Frame Kit


----------



## winkplay

Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

cda 455 said:


> Please forgive me if this query has been asked within the last 12 months.
> 
> 
> Ritchey_Dave,
> 
> Are disc brakes part of the Swiss Cross' future?
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Possibly


----------



## Bubba Hotep

Dave, how's about a 61cm Ritchey Road Logic rather than just the largest being the 59?

What the problem? Low demand for the larger sizes? Inquiring minds....

Anyway, I use your other products and like the way your new road frame looks. It looks right.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

I'm getting ready to pick up another Ritchey seatpost. Do the two-bolt models have more setback than the one-bolt 'posts?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

GRAVELBIKE said:


> I'm getting ready to pick up another Ritchey seatpost. Do the two-bolt models have more setback than the one-bolt 'posts?


Both come in 25 and 20mm. Depending on what size, material, and level (Comp, Pro, WCS).


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Both come in 25 and 20mm. Depending on what size, material, and level (Comp, Pro, WCS).


Thanks. Are the two-bolt models more secure? Assume an alloy, pro-level in 27.2mm.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

With that post you'll get an offset of 25mm. When installed properly there's no difference in how secure they are.


----------



## Ppopp

*Cracking/chipping clear coat on WCS Carbon Matrix Stem*

Hi Dave - I have a WCS Carbon Matrix 4-Axis Stem (3k weave). Right after I installed it, I noticed that the clear coat on the face plate is cracking and chipping around the 4 bolt heads. I have a 5 Nm torque wrench that I used to install it, so it's not an over-tightening issue. I assume it's not a structural problem and I don't need to worry about it failing while riding. More than anything, I'm just disappointed. Anything I can do? I would be willing to take the faceplate in to Excel (my local shop in Boulder), but I don't really want to remove the entire stem and return the whole thing just to fix an issue with the face plate.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

I'll PM you my email address. Send me a pic and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Chainstay

Do you make a shallow drop road bar that fits a 26mm stem. Where would it be available? Can I order it on-line or from a Toronto based LBS?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Chainstay said:


> Do you make a shallow drop road bar that fits a 26mm stem. Where would it be available? Can I order it on-line or from a Toronto based LBS?


Unfortunately we phased out all 26mm bars from our inventory a few years ago.


----------



## Stew

*Stem Stiffness*

Which stem is stiffer, the WCS 4-Axis 44 alloy, or the C260 Alloy in terms of %.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Stew said:


> Which stem is stiffer, the WCS 4-Axis 44 alloy, or the C260 Alloy in terms of %.


The C260 stem is 30% stiffer than the WCS 4-Axis 44. That's noticeable!


----------



## Dallez

Ritchey Dave,

Can you confirm that the seat tube on the new Road Logic has a diameter 28.6mm? I am curious if it's okay to order a 28.6 clamp on Dura Ace FD or do I need a braze on FD and a clamp adapter in a different size.

Thanks in advance. By the way, I just came across your Rock Lobster. Sweet ride.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Dallez said:


> Ritchey Dave,
> 
> Can you confirm that the seat tube on the new Road Logic has a diameter 28.6mm? I am curious if it's okay to order a 28.6 clamp on Dura Ace FD or do I need a braze on FD and a clamp adapter in a different size.
> 
> Thanks in advance. By the way, I just came across your Rock Lobster. Sweet ride.


28.6 is the clamp size you'll need. Confirmed.


----------



## zone5

Is there a difference in stiffness with the comp road fork vs the wcs road fork besides the carbon steerer tube?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

zone5 said:


> Is there a difference in stiffness with the comp road fork vs the wcs road fork besides the carbon steerer tube?


Yes, the WCS is stiffer and lighter. However, if you're after _just _stiffness and weight isn't a priority, the Pro is what you need.


----------



## zone5

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Yes, the WCS is stiffer and lighter. However, if you're after _just _stiffness and weight isn't a priority, the Pro is what you need.


I had to replace my fork ASAP and got whatever was available so I got the comp.

Are the Ritchey forks shorter than OE? I had to adjust my pads about 5-7mm closer to the headset.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

zone5 said:


> I had to replace my fork ASAP and got whatever was available so I got the comp.
> 
> Are the Ritchey forks shorter than OE? I had to adjust my pads about 5-7mm closer to the headset.



The measurement between axle to crown, and brake mount hole placement, can vary a few millimeters between manufacturers. Combined you might experience needing to adjust your pads a little.


----------



## redstarcap

Hi Dave,
I'm from Indonesia
My friend and I are very interested on your break away frame/full bike
But we can't find any dealer in Indonesia or Asia who has them
We want to buy it online but seems like not many online stores sell them
Is there any info you can tell me about this?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

redstarcap said:


> Hi Dave,
> I'm from Indonesia
> My friend and I are very interested on your break away frame/full bike
> But we can't find any dealer in Indonesia or Asia who has them
> We want to buy it online but seems like not many online stores sell them
> Is there any info you can tell me about this?


A couple online retails spring to mind. 
Bicycle Doctor USA Home
Excel Sports - Online Bicycle Retailer
Bikes, Bike Parts, Cycling Clothing & Accessories. Hop on! - Bikewagon

All typically carry a good amount of Breakaway inventory, and do international shipping.


----------



## tom514

Hi Dave!

I bought a pair of WCS Apex Carbon 88mm Tubular for my TT Bike. But there is a part missing on the front wheel. Can't find it, it's not in the box...


I need that the a dust cap/spacer:
View attachment 279925


Can you help me?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

tom514 said:


> Hi Dave!
> 
> I bought a pair of WCS Apex Carbon 88mm Tubular for my TT Bike. But there is a part missing on the front wheel. Can't find it, it's not in the box...
> 
> 
> I need that the a dust cap/spacer:
> 
> Can you help me?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


No problem. PM me an address to send it to.


----------



## gb2319

Hi Dave,

I have a Ritchey Superlogic 1-bolt carbon seatpost.

What adapter kit do I need to buy to make it compatible with the Pro or S-Works versions of Specialized saddles? The ones with the oversize (and square looking) carbon rails? Will the 7x9.6 for Fizik Carbon adapter kit work?


----------



## winkplay

Dave ,

I have just bought a Ritchey WCS cross carbon fork to upgrade my bike. It was paired with avid ultimates canti brakes. 
The fork has now got terrible brake chatter ! Even at quite low speed , braking caused the fork to vibrate a lot such that it is almost unrideable.

What can I do to remove the brake chatter ? Did I get a lemon or something ?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

gb2319 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have a Ritchey Superlogic 1-bolt carbon seatpost.
> 
> What adapter kit do I need to buy to make it compatible with the Pro or S-Works versions of Specialized saddles? The ones with the oversize (and square looking) carbon rails? Will the 7x9.6 for Fizik Carbon adapter kit work?


Yes, that will work.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

winkplay said:


> Dave ,
> 
> I have just bought a Ritchey WCS cross carbon fork to upgrade my bike. It was paired with avid ultimates canti brakes.
> The fork has now got terrible brake chatter ! Even at quite low speed , braking caused the fork to vibrate a lot such that it is almost unrideable.
> 
> What can I do to remove the brake chatter ? Did I get a lemon or something ?


Brake chatter exists for a myriad of reasons, and is not necessarily the fork's fault. If you search the internet you can find some good articles on identifying what might be the cause of your particular situation and how to mitigate or reduce it. Of course, if you don't have the patience or time, a good bike shop mechanic can usually get the chatter out pretty quickly. If, by chance, it is the fork, a bike shop can also assist you in the warranty process.


----------



## mtnbke29er

*Ritchey Superlogic 1-bolt and Fizik Carbon*



gb2319 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have a Ritchey Superlogic 1-bolt carbon seatpost.
> 
> What adapter kit do I need to buy to make it compatible with the Pro or S-Works versions of Specialized saddles? The ones with the oversize (and square looking) carbon rails? Will the 7x9.6 for Fizik Carbon adapter kit work?


Thanks for posting! I'm also interested if there is an adapter for the Ritchey Superlogic 1-bolt carbon seatpost to accept a Fizik Gobi 00 Carbon rail seatpost.


----------



## mtnbke29er

Hi Dave, I'm new to this forum. I hope this is the right way to ask you a question. I did send an earlier message, not sure if it worked. Specific question here: I have a Ritchey 2011 Superlogic carbon seatpost and want to place a Fizik Gobi 00 carbon fiber rails to the seatpost. Will the Ritchey WCS One-Bolt Alloy Clamp Kit work on the Ritchey 2011 Superlogic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mtnbke29er said:


> Hi Dave, I'm new to this forum. I hope this is the right way to ask you a question. I did send an earlier message, not sure if it worked. Specific question here: I have a Ritchey 2011 Superlogic carbon seatpost and want to place a Fizik Gobi 00 carbon fiber rails to the seatpost. Will the Ritchey WCS One-Bolt Alloy Clamp Kit work on the Ritchey 2011 Superlogic? Thanks in advance!


You need one of these guys in a 7x9.6.
WCS Carbon 1-Bolt Clamp Kit
Ritchey part number 41-260-812


----------



## tarwheel2

Q for Ritchey Dave. I just picked up a lightly used Ritchey Breakaway Cross. The previous owner opted to keep the Ritchey Comp Carbon Cross fork, so I need to pick one up. I'm kind of a retro-grouch and prefer steel forks, plus the right one would give me the option of using front panniers. 

Soma has a nice selection of steel cross forks with eyelets for fenders and rack mounts. However, their forks have a 44 mm rake, vs 45 for the Ritchey carbon cross fork. Would I have any problems using one of Soma forks with 44 rakes? Any other steel forks you would recommend? Or would you recommend sticking with the Ritchey carbon fork?


----------



## tarwheel2

I meant to put my questions at the end of the thread, so here they are again:

Q for Ritchey Dave. I just picked up a lightly used Ritchey Breakaway Cross. The previous owner opted to keep the Ritchey Comp Carbon Cross fork, so I need to pick one up. I'm kind of a retro-grouch and prefer steel forks, plus the right one would give me the option of using front panniers.

Soma has a nice selection of steel cross forks with eyelets for fenders and rack mounts. However, their forks have a 44 mm rake, vs 45 for the Ritchey carbon cross fork. Would I have any problems using one of Soma forks with 44 rakes? Any other steel forks you would recommend? Or would you recommend sticking with the Ritchey carbon fork? 

One more rather trivial question. Do you know what brands and colors of bar tape most closely match the colors on the orange and gray version of the Breakaway Cross?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

You will not notice the difference between 44mm and 45mm of rake. However if you want an exact match Surley makes some nice steel forks with 45mm of rake. 

Unfortunately I don't know of any bar tape brands that have really close matches. However you should definitely share if you find something.


----------



## tarwheel2

Thanks, RD


----------



## mtnbke29er

Ritchey_Dave said:


> You need one of these guys in a 7x9.6.
> WCS Carbon 1-Bolt Clamp Kit
> Ritchey part number 41-260-812


Thanks Dave! I ordered and received it and it doesn't fit up with the 2011 superlogic. The 2011 model has a round top with a circular hole through it. Do you make an adapter for the 2001 superlogic model? Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mtnbke29er said:


> Thanks Dave! I ordered and received it and it doesn't fit up with the 2011 superlogic. The 2011 model has a round top with a circular hole through it. Do you make an adapter for the 2001 superlogic model? Thanks!


That's really odd, I can't see why this wouldn't work. The Superlogic post hasn't changed at all from 2011 to now. That clamp kit is interchangeable with both the WCS and Superlogic posts. Can you post a picture?


----------



## mtnbke29er

Thanks again Dave! I don't know how to post a pic to this site, but I did find a pic of what I bought on-line. Here's a link to a picture of the seatpost I have.

2011 New Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Fibre Mtb Bike Seatpost from China Sports & Entertainment Supplier JL-Bicycle Parts Co.,Ltd, 2011 New Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Fibre Mtb Bike Seatpost supplier


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mtnbke29er said:


> Thanks again Dave! I don't know how to post a pic to this site, but I did find a pic of what I bought on-line. Here's a link to a picture of the seatpost I have.
> 
> 2011 New Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Fibre Mtb Bike Seatpost from China Sports & Entertainment Supplier JL-Bicycle Parts Co.,Ltd, 2011 New Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Fibre Mtb Bike Seatpost supplier


I hate to tell you this but unfortunately that is a counterfeit Ritchey post, which is why the clamp kit didn't work. 

Here's some stuff you might want to note regarding counterfeit Ritchey parts
link

We'll be contacting the seller to cease and desist. You might want to contact them as well and try and get your money back.


----------



## mtnbke29er

Thanks Dave, that's a bummer. I will contact my seller to get a refund. Appreciate all your help and quick responses! I'm looking for a local authorized supplier and will get the real deal soon!


----------



## SFTifoso

RD I bought a Ritchey Comp seatpost, but it didn't have any torque settings printed on the seatpost like the instructions said that it should. I looked online for the torque settings for the saddle clamp, and found 10nm, but it turns out it was 8 nm (max). So now the little washer with the ridges is all bent out of shape. Any way I can get replacement parts? Thanks.

View attachment 280709


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

No problem. PM me an address to send them to.


----------



## skinewmexico

How cool would it be to have a Breakaway with TRP HY/RD brakes! Hint, hint.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

skinewmexico said:


> How cool would it be to have a Breakaway with TRP HY/RD brakes! Hint, hint.


We are pretty good friends with the TRP guys. Hmmmm


----------



## Dallez

Ritchey_Dave,

What is the recommended max torque for the seatpost clamp bolt on the new Road Logic frame?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Dallez said:


> Ritchey_Dave,
> 
> What is the recommended max torque for the seatpost clamp bolt on the new Road Logic frame?


The max torque is 10Nm, but you shouldn't need to go that high. I always tighten things up _just _enough so that you can't twist or move it.


----------



## MasterTi

*Replacement bolts*

Hi Dave.

I've been happily riding a Breakaway Cross-Ti for the past 2 seasons, but find the bolt for the coupler clamp is rusting. The clamp itself is just fine. What are the dimensions of this bolt? I'm hoping to get a replacement in stainless steel.
Also, what are the dimensions of the seat post clamp bolt?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

PM me an address and I'll send you out a new set.


----------



## CleavesF

Dave,

Is there going to be a 1-1/8" 700c WCS Cyclocross Disc only fork in the future? I don't understand why all carbon disc forks are tapered... I mean I really don't want to buy a 29er rigid fork for my cyclocross bike...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CleavesF said:


> Dave,
> 
> Is there going to be a 1-1/8" 700c WCS Cyclocross Disc only fork in the future? I don't understand why all carbon disc forks are tapered... I mean I really don't want to buy a 29er rigid fork for my cyclocross bike...


Agreed. Strangely enough tapered seems like it's more of the norm these days for a disc brake cross bike. We're working on a straight 1 1/8, but it's not quite ready, and that probably doesn't do you much good right now cause I don't know when it will be. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE

Thought you might like to read this:

Things I Like: Ritchey Logic Curve Handlebars | GRAVELBIKE.com


----------



## skinewmexico

What's the biggest tire you can fit in a Breakaway Road?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

skinewmexico said:


> What's the biggest tire you can fit in a Breakaway Road?


Depends on the make of the tire, but I've been able to get away with 28mm. The limiting factor is the fork, get a fork with more clearance and you can definitely go larger.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Things I like: Gravelbike.com!

Thanks for the great write up. Always nice to hear good feedback!


----------



## tarwheel2

A big thanks to Dave and the folks at Ritchey for sending me crown race that was missing from the Ritchey headset that came with a used Breakaway Cross frame that I recently bought. Great customer service! My bike shop should have it built up some time next week and I'll post some photos when it's done.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Glad you had a good experience. Make sure to post pics of the complete bike on the Post Pictures of your Ritchey thread.


----------



## seemana

wrong thread


----------



## maximus01

Ritchey Dave,
I was wondering if you could post or send me the geometry sheet for the previous model breakaway cross (white/brown paint scheme - Ritchey Break-Away Pro Cross Bike Frame Set 58cm White/Brown - Bikewagon). It looks like this model had a horizontal top tube. Do you know whether the standover heights printed on the geometry sheet are accurate? My road bike has a standover of 80 cm with a 55.5 top tube and this puts me in between Ritchey's 54 and 56 sizes. I'm mostly interested in the standover as I would be uncomfortable on a bike with more than 80 cm standover but would prefer the longer top tube on the 56 cm model. Thanks for your help!

Max


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

maximus01 said:


> Ritchey Dave,
> I was wondering if you could post or send me the geometry sheet for the previous model breakaway cross (white/brown paint scheme - Ritchey Break-Away Pro Cross Bike Frame Set 58cm White/Brown - Bikewagon). It looks like this model had a horizontal top tube. Do you know whether the standover heights printed on the geometry sheet are accurate? My road bike has a standover of 80 cm with a 55.5 top tube and this puts me in between Ritchey's 54 and 56 sizes. I'm mostly interested in the standover as I would be uncomfortable on a bike with more than 80 cm standover but would prefer the longer top tube on the 56 cm model. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Max


Standover is about 775 on the 54cm and 810ish on the 56. Keep in mind this can change depending on the size tires you use.


----------



## maximus01

Thanks, Dave. I ordered a 54 and hopefully it will work out.


----------



## db9

Hi Ritchey Dave..

Currently running WCS Alloy Single bolt.. 30.9 x 400 with setback, Wet Finish.. made some changes with a fitter and now looking for a non-setback post.
The web site lists ...

3D Forged TR741 Alloy
Available in 27.2, 30.9 & 31.6mm diameters
Available in 300, 350 & 400mm lengths
0mm Offset
7x7mm saddle rail clamp included
Saddle Clamp Torque Spec: 12Nm
Available in BB Black
195g (27.2/350)



So far I'm unable to source one anywhere (well so far) is the 30.9x400 available? 

Thanks

Stephen


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

We don't make one in a Wet Black Finish if that's what you're looking for. However the BB Black is readily available. Not sure why it's not listed on the website. Any Authorized Ritchey Dealer can special order one for you. Our part number is 41-361-534. Another option you might consider is our newWCS Link post 41-365-064. They come in a Wet Black finish and have an adjustable setback as low as 5mm. They're also readily available in our warehouse.


----------



## seemana

Hey Dave. Got my new Road Logic built up and getting some miles in finally. Absolutely love this bike! One thing I just realized I completely overlooked in the build....downtube mounted barrel adjusters for the shifters! Any recommendation for what works well with this frame? Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

seemana said:


> Hey Dave. Got my new Road Logic built up and getting some miles in finally. Absolutely love this bike! One thing I just realized I completely overlooked in the build....downtube mounted barrel adjusters for the shifters! Any recommendation for what works well with this frame? Thanks!


Congrats! Thanks for choosing a Ritchey frame. As it turns out you can add barrel adjusters while adding an extra degree of Ritchey to your frame. 

Check these out:
Ritchey Cable Tension Adjusters


----------



## seemana

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Congrats! Thanks for choosing a Ritchey frame. As it turns out you can add barrel adjusters while adding an extra degree of Ritchey to your frame.
> 
> Check these out:
> Ritchey Cable Tension Adjusters



Cool...thanks! I had seen those and figured they would work, but thought I'd go right to the source for your recommendation! Just wish I would've thought of this before I built everything up. Thanks again!


----------



## cyclostf

Hello Dave,

Looking for a new road fork. Light and strong. Is there a weight limit for the WCS UD Carbon Road? I'm 220 lbs. What's the biggest tire you can fit on this fork? I ride 25mm tires.

I've been using the WCS Carbon Cross on my Ti BreakAway (love that bike!) for 2 years now without problem. So I guess the road fork must be as strong.

Many thanks!


----------



## nenad

Hi Dave,

I just bought a Scott Addict LTD frame set and with it came WCS 1-Bolt Mast Topper with 25 mm offset (part # 41-238-830). Now, I went for one size bigger frame (XL) and I know I would be much better off with the one with only 8 mm offset (part # 41-239-834) which will shorten my position. Would it be possible for me to send you the one I have (unused yet as of today), and get the one with 8 mm ? Or do I need to go ahead and purchase another Mast Topper? What are my options ?

And just to mention that I'm in Europe (Serbia to be exact).

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

cyclostf said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> Looking for a new road fork. Light and strong. Is there a weight limit for the WCS UD Carbon Road? I'm 220 lbs. What's the biggest tire you can fit on this fork? I ride 25mm tires.
> 
> I've been using the WCS Carbon Cross on my Ti BreakAway (love that bike!) for 2 years now without problem. So I guess the road fork must be as strong.
> 
> Many thanks!


Tom Ritchey doesn't believe in producing products that require weight limits. You're good to go. 25mm tires will be no problem with that fork. I've seen 28s on there, although it starts to get a little tight at that point. Glad you're enjoying that Ti Breakaway.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

nenad said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I just bought a Scott Addict LTD frame set and with it came WCS 1-Bolt Mast Topper with 25 mm offset (part # 41-238-830). Now, I went for one size bigger frame (XL) and I know I would be much better off with the one with only 8 mm offset (part # 41-239-834) which will shorten my position. Would it be possible for me to send you the one I have (unused yet as of today), and get the one with 8 mm ? Or do I need to go ahead and purchase another Mast Topper? What are my options ?
> 
> And just to mention that I'm in Europe (Serbia to be exact).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Unfortunately, the office I'm in deals with US and Canada only. If you PM me an email address I can put you in touch with our European office. I can't guarantee anything though. Our policy here in the US would be to go through a retailer. They might tell you to do the same thing. Did you talk to the shop you bought it from about this?


----------



## nenad

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Unfortunately, the office I'm in deals with US and Canada only. If you PM me an email address I can put you in touch with our European office. I can't guarantee anything though. Our policy here in the US would be to go through a retailer. They might tell you to do the same thing. Did you talk to the shop you bought it from about this?


Hi Dave,

I talked to the shop just today. They say they would have to order the 8 mm offset version and I would have to pay for it, no exchanges (I would end up with two of them). What I will do is probably buy a shorter stem, however, I will PM you with my email address so I can contact European office just to try and exhaust all options 

In any case, thanks a lot for your prompt answer.


----------



## tarwheel2

Any suggestions for preventing the cable connector from rattling against the top tube on my Ritchey Breakaway Cross? The cable connector rattles every time I go over a rough surface and it could get quite annoying on a bumpy road or trail. The connector has a black rubberized band around one end of it, but it is not enough to prevent the rattling. I have temporarily surrounded it with electrical tape and a rubber spacer to see if that helps.


----------



## dude72

Hello Dave,

i checked the Ritchey homepage and it seems to me that the Break-away PRO CROSS FRAME KIT (steel frame) is not available in Europe. Am i right? If so what possibility do i have to get the frame?
Thank you for your answer.


----------



## maximus01

Hello Dave,
Is it correct that the maximum amount of headset spacers allowed for any Ritchey fork is 3 cm? I would prefer to be able to put 6 cm of spacers on the alloy steer tube of my breakaway cross frame (comp cross fork) due to the short head tube, but is this unsafe?

Thanks
Max


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

dude72 said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> i checked the Ritchey homepage and it seems to me that the Break-away PRO CROSS FRAME KIT (steel frame) is not available in Europe. Am i right? If so what possibility do i have to get the frame?
> Thank you for your answer.


That's correct. However, there are online retailers here in the US that will do International shipping.

Bicycle Doctor USA
Bikewagon
Excel Sports

To name a few.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

maximus01 said:


> Hello Dave,
> Is it correct that the maximum amount of headset spacers allowed for any Ritchey fork is 3 cm? I would prefer to be able to put 6 cm of spacers on the alloy steer tube of my breakaway cross frame (comp cross fork) due to the short head tube, but is this unsafe?
> 
> Thanks
> Max


Hi Max,
Yes, unfortunately 3cm is the maximum stack height on our forks. Using more spacers to go beyond this is unsafe. We make stems that angle up 30 degrees that might clear that extra 3cm you need.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

tarwheel2 said:


> Any suggestions for preventing the cable connector from rattling against the top tube on my Ritchey Breakaway Cross? The cable connector rattles every time I go over a rough surface and it could get quite annoying on a bumpy road or trail. The connector has a black rubberized band around one end of it, but it is not enough to prevent the rattling. I have temporarily surrounded it with electrical tape and a rubber spacer to see if that helps.


There's currently some people discussing this on the Post Pictures of You Ritchey here thread.


----------



## skinewmexico

Would a Ritchey WCS Adjustable TT Single-Bolt Seatpost work with a road breakaway? I'm wanting to try a 0 offset seatpost. Would be open to something cheaper. I'm trying to make a bike that is slightly too big fit (until the road disc frame comes out - hint, hint).


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yes, it will work. If you know for sure you'll be needing less offset we make 0 offset seatposts. Another seatpost you might consider is our new WCS Link, it has anywhere from 5-25mm of adjustable offset, without the weight of the Adjustable TT. It replaces the Adjustable TT and looks much cleaner.


----------



## dude72

Thank you.




Ritchey_Dave said:


> That's correct. However, there are online retailers here in the US that will do International shipping.
> 
> Bicycle Doctor USA
> Bikewagon
> Excel Sports
> 
> To name a few.


----------



## flummoxer

*minimum length for breakaway seatpost?*

Hello,
I'm putting together a 60cm breakaway and wonder how deep the seatpost needs to go into the tube. I have an old 250mm that I'd like to use while figuring out if I want an offset or not, will I risk damaging the frame with the shortish post?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yes, there's a minimum of 10cm.


----------



## flummoxer

Thanks Dave for that and the 3cm max stack height for spacer limit too, both just in time to save me from trouble


----------



## burgrat

Dave, I'm thinking about having my Breakaway frame painted. How would I be able to get a set of frame decals? Is it possible to purchase them directly from Ritchey?
Thanks!


----------



## tarwheel2

Should a Ritchey Breakaway frame be "silent" like a properly built and adjusted bike, or are they more prone to creaks and other noises. I previously posted a message about the cable connectors rattling against the frame on my bike, which I resolved by wrapping them with electrical tape. However, my Breakaway Cross now had developed very annoying "creaking" sounds. The sounds are worse when pedaling but also occur when riding over rougher pavement, so I don't think it's coming from the crankset/bottom bracket. I checked the frame clamp near the BB to make sure it was properly tightened with a Ritchey torque key, but that didn't stop the creaking. The sound is very annoying and also makes me worried about riding the bike. Unfortunately my bike shop that built the Breakaway is extremely busy right now, and would probably have to keep the bike a while to service it. My mechanic is top notch, so that got me wondering if these frames are just prone to creaking due to their construction.


----------



## burgrat

I've never had creaking problems with my Breakaway. I have with my aluminum Cervelo, but not the Ritchey. Most problems I've had usually related to the pedals. I solved that with teflon tape on the threads. I also had tremendous problems with Look pedals/cleats so I switched to Shimano.

You could try the teflon tape on the pedals. It also works ok with BB treads. I would put a light coating of grease at the frame junction and the clamp so that all contacting metal surfaces have a light layer. (Note that you are not supposed to grease or lube the screw for the clamp.) I've also had creaks attributed to the seatpost. A thin layer of grease/lube also helped.
Creaking can be tricky and so annoying that it is unbearable. Fortunately I've never had an issue with my Breakaway, so in my experience it is not prone to be problem. Like I said my other bike is aluminum and that thing amplifies every little squeak and ding much more than steel does. Keep in mind that sometimes the sound appears to come from somewhere that isn't causing it. Don't give up and keep trying to figure this out. Maybe someone else will have a better suggestion or info!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Clean the down tube junction with alcohol and make sure there's no grease or debris in the area. Over do how clean you make that junction. At the seat tube junction, if you're using an alloy seat post, grease it thoroughly. If you're using a carbon post, use carbon paste. This procedure cures 99% of the creaking problems we hear about. Keep in mind though that creaks can come from a ton of other bike parts (pedals, waterbottle bolts, stems, etc.) so don't rule those out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

burgrat said:


> Dave, I'm thinking about having my Breakaway frame painted. How would I be able to get a set of frame decals? Is it possible to purchase them directly from Ritchey?
> Thanks!


Totally! PM me what decals you're looking for.


----------



## maximus01

Any idea whether the Clement X'plor MSO 700x40 mm tire will fit on a Ritchey BreakAway cross? Getting close to having my breakaway build complete!

Cheers
Max


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

maximus01 said:


> Any idea whether the Clement X'plor MSO 700x40 mm tire will fit on a Ritchey BreakAway cross? Getting close to having my breakaway build complete!
> 
> Cheers
> Max


We haven't built one up with those, and the problem with these types of inquires is, everyone's tire sizes vary slightly from one another. I'm leaning towards saying yes only because both the frame and fork on our Breakaway Cross frames have a good amount of clearance. However, I can't guarantee they'll fit.


----------



## dwl

I'm going to be purchasing a Road Logic frame in the next 2 months. I have a 7900 group that will use this frame as their new home. Unfortunately, my front derailleur is a 34.9 clamp on. Would the 34.9 to 31.8 adaptor shims work or should I just get the proper derailleur? I'd also like your opinion on dressing up the frames cockpit and seatpost. I'm thinking Superlogic II handlebar, WCS Carbon Matrix stem(Superlogic Carbon 260 looks too bulky for a steel frame), Superlogic Carbon seatpost/WCS carbon clamp kit, and WCS Carbon Stream saddle(black). Also WCS Echelon pedals. Would you do anything different? What is the approximate weight of the fork? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

That sounds like a great build, I wouldn't change a thing. A shim for your front derailleur will work just fine. Make sure to post some pics of your bike when it's done.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Oh and the fork weighs approximately 345 grams.


----------



## bryanus

*26" Carbon Superlogic Disc wheelset rear hub conversion*

Hi Dave, I have a set of the 26" Superlogic Carbon Disc wheels, which I believe are based on DT Swiss 240(S?) hubs.

My question is if this is the case, can I convert the rear hub to 10mm thru-axle using the DT Swiss kits that are available? Are the hubs the 240 or 240S? Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yes you can. It would use the same kit as a 240s.


----------



## Fevvs

Hi, i have got a Battaglin C13 frame with an ISP. it was supplied with a Ritchey mast topper. It has an aero profile. I need to get a replacement as I have managed to break it. I have searched the web and cannot find anything! Can you help me to locate one! This is the bike....
Battaglin C13 Carbon Ultegra Road Bike

thanks for any help!

Tom


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Fevvs said:


> Hi, i have got a Battaglin C13 frame with an ISP. it was supplied with a Ritchey mast topper. It has an aero profile. I need to get a replacement as I have managed to break it. I have searched the web and cannot find anything! Can you help me to locate one! This is the bike....
> Battaglin C13 Carbon Ultegra Road Bike
> 
> thanks for any help!
> 
> Tom


Find a Battaglin dealer and see if they can got one from Battaglin. These are typically made specifically for a brands design, so they usually have extras on hand.


----------



## Fevvs

Thankyou, I thought this might be the case!


----------



## CHRIS217

Hi Dave, i am UK based and have a lovely Road logic frameset, thing is i actualy need a longer steerer and therefore need a new fork.

can you tell me which Ritchey fork would be compatible, i am aware the headtube is kind of special and an odd size and was hoping it was not a specialist fork.

will any decent fork fit ? 

also what rake is best

thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

CHRIS217 said:


> Hi Dave, i am UK based and have a lovely Road logic frameset, thing is i actualy need a longer steerer and therefore need a new fork.
> 
> can you tell me which Ritchey fork would be compatible, i am aware the headtube is kind of special and an odd size and was hoping it was not a specialist fork.
> 
> will any decent fork fit ?
> 
> also what rake is best
> 
> thanks


We unfortunately don't make any forks with longer steer tubes, however the frame will work with any 1 1/8" steer tube fork. A 45mm rake fork will be ideal with that frame.


----------



## nhluhr

Hey Ritchey_Dave, I have a Breakaway Road and I'm curious what I need to do to protect the inside of the frame from corrosion? I have already built the bike and didn't apply anything at the time. I can disassemble as needed but would prefer to at least leave the headset cups pressed in.

Rainy season has started here and the bike will see heavy use rain or shine.


----------



## maximus01

nhluhr,
You might find this thread of interest where we discussed frame saver application. The bottom line is that frame saver can't hurt. There are folks out there who don't use it and have had no problems, but there are stories of frames rusting through internally within a couple of seasons of heavy use in wet environments. I applied frame saver twice on my breakaway cross and then re-applied to affected areas after having the bottom bracket faced and chased.

Max

Ritchey Road Breakaway 60CM S&S Case


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Max said what I would have said. The nice thing about Breakaways is how easy the frame comes apart, making it really easy to get framer saver over all the internals without having to do much.




maximus01 said:


> nhluhr,
> You might find this thread of interest where we discussed frame saver application. The bottom line is that frame saver can't hurt. There are folks out there who don't use it and have had no problems, but there are stories of frames rusting through internally within a couple of seasons of heavy use in wet environments. I applied frame saver twice on my breakaway cross and then re-applied to affected areas after having the bottom bracket faced and chased.
> 
> Max
> 
> Ritchey Road Breakaway 60CM S&S Case


----------



## Mathew2068

Hi Dave,

I have a set of Ritchey OCR wheels and the rear hub body has lots of movement in it, also the wheel makes a lot of noise with no play in the wheel itself. 

My question is: Do you know of any hubs with the same dimensions ie; not needing to swap the spokes out?

was the formula hub based on an existing hub? 

Any help would be great as I'm looking to keep the rims matching as I like using any bits I can.


----------



## maximus01

Ritchey_Dave said:


> We haven't built one up with those, and the problem with these types of inquires is, everyone's tire sizes vary slightly from one another. I'm leaning towards saying yes only because both the frame and fork on our Breakaway Cross frames have a good amount of clearance. However, I can't guarantee they'll fit.


For the record, the verdict is no, the Clement X'plor MSO 700x40 tires do not work with the breakaway cross. There is insufficient chainstay clearance. Fortunately I bought a test tire somewhere that will let me return it.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Mathew2068 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have a set of Ritchey OCR wheels and the rear hub body has lots of movement in it, also the wheel makes a lot of noise with no play in the wheel itself.
> 
> My question is: Do you know of any hubs with the same dimensions ie; not needing to swap the spokes out?
> 
> was the formula hub based on an existing hub?
> 
> Any help would be great as I'm looking to keep the rims matching as I like using any bits I can.


Unfortunately I don't know of another hub with the same dimensions. It might just be that you need a new freehub body. Depending on your hub we may still have it in stock. It's a much simpler fix than relacing a whole wheel. Check with you local retailer to have them call us regarding a new freehub body.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

maximus01 said:


> For the record, the verdict is no, the Clement X'plor MSO 700x40 tires do not work with the breakaway cross. There is insufficient chainstay clearance. Fortunately I bought a test tire somewhere that will let me return it.


That's too bad. The slightly smaller Clement X'Plor USH _will_ fit though. Just threw a pair of those on my BAB Cross and they're sweet.


----------



## maximus01

Ritchey_Dave said:


> That's too bad. The slightly smaller Clement X'Plor USH _will_ fit though. Just threw a pair of those on my BAB Cross and they're sweet.


That's exactly what I did too, and I'm really liking the USH so far. Are you running them tubeless? The MSO that I tried measured > 40 mm, so it's no surprise that it didn't work out.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

No, I'm running them with tubes. Didn't realize they're tubeless compatible. I've taken mine over a whole slew of terrain with absolutely no complaints. I'd imagine they'd be even better tubeless.


----------



## maximus01

Ritchey_Dave said:


> No, I'm running them with tubes. Didn't realize they're tubeless compatible. I've taken mine over a whole slew of terrain with absolutely no complaints. I'd imagine they'd be even better tubeless.


They are not officially tubeless compatible but some folks have reported success running them tubeless. There was a review that mentioned tubeless performance on gravel grinder news or one of guitar ted's other outlets a while back.


----------



## Mathew2068

Thanks for the reply Dave.

I have had a little word with my local bike shop and they said they could not get hold of formula hubs any more(and didn't have a body that fit) and would need to replace it with a new one an probably new spokes too so it would be about £60! And I'd still have the old rim. 

Surely boardman who are using these hubs on their bikes are buying them from somewhere, even if 1000 pieces were in stock for uk shops lots of people would not HATE formula hubs. I now will never buy a ritchey or any wheel with a formula hub for the fear that you can't fix them.


----------



## per48a

Hi Dave,

I have found a pair of old Ritchey pedals (estim. 10-15 yrs) and don't know what to do with them.

Could you name the model? Are they compatible witch Pro V4 cleats? Do they work with SPD cleats?

Please have a look.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Mathew2068 said:


> Thanks for the reply Dave.
> 
> I have had a little word with my local bike shop and they said they could not get hold of formula hubs any more(and didn't have a body that fit) and would need to replace it with a new one an probably new spokes too so it would be about £60! And I'd still have the old rim.
> 
> Surely boardman who are using these hubs on their bikes are buying them from somewhere, even if 1000 pieces were in stock for uk shops lots of people would not HATE formula hubs. I now will never buy a ritchey or any wheel with a formula hub for the fear that you can't fix them.


Did your shop contact Ritchey directly or did they just not have any of the parts you need in their shop?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

per48a said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I have found a pair of old Ritchey pedals (estim. 10-15 yrs) and don't know what to do with them.
> 
> Could you name the model? Are they compatible witch Pro V4 cleats? Do they work with SPD cleats?
> 
> Please have a look.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Those are our V2 mountain pedals that were discontinued at least 10 years ago. They unfortunately do not work with our current V4 cleat. You might be able to find cleats for them online somewhere but it might be tough as we haven't made them in a long time.


----------



## per48a

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Those are our V2 mountain pedals that were discontinued at least 10 years ago. They unfortunately do not work with our current V4 cleat. You might be able to find cleats for them online somewhere but it might be tough as we haven't made them in a long time.


OK, thank you. Too hard to find them.

I have read that the pedals work with SPD though.


----------



## wing8337

Hey Ritchey Guy, love love love the new logic frame. on web site, the bike appears black but ive seen photos of the gunmetal like color, this may be due to a yr model color change but my question is: has anything other than the color changed (geo/tubing/fork)? riding a hand me down Kona cross bike now but looking to upgrade early '14. Favor the gunmetal paint


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

wing8337 said:


> Hey Ritchey Guy, love love love the new logic frame. on web site, the bike appears black but ive seen photos of the gunmetal like color, this may be due to a yr model color change but my question is: has anything other than the color changed (geo/tubing/fork)? riding a hand me down Kona cross bike now but looking to upgrade early '14. Favor the gunmetal paint


Glad to hear you're interested in picking up one of our frames. You'll be happy to hear they're all coming in a Gunmetal Grey. I think some photos just make it look black. There has been no changes to the spec of that frameset since our release of it last year. Hope you spring for it, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## wing8337

You are the KING! thanks mucho for clearing that up Dave!!


----------



## jubba

Hi Dave

I have had a problem with a new SLR Kit Carbonio Flow on a Ritchey Mast Topper. I have had several other saddles on there with no problem at all, including a test SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle. But with the new one it is impossible to stop it tilting. I have the correct sized clamp on there. I have tried Ritchey Liquid Torque (hard to get now) and this didn't work either.

I returned the saddle to Wiggle and got a second one and this doesn't work either. It's like they are slightly too wide and unlike metal railed saddles, the carbon doesn't flex, so not allowing the Mast Topper to get enough friction on it.

Is this something you've come across before?

Thanks. Very difficult to get Ritchey help here in the UK.

Andy


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

jubba said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I have had a problem with a new SLR Kit Carbonio Flow on a Ritchey Mast Topper. I have had several other saddles on there with no problem at all, including a test SLR Kit Carbonio Flow saddle. But with the new one it is impossible to stop it tilting. I have the correct sized clamp on there. I have tried Ritchey Liquid Torque (hard to get now) and this didn't work either.
> 
> I returned the saddle to Wiggle and got a second one and this doesn't work either. It's like they are slightly too wide and unlike metal railed saddles, the carbon doesn't flex, so not allowing the Mast Topper to get enough friction on it.
> 
> Is this something you've come across before?
> 
> Thanks. Very difficult to get Ritchey help here in the UK.
> 
> Andy


I've heard of something similar to this once, but it was another manufacturer's saddle and they had done a small run of saddles with an incorrect width in the rails. The manufacturer replaced the saddle as soon as the customer contacted them about it and everything was fine after that. Also sometimes when a clamp isn't tightened down enough (12 Nm, which is a lot) the clamp slips. Every time it slips it just makes it easier to slip in the future, perpetuating the issue. 

Check the rail width and compare it to one of the saddles that's worked in the past. If it's off, contact Selle Italia. The width between the two rails is very standard and shouldn't be different. If that all checks out. Take apart the clamping unit. Clean everything with alcohol. Grease just the bolt threads, put it all back together, and tighten to 12Nm. If you still experience slippage, replace the clamp (these are sold on our website and by a variety of other retailers).


----------



## jubba

Thanks for getting back to me.

It's all very odd, I have been using a torque wrench to tighten the bolt to 12Nm, although with previous carbon railed saddles I had no problems at a much lower torque.

I have measured the rails on the new saddle and my older Selle Italia with metal rails. They seem to be the same width, but there isn't any flex on the carbon ones.

I've tried stripping and cleaning the clamp with no luck.

I have written a couple of times to Selle Italia, but I haven't had a reply yet.

Maybe I'll have to try a new clamp.

Thanks again.


----------



## Peter P.

Regarding Ritchey paint colors:

I'm under the impression Ritchey has changed the shade of red used on his frames. The web site lists Dupont #29198 as the color. Is that for current frames as well as older versions?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Older Ritchey frames were painted by Rick at D&D Cycles in San Lorenzo (510) 278-2976. He's got a pretty extensive log of what paint was used for certain frames. Plus if you need someone to paint it for you, he does a fantastic job.


----------



## snidemcbride

If I want to buy a Road Logic frame but really want the traditional Ritchey paint scheme is that possible?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

snidemcbride said:


> If I want to buy a Road Logic frame but really want the traditional Ritchey paint scheme is that possible?


We unfortunately don't do custom color schemes, however on the post above I gave the number for D&D Bikes who's painted Ritchey frames for a number of years. They can paint one for you in whatever colors you want.


----------



## Sean.p.sullivan

Hello Ritchey Dave,
I purchased a Ritchey Vector Evo Saddle in the UK yesterday as I liked the idea of more flex and an integrated seat post/saddle system. I checked out Ritchey's web site first and here at Bike Radar as you might expect.
However all is not well as the saddle DOES NOT COME WITH THE STATED LINK CLAMP ADAPTER so I am left with a Vector saddle I cannot attach to a seatpost. It does not seem possible to obtain the link clamp adapter elsewhere on its own ether and the Ritchey seatposts come ready for traditional 2 rail attachment only.
I have contacted Ritchey via their Contact Us web page but had no response as yet (however Xmas may not help in fairness).
If I was concerned with management at Ritchey I think I would be wanting to get on top of this PDQ!
Any ideas and Happy Holidays…….Sean


----------



## matt_vawter

dave-

i have an older set of your DS Comp OCR wheels on my CX bike. I have had the rear hub services multiple times and it is making noise once again. When spinning the wheel, it has a ton of friction. Is it possible to replace the bearings or should I consider a new hub/wheel? Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Sean.p.sullivan said:


> Hello Ritchey Dave,
> I purchased a Ritchey Vector Evo Saddle in the UK yesterday as I liked the idea of more flex and an integrated seat post/saddle system. I checked out Ritchey's web site first and here at Bike Radar as you might expect.
> However all is not well as the saddle DOES NOT COME WITH THE STATED LINK CLAMP ADAPTER so I am left with a Vector saddle I cannot attach to a seatpost. It does not seem possible to obtain the link clamp adapter elsewhere on its own ether and the Ritchey seatposts come ready for traditional 2 rail attachment only.
> I have contacted Ritchey via their Contact Us web page but had no response as yet (however Xmas may not help in fairness).
> If I was concerned with management at Ritchey I think I would be wanting to get on top of this PDQ!
> Any ideas and Happy Holidays…….Sean


Happy New Sean.

This is a brand new product for us so retail store availability is still growing. In the UK, a retailer can acquire this clamp for you from Paligap, our UK distributor. They have them in stock and should be able to accommodate you. I will also PM you our International Sales Representative's contact info in case you have any difficulties.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

matt_vawter said:


> dave-
> 
> i have an older set of your DS Comp OCR wheels on my CX bike. I have had the rear hub services multiple times and it is making noise once again. When spinning the wheel, it has a ton of friction. Is it possible to replace the bearings or should I consider a new hub/wheel? Thanks!


Hi Matt, Happy New Year. Yes, you can replace the bearings. They're pretty standard and any bike shop should be able disassemble it, identify the bearing, and get it running smoothly again. The bearings on that model are unsealed, so they will require a little more diligence in maintaining them.


----------



## matt_vawter

thanks Dave...you're the best!


----------



## redstarcap

I've found a post on ebay about a ritchey breakaway frame
Ritchey Break Away Road 48cm C T Frame Only Without Fork Orange New | eBay

Can you confirm whether it is genuine ritchey product?
I can't seem to find breakaway road in this color, and it does not include fork
and the geometry seems a little odd, 48cm seat tube with 54cm toptube


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

redstarcap said:


> I've found a post on ebay about a ritchey breakaway frame
> Ritchey Break Away Road 48cm C T Frame Only Without Fork Orange New | eBay
> 
> Can you confirm whether it is genuine ritchey product?
> I can't seem to find breakaway road in this color, and it does not include fork
> and the geometry seems a little odd, 48cm seat tube with 54cm toptube


These are not genuine Ritchey frames. Plus, it sounds like a good deal but if you factor in that a real one comes with a travel case, fork, headset, and a warranty policy, it's actually a more expensive choice. Also 48,50,52,54cm frames all have the same seat tube length so who knows what size those are.


----------



## DRichert

I have a Ritchey zero hub where the freewheel bearings have failed after two years of riding. They were full of rust and crud that my lbs tried to flush out. What maintenance is required to prevent the bearings and bearing area from corroding, rusting, and failing?

The bike gets 3500+ miles per year but is not mistreated.


----------



## jeepsouth

Where can I find the widths of your Road Saddles? Thanks.


----------



## sharoldsen

Hi Dave,

Any info or ETA on the straight steerer disc cx fork Ritchey showed at Interbike?

IB13: Ritchey Unveils Road Tubeless Wheels, Carbon Disc Cyclocross Fork Prototype & Rail Saddles


----------



## redstarcap

Just out of curiosity, does any of ritchey frame made outside USA? Taiwan or China maybe?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

DRichert said:


> I have a Ritchey zero hub where the freewheel bearings have failed after two years of riding. They were full of rust and crud that my lbs tried to flush out. What maintenance is required to prevent the bearings and bearing area from corroding, rusting, and failing?
> 
> The bike gets 3500+ miles per year but is not mistreated.


Sounds like you have a non-sealed bearing version of this this hub. It's not some much the miles you do but the conditions of the where you do those miles. Certain climates can wreak havoc on bearings if not properly maintained. Depending on these factors servicing of your hub might need to be more frequent than people riding on dryer, cleaner roads. If you're comfortable working on your bike it's just a matter of cleaning off the bearings with some degreaser and reapplying grease. Most bike shops can easily do this for you as well. If done on an appropriate regular basis your bearings will last a whole lot longer. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

jeepsouth said:


> Where can I find the widths of your Road Saddles? Thanks.


We list the dimensions (length and width) of each of our saddles in the description section of each of the item profiles. Is there a specific saddle you're unable to get this measurement for?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

sharoldsen said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Any info or ETA on the straight steerer disc cx fork Ritchey showed at Interbike?
> 
> IB13: Ritchey Unveils Road Tubeless Wheels, Carbon Disc Cyclocross Fork Prototype & Rail Saddles


Yes, we're expecting them to arrive at our warehouse around the beginning of March.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

redstarcap said:


> Just out of curiosity, does any of ritchey frame made outside USA? Taiwan or China maybe?


They are handmade in Taiwan by a Tom Ritchey certified framebuilder.


----------



## DRichert

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Sounds like you have a non-sealed bearing version of this this hub. It's not some much the miles you do but the conditions of the where you do those miles. Certain climates can wreak havoc on bearings if not properly maintained. Depending on these factors servicing of your hub might need to be more frequent than people riding on dryer, cleaner roads. If you're comfortable working on your bike it's just a matter of cleaning off the bearings with some degreaser and reapplying grease. Most bike shops can easily do this for you as well. If done on an appropriate regular basis your bearings will last a whole lot longer. Hope this helps.


Is there a sealed upgrade? 

Where should I look for documentation or drawings on the zero system hub? I can't find anything on the Ritchey site.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

DRichert said:


> Is there a sealed upgrade?
> 
> Where should I look for documentation or drawings on the zero system hub? I can't find anything on the Ritchey site.


Unfortunately there's no way to changed them to sealed unless you replace the whole hub. I recommend taking it to a good bike shop and see if they'll show you how to disassemble, clean, and grease your hub.


----------



## Sean.p.sullivan

*Link Post Clamp Issue Fixed*



Sean.p.sullivan said:


> Hello Ritchey Dave,
> I purchased a Ritchey Vector Evo Saddle in the UK yesterday as I liked the idea of more flex and an integrated seat post/saddle system. I checked out Ritchey's web site first and here at Bike Radar as you might expect.
> However all is not well as the saddle DOES NOT COME WITH THE STATED LINK CLAMP ADAPTER so I am left with a Vector saddle I cannot attach to a seatpost. It does not seem possible to obtain the link clamp adapter elsewhere on its own ether and the Ritchey seatposts come ready for traditional 2 rail attachment only.
> I have contacted Ritchey via their Contact Us web page but had no response as yet (however Xmas may not help in fairness).
> If I was concerned with management at Ritchey I think I would be wanting to get on top of this PDQ!
> Any ideas and Happy Holidays…….Sean


In relation to the above issue with the link clamp adapter, I have quite quickly received a free clamp in the post from the UK distributor who in fairness seem to recognise there is a teething issue with this new product. This followed on from an email from the European Ritchey manager in connection with this posting here. Thank you.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Sean.p.sullivan said:


> In relation to the above issue with the link clamp adapter, I have quite quickly received a free clamp in the post from the UK distributor who in fairness seem to recognise there is a teething issue with this new product. This followed on from an email from the European Ritchey manager in connection with this posting here. Thank you.


Glad to hear you got taken care of.

FYI, as of now all US Vector Evo saddles now come with the Vector Evo clamp. So all that's required is the purchase of a Ritchey Link seatpost and Vector Evo saddle.


----------



## DRichert

My freewheel hub has been flushed and greased but still grinds so the bearings are apparently damaged. My bike shop tried to get a replacement but the one I have is out of production and unavailable. What info off of my Zero System hub do you need to check to see if there is anything available to replace the freewheel hub without having to replace the whole hub?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

DRichert said:


> My freewheel hub has been flushed and greased but still grinds so the bearings are apparently damaged. My bike shop tried to get a replacement but the one I have is out of production and unavailable. What info off of my Zero System hub do you need to check to see if there is anything available to replace the freewheel hub without having to replace the whole hub?


Unfortunately there's no easy way to determine which generation Ritchey hub you have. I'm working on have the marketing department put up a hub ID page to our website. If you're in a hurry you can bring it to any authorized Ritchey dealer and have them contact our tech department. We often times have replacement freehub bodies and bearings that could get you back up and running.


----------



## out for a while

Hi Ritchey Dave

A question about road logic 2.0 geometry: the bike is available for monthes now and there's still no stack and reach specs. The road logic geom being being a bit unusual (frame seems longer than average), those specs would be highly appreciated.

Another point of interest would be tubings: Ritchey Logic website says that


> Tom designed an all-new, heat-treated and triple-butted Ritchey Logic tubeset for the new Road Logic, featuring aggressively short-butted sections optimized for TIG welding that save weight and improve ride quality


Do I assume that, to be TIG-compliant, the tubeset is not air-hardened (like ie reynolds 853 or true temper OX platinum) but triple-butted ?


----------



## out for a while

About stack and reach data, Ritchey Dave just replied here New Ritchey Road Logic - Page 5.

Here it is:

Thank you Dave for being always being responsive.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Air hardened tube can be TIG welded and commonly has been for the past 10 years, builders from Lemond to Independent Fabrication and dozens more offered TIG welded, air-hardened 853 frames. 

However Air Hardening can also make tubing brittle (and expensive). Quality heat-treated tubing like ours can offer a great ride, exceptional weight and durability at a great price. Part of what made Tom's frames so good early in his frame building career was his redesigning of TIG specific tubing. By giving them aggressively short butting, you could safely TIG weld an incredibly strong, yet light, frame. 

Stack and reach measurements for the Ritchey Road Logic are below.
<a href="https://s124.photobucket.com/user/davelaw650/media/Ritchey/StackandReach_zps5f5d92ac.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p3/davelaw650/Ritchey/StackandReach_zps5f5d92ac.jpg" border="0" alt="Ritchey Road Logic Stack and Reach photo StackandReach_zps5f5d92ac.jpg"/></a>


----------



## enr1co

Hi Dave,
Just picked up a lightly used Breakaway Cross Ti, Frame Size 52. It didn't come with a fork so I was looking to purchase one of these two on ebay/bikewagon. The straight blade Pro has a 45 rake and the curved blade WCS has a 48 rake:

Ritchey Pro Carbon Cross Fork 700c 45mm Rake 1 1 8in Steerer | eBay

2010 Ritchey WCS Cyclocross Road Bicycle Fork 1 1 8 | eBay

Questions:
1) What is the correct spec rake for the size 52 cross breakaway?
2) The WCS desc states this fork " Fits integrated headset only". I have the original headset with breakaway frame. Would this be considered an "integrated headset": which could be used with this fork?
3.1) Curve fork blades are generally known for absorbing more bumps and being more comfortable. Does the Ritchey Pro straight blade know for general comfort or would its forte be more quick, responsive steering? 
3.2) Im planning on taking this bike on the Flanders and Roubaix cobbles in a couple months-would the curved WCS fork provide better shock absorbtion than the straight bladed PRO ( provided the 48 rake will work on my size 52 breakaway)? 

Thanks for your time!
enrico


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Questions:
1) What is the correct spec rake for the size 52 cross breakaway?
45mm

2) The WCS desc states this fork " Fits integrated headset only". I have the original headset with breakaway frame. Would this be considered an "integrated headset": which could be used with this fork?
That is an old fork design that had a slightly larger steer tube at the base, making it not ideal for headtubes with cups pressed in. It's worked fine with Ritchey headsets but some other brands with varying tolerance have issues. 

3.1) Curve fork blades are generally known for absorbing more bumps and being more comfortable. Does the Ritchey Pro straight blade know for general comfort or would its forte be more quick, responsive steering? 
This generally true, however the frame is designed to work with a 45mm rake fork. Veering away from that will absolutely affect the bikes handling, which some would say is not worth a few more degrees of compliance. 

3.2) Im planning on taking this bike on the Flanders and Roubaix cobbles in a couple months-would the curved WCS fork provide better shock absorbtion than the straight bladed PRO ( provided the 48 rake will work on my size 52 breakaway)? 
I would stick with a 45mm rake fork and do some other things to help with dulling the cobbles. Try full carbon handlebars and an extra layer of bar tape. 

Hope this helps, and make sure to tell us all how your trip goes.


----------



## enr1co

Thanks Dave- extremely helpful! Went ahead and put the Pro straight blade 45 mm rake fork on order! Cheers! e



Ritchey_Dave said:


> Questions:
> 1) What is the correct spec rake for the size 52 cross breakaway?
> 45mm
> 
> 2) The WCS desc states this fork " Fits integrated headset only". I have the original headset with breakaway frame. Would this be considered an "integrated headset": which could be used with this fork?
> That is an old fork design that had a slightly larger steer tube at the base, making it not ideal for headtubes with cups pressed in. It's worked fine with Ritchey headsets but some other brands with varying tolerance have issues.
> 
> 3.1) Curve fork blades are generally known for absorbing more bumps and being more comfortable. Does the Ritchey Pro straight blade know for general comfort or would its forte be more quick, responsive steering?
> This generally true, however the frame is designed to work with a 45mm rake fork. Veering away from that will absolutely affect the bikes handling, which some would say is not worth a few more degrees of compliance.
> 
> 3.2) Im planning on taking this bike on the Flanders and Roubaix cobbles in a couple months-would the curved WCS fork provide better shock absorbtion than the straight bladed PRO ( provided the 48 rake will work on my size 52 breakaway)?
> I would stick with a 45mm rake fork and do some other things to help with dulling the cobbles. Try full carbon handlebars and an extra layer of bar tape.
> 
> Hope this helps, and make sure to tell us all how your trip goes.


----------



## Lab Worker

Hi Dave

Are there any changes with the new paint-scheme BreakAway road frames? I have heard the downtube diameter has grown?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Lab Worker said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Are there any changes with the new paint-scheme BreakAway road frames? I have heard the downtube diameter has grown?


Correct. The only difference from the current model and older versions (other than paint scheme) is the downtube has gone from 31.8 to 34.9.


----------



## skimone

Hey Dave! Love the Ritchey Road Logic but I like to debadge my frames. Are the decals on the Road Logic under the clearcoat or can they be removed? Any information would be great!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

skimone said:


> Hey Dave! Love the Ritchey Road Logic but I like to debadge my frames. Are the decals on the Road Logic under the clearcoat or can they be removed? Any information would be great!


WHAT?! Are you kidding?


----------



## hamsik

skimone said:


> Hey Dave! Love the Ritchey Road Logic but I like to debadge my frames. Are the decals on the Road Logic under the clearcoat or can they be removed? Any information would be great!


Don't remove the decals because it may expire the warranty.


----------



## skimone

HAHA! It would probably be just the "Logic" on the top bar. I just like having the option (I am getting the frame regardless just wanted to know)


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

OK, that makes me feel a little better, however I believe they're all under a clear coat. So removal would be borderline getting it repainted. I'm still happy to hear you're planning on getting one. You'll love it.


----------



## hamsik

RD, could you tell me what is the correct fork rake for the Road Logic?
Thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

On the 55cm frame and up we use a 43mm rake fork. For 49-54cm frames we use a 45mm rake fork.


----------



## nenad

Hello RD,

where can I buy top cap spacer as seen in the attached image? It is a 25mm conical spacer for press fit headsets. I've searched all over to no avail.

Many thanks,

Nenad


----------



## PMC

Hi Dave,
How large of a tire can you run in the new WCS Carbon Cross V2 fork?
Looking to put one on a cross frame that I can run 45mm tires on and am hoping for enough clearance. The rake and crown measurements are identical to the stock fork so I've got my fingers crossed I can run a big fattie!
Thanks!!
Pete


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

nenad said:


> Hello RD,
> 
> where can I buy top cap spacer as seen in the attached image? It is a 25mm conical spacer for press fit headsets. I've searched all over to no avail.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Nenad
> 
> View attachment 292874



Unfortunately those are not made anymore.


----------



## Mr. Scary

I just bought a Ritchey WCS 4 Axis stem (carbon UD),supposed to be 100mm length and bought from a retailer locally. Stem measures to basically 106mm, is that within the allowable length tolerance? It's practically a 110mm stem. I also have a Wet Red WCS stem on my roadbike in claimed 100mm length and it measures to 101mm (more what I would expect). I'm a little ticked because the carbon stem feels long on the bike now (not what I was expecting). Is that a warranty item?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Mr. Scary said:


> I just bought a Ritchey WCS 4 Axis stem (carbon UD),supposed to be 100mm length and bought from a retailer locally. Stem measures to basically 106mm, is that within the allowable length tolerance? It's practically a 110mm stem. I also have a Wet Red WCS stem on my roadbike in claimed 100mm length and it measures to 101mm (more what I would expect). I'm a little ticked because the carbon stem feels long on the bike now (not what I was expecting). Is that a warranty item?


Yeah, it shouldn't be more than a few millimeters off. Bring it to your local bike shop and have them contact our warranty department.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

PMC said:


> Hi Dave,
> How large of a tire can you run in the new WCS Carbon Cross V2 fork?
> Looking to put one on a cross frame that I can run 45mm tires on and am hoping for enough clearance. The rake and crown measurements are identical to the stock fork so I've got my fingers crossed I can run a big fattie!
> Thanks!!
> Pete


They're designed for a 35 although I've heard most 40s will fit. No one here has tried it but I'd image you'd run into problems with a 45. If you decide to see if they fit anyway, let me know what you find.


----------



## cannonf600

Hello Dave I have a WCS 4 Axis stem in 100mm that is flat black and a 110mm in gloss black both are 1 1/4 to fit my Canyon Ultimate CF. I would like to order a 100mm gloss black but you only list flat on your US and European web sites.The Canyon web site also only lists a flat black.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Brody

*Swiss Cross Sizing Info*

I've been considering getting a Swiss Cross frameset this spring and slowly building it up for cross season. The question I have is regarding sizing, it seems hard to find much info on fit and heights online. I'm 6'2 with a 34' inseam, I typically ride a 58cm top tube bike, should I go 57cm or should I go 59cm. Now what if I was to go with the Road Logic, would I err to the larger frameset? Thanks for all your help


----------



## jroden

i just bought a swiss cross and had issues with running a 39 inner ring as it was hitting the chainstay w/ the bb shell measured at 67.4 mm, it was solved with a small spacer. Is the bike not designed for this size ring, it seems like a pretty standard inner ring for many riders.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

cannonf600 said:


> Hello Dave I have a WCS 4 Axis stem in 100mm that is flat black and a 110mm in gloss black both are 1 1/4 to fit my Canyon Ultimate CF. I would like to order a 100mm gloss black but you only list flat on your US and European web sites.The Canyon web site also only lists a flat black.Thanks for your help.



Hmmm, well I just represent, and know about, our US distribution and I'm at a loss on where you'd get a glossy version in 1 1/4". Canyon most likely had them specially made to spec on their bikes. Which means they might have extras on top of the flat black ones. I'd start by contacting them and asking.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Brody said:


> I've been considering getting a Swiss Cross frameset this spring and slowly building it up for cross season. The question I have is regarding sizing, it seems hard to find much info on fit and heights online. I'm 6'2 with a 34' inseam, I typically ride a 58cm top tube bike, should I go 57cm or should I go 59cm. Now what if I was to go with the Road Logic, would I err to the larger frameset? Thanks for all your help


I've gotten myself into enough trouble trying to give sizing advise online that I decided to leave that to the professionals. And you really are better off talking to someone who can see you, your bike, talk to you about what parts you'll be using, how you ride, etc., in person. You can go to our dealer locator to find a authorized Ritchey dealer near you.


----------



## Peter P.

jroden said:


> i just bought a swiss cross and had issues with running a 39 inner ring as it was hitting the chainstay w/ the bb shell measured at 67.4 mm, it was solved with a small spacer. Is the bike not designed for this size ring, it seems like a pretty standard inner ring for many riders.


Cyclocross frames are generally not designed for standard road chainring setups such as 39x53. They'll likely fit a 34 or 36T inner ring without modification, however.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

It depends on the cranks but yes, they're primarily designed with a 34-38T ring being on the inside. You trade off on tire clearance when you increase chainring clearance, and we wanted it to be able to handle pretty large tires. This is however the first I've heard of this. What cranks are you using?


----------



## stinkydub

Ritchey_Dave - what size are the 2 seat post / down tube binder bolts (seat post keeper bolts per assembly instructions) on a Breakaway Ti Cross? I need to order a hinge clamp from you guys - can i request those as part of the order? 

BTW, saw the new carbont BA at NAHBS and it looks like a fantastic travel bike!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

stinkydub said:


> Ritchey_Dave - what size are the 2 seat post / down tube binder bolts (seat post keeper bolts per assembly instructions) on a Breakaway Ti Cross? I need to order a hinge clamp from you guys - can i request those as part of the order?
> 
> BTW, saw the new carbont BA at NAHBS and it looks like a fantastic travel bike!


Sorry for the late reply. They use a pretty standard bolt. It's an M6 with a P1 thread pitch. Can't remember the exact length but it's either 10mm or 13mm. We unfortunately don't carry any extras but they shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## stinkydub

R_D - thanks a bunch! I can measure the length but needed the other info. I've stripped the head of the bolt by using rounded hex wrenches.


----------



## NorthPaulp

Hi Ritchey Dave;

My name is Paulo, I´m very interested in the (old) red Ritchey Swiss cross. The bike with such a thin frame, and the usage of red and white combinations are just classic and beautiful. Kan you please give me a list of the bike components in order to match the setup and the colors of SWISS CROSS displayed on the Ritchey website? 

Also can you advise me on the frame size? I´m a male with 1.76 meters. 

Thanks in advance Paulo.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

NorthPaulp said:


> Hi Ritchey Dave;
> 
> My name is Paulo, I´m very interested in the (old) red Ritchey Swiss cross. The bike with such a thin frame, and the usage of red and white combinations are just classic and beautiful. Kan you please give me a list of the bike components in order to match the setup and the colors of SWISS CROSS displayed on the Ritchey website?
> 
> Also can you advise me on the frame size? I´m a male with 1.76 meters.
> 
> Thanks in advance Paulo.


Hi Paulo,

Glad to hear you're interested in the Ritchey Swisscross. It's not only a beautiful bike, but a wonderful riding bike as well.

The Ritchey parts:
SwissCross frame (includes fork and headset)
WCS Curve wet white bars
WCS 4-Axis Wet White stem
Pro Logic cork tape red
WCS 1-Bolt Wet Red seatpost
WCS Streem white saddle 
WCS Carbon Apex Clincher wheelset
Pro Speedmax Cross tires 700x35
WCS Paradigm pedals

The Non-Ritchey parts:
SRAM Force group
TRP Euro-X cantilever brakes

At 1.76 meters a 53cm frame would be in your ballpark. However, this is always a somewhat difficult question to answer and I always recommend discussing frame sizing with someone who knows you, and can take all the proper measurements to fully determine what size would best serve you and your riding style. 

Hope all this helps and you decide to go with a new Ritchey SwissCross for your next bicycle.


----------



## NorthPaulp

*WCS Carbon Apex Clincher wheelset*



Ritchey_Dave said:


> Hi Paulo,
> 
> Glad to hear you're interested in the Ritchey Swisscross. It's not only a beautiful bike, but a wonderful riding bike as well.
> 
> The Ritchey parts:
> SwissCross frame (includes fork and headset)
> WCS Curve wet white bars
> WCS 4-Axis Wet White stem
> Pro Logic cork tape red
> WCS 1-Bolt Wet Red seatpost
> WCS Streem white saddle
> WCS Carbon Apex Clincher wheelset
> Pro Speedmax Cross tires 700x35
> WCS Paradigm pedals
> 
> The Non-Ritchey parts:
> SRAM Force group
> TRP Euro-X cantilever brakes
> 
> At 1.76 meters a 53cm frame would be in your ballpark. However, this is always a somewhat difficult question to answer and I always recommend discussing frame sizing with someone who knows you, and can take all the proper measurements to fully determine what size would best serve you and your riding style.
> 
> Hope all this helps and you decide to go with a new Ritchey SwissCross for your next bicycle.


Hi Ritchey Dave, thanks for your fast reply. I have have one more question, for WCS Carbon Apex Clincher wheelset, in this bike should I go for the 38mm set?

P.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

That's a matter of opinion. We don't currently make a 38mm rim, but there might be some older stock still available from some of our retailers. The one's pictured on our website are 46s.


----------



## LotharK

Delete


----------



## LotharK

*Ritchey P-29 - Color Codes*

Hi Dave, 

I really like my P-29, it’s an absolutely great bike. As I intend to paint a fork and/or a stem in Ritchey Red for the P-29 I would need to know the codes of the colors Ritchey is using for the P-29. Furthermore I have to do a smaller spot repair, so it would be great to match the right color.

I found out the following Dupont codes for the colors of older Ritchey frames, are they still used for the P-29 as well?

Red: RED 29198
White: WHT 55769
Blue: BLU 24160

Thank you very much in advance for your support!

Best regards, Lothar


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Glad to hear you're enjoying the bike. Not sure how well those paint codes will match because we don't use them anymore. However, the new frame paint jobs were made to match the old as closely as possible. The paint codes we use now are:

White YS-701
Blue PMS 541
Red PMS 485

Sounds like it will look pretty cool. Post some pics when it's done if you can.



LotharK said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I really like my P-29, it’s an absolutely great bike. As I intend to paint a fork and/or a stem in Ritchey Red for the P-29 I would need to know the codes of the colors Ritchey is using for the P-29. Furthermore I have to do a smaller spot repair, so it would be great to match the right color.
> 
> I found out the following Dupont codes for the colors of older Ritchey frames, are they still used for the P-29 as well?
> 
> Red: RED 29198
> White: WHT 55769
> Blue: BLU 24160
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your support!
> 
> Best regards, Lothar


----------



## skinewmexico

So those new codes are DuPont codes?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

They're Taiwan paint codes. I believe most custom painters can translate it.


----------



## kjohannes

I'm hoping to track down the right rebuild parts for some WCS road wheels I picked up. can you help decipher a serial number: T-0349203
If I can get the year of manufacture I should be set for everything I need. Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

kjohannes said:


> I'm hoping to track down the right rebuild parts for some WCS road wheels I picked up. can you help decipher a serial number: T-0349203
> If I can get the year of manufacture I should be set for everything I need. Thanks!


Unfortunately I'm unable to determine what year it was manufactured from that number. Here's the best way to determine what hub you have and what parts you need to rebuild it. HUB ID SHEET


----------



## MadMaxel

Hi Dave.

I have a small problem, and maybe you can help me out.
I live in Europe (Germany) and would need some spare parts for my blue/white steel Breakaway, a travel case (it's pretty worn out), the clamp to fix the frame together and the quick disconnectors for breaks and shifting.

I was looking for quite some time, but I can't find a shop (on- and offline) that sells it within Europe. Is there any distributor in Europe? Or could I order it from you directly and have it shipped in one package? (Could only find single items in different shops, which would end up in shipping costds higher than a whole frame :blush2:

Would be great if you have any advice.

Thanks a lot.

Max


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

MadMaxel said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> I have a small problem, and maybe you can help me out.
> I live in Europe (Germany) and would need some spare parts for my blue/white steel Breakaway, a travel case (it's pretty worn out), the clamp to fix the frame together and the quick disconnectors for breaks and shifting.
> 
> I was looking for quite some time, but I can't find a shop (on- and offline) that sells it within Europe. Is there any distributor in Europe? Or could I order it from you directly and have it shipped in one package? (Could only find single items in different shops, which would end up in shipping costds higher than a whole frame :blush2:
> 
> Would be great if you have any advice.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Max


There are a handful of online retailers over here that will ship international that I know carry these parts. Off the top of my head, in no particular order: Excel Sports, Bikewagon, and Bicycle Doctor USA.


----------



## MadMaxel

Than you.
So I'll try to contact them. A European shop is not on your list by any chance?

On another topic, the Headset that is mounted on a steel break away is a Ritchey Pro Logic EC34/28,6 - EC34/30, isn't it?

Cheers Max


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

MadMaxel said:


> Than you.
> So I'll try to contact them. A European shop is not on your list by any chance?
> 
> On another topic, the Headset that is mounted on a steel break away is a Ritchey Pro Logic EC34/28,6 - EC34/30, isn't it?
> 
> Cheers Max


I only deal with the US and Canada, so that's the extent of my knowledge. You can check the Dealer Locator on our website to see if any of your local retails has the parts. We don't sell our Breakaway bikes in Europe so it's less likely you'll find someone who supports them with these smaller parts, but it's not impossible.

And yes, those are the correct SHIS measurements for the Pro Breakaway Road headset.


----------



## kykr13

Dave, I have a couple of rides in on my Logic and very impressed. Question though, I'm using Campy skeleton brake calipers (Athena in particular) and they don't allow much tire clearance. By trying a few different tires on different rims, I only found one combination in a 25 that worked - and just barely. My intention was to use 25's on this bike.

I'm curious, what brake caliper was used to determine that some 28's would fit? I might need to pick up a set of them.

Thanks!


----------



## MadMaxel

Ritchey_Dave said:


> I only deal with the US and Canada, so that's the extent of my knowledge. You can check the Dealer Locator on our website to see if any of your local retails has the parts. We don't sell our Breakaway bikes in Europe so it's less likely you'll find someone who supports them with these smaller parts, but it's not impossible.
> 
> And yes, those are the correct SHIS measurements for the Pro Breakaway Road headset.


Thanks again Dave.
It's unfortunate that you don't sell it in Europe. It's a great bike!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

kykr13 said:


> Dave, I have a couple of rides in on my Logic and very impressed. Question though, I'm using Campy skeleton brake calipers (Athena in particular) and they don't allow much tire clearance. By trying a few different tires on different rims, I only found one combination in a 25 that worked - and just barely. My intention was to use 25's on this bike.
> 
> I'm curious, what brake caliper was used to determine that some 28's would fit? I might need to pick up a set of them.
> 
> Thanks!


We love Campagnolo. 

However on the design of the Campy Skeleton brakes, if you look closely, the forward brake arm extends lower than the brake pivot and this is where the clearance gets tight. This is not the case for Shimano, SRAM, TRP or practically any other caliper road brake. 

Our fork design places the brake pivot hole in a widely-accepted industry standard position which affords proper brake pad position and plenty of clearance for 25c and 28c tires, but the Campagnolo brakes do seem to hang a bit lower. 

That said our Marketing Director rides Record Skeleton brakes with 25c tires with no problems.


----------



## vertr

Ritchey_Dave, 

Not sure if you an tell me, but will the Break-away steel road frame be seeing updates for '15, or should I buy one now? Seems like it could use some updates from the Road Logic?

Thanks,

es


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

vertr said:


> Ritchey_Dave,
> 
> Not sure if you an tell me, but will the Break-away steel road frame be seeing updates for '15, or should I buy one now? Seems like it could use some updates from the Road Logic?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> es


There's talk of some _small _updates, but I don't see it coming to market anytime soon. Not likely before 2016. And while they'll be nice, I don't feel like it would be worth waiting a year and a half to two years for.


----------



## soulfly_nyc

*question on breakaway road bike*

Would the breakaway road frame hold up to a daily disassembly/reassembly?

If so, is there any video that shows how long it takes to disassemble?

I have a particular circumstance where i commute in to work one-way (50 miles) and need to take the train home at night. The train doesn't allow anything but "folding bikes" for my ride home. So, ease and speed of disassembly/assembly is crucial.

I've looked at S&S coupler equipped bikes and it looks like one can disassemble such a bike in about 90 seconds. Would the Ritchey breakaway take significantly longer? Would it wear out with such a daily practice?

Thanks!


----------



## burgrat

soulfly_nyc said:


> Would the breakaway road frame hold up to a daily disassembly/reassembly?
> 
> If so, is there any video that shows how long it takes to disassemble?
> 
> I have a particular circumstance where i commute in to work one-way (50 miles) and need to take the train home at night. The train doesn't allow anything but "folding bikes" for my ride home. So, ease and speed of disassembly/assembly is crucial.
> 
> *I've looked at S&S coupler equipped bikes and it looks like one can disassemble such a bike in about 90 seconds. *Would the Ritchey breakaway take significantly longer? Would it wear out with such a daily practice?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you talking about packing it in a travel case? Obviously that would take much longer, but if you only need to "break" it in half, you literally need a 4mm (for the coupler on the down tube) and a 5mm Allen key (for the seat post). Undo those, unscrew 3 cable connectors by hand, and your bike is now in half. That would probably take less than 90 seconds and you don't need a large wrench like you do with S&S couplers.

There should be no significant wear from doing this daily. The frame coupler is like $15 to replace. It really is a brilliant system.

You could throw the seat/seatpost in a backpack. Would the train allow you to take 2 halves of a full-size bike on without packing it in a case? There's a video on YouTube of a guy (Oleg, whose posted on here) that can breakdown and pack in 15 minutes or less. It takes me a lot longer, but I'm packing it for air travel.

Search YouTube for videos, there are quite a few.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Thanks burgrat! Couldn't have said it better myself. We should start calling you Ritchey_burgrat.


----------



## flatlander_48

One point that has not been discussed, and this applies to both the BreakAway and bikes with the S&S BTC parts. That is, what happens to the chain? It's great that you can separate either bike into 2 parts, but if the chain is exposed, whatever it touches will have a dirt and grease stain.

This is why originally I used a Wippenmann Connex chain instead of a Campagnolo one when I had 10sp Centaur. With my current 11sp Chorus I'm using a Chorus chain with the KMC Missing Link as Wippermann doesn't have an 11sp chain. When I pack my bike, the chain is taken apart and placed in a plastic bag.

I think the only way this is going to play out in a reasonable fashion is to disassemble the bike before you get on the train. Trying to do it on the train with other people coming and going is ripe for creating hard feelings.


----------



## burgrat

I have one of these. Takes seconds to put on, cost $16 on Amazon, and works with or without the rear wheel on. It should work well if he's taking the bike on the train. Just how much disassembly is he going to be doing?!


----------



## flatlander_48

That should work. It's just that leaving the chain exposed would be asking for trouble. All you need is for one passenger to get dirty and it goes downhill after that...


----------



## yashashana

Dear Dave, I was wondering if you could look through the archives and determine the paint code for a 1998 Ritchey road logic in cobalt blue? 

I am hoping to do some retouch work on my bike as it has a lot of chips in the paint.

thanks!









Yash.


----------



## markg

What is this "new coupler" I am hearing about being used on the 2014 Ti Breakaways? How is it different from the older one, or what is used on the steel models?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

yashashana said:


> Dear Dave, I was wondering if you could look through the archives and determine the paint code for a 1998 Ritchey road logic in cobalt blue?
> 
> I am hoping to do some retouch work on my bike as it has a lot of chips in the paint.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yash.


That's a beauty, I can see why you'd want to touch it up. Call Rick at D&D (510) 278-2976. He probably was the one who painted it. 

If he doesn't know, I can't help you. Model paint is great for tough ups. Hobby shops typically have tons of colors to choose from and you're likely to find one pretty close.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

markg said:


> What is this "new coupler" I am hearing about being used on the 2014 Ti Breakaways? How is it different from the older one, or what is used on the steel models?


We haven't changed anything on the 2014 Ti Breakaways from 2013. At one point we added a male/female junction on the down tube for the ti frames. It's been this way for a few years now though. The steel frames don't have this.


----------



## markg

Ah ok. I misread the email from a well know retailer then touting the new coupler design. And I found a picture of the Ti coupler in a BikeRadar review. I want to pick up a Breakaway Cross, but having trouble deciding whether to get the Steel or Ti. The Ti coupler design looks tempting for this 6'3" 220+ lb rider. 
View attachment 298342


----------



## flatlander_48

Remember that titanium has about half of the stiffness of steel...


----------



## SleeveleSS

I've been looking for a non-tapered full carbon disc fork for my cross bike. Apparently Ritchey is the only company that sees a market in the plethora of existing 1 & 1/8" headtube frames. Any idea when I'll actually be able to get my hands on this Dave? Taking trades on spare kidneys?


----------



## FuelForThought

*Spare buckle for Breakaway case?*

@Dave where can I find a pare buckle for the case? It says "Tifco NS50T" on it but I could not locate any spare part on the interwebs


----------



## markg

flatlander_48 said:


> Remember that titanium has about half of the stiffness of steel...


 putting on my engineering hat...ONLY when comparing tubes of the same outer and inner diameter. But that would make sense as to why they are overlapping the tubes beyond the flange


----------



## Mr. Scary

Dave,

I've bought four Ritchey Comp water bottle cages out of the UK (why aren't Ritchey cages offered in the US, I have all Ritchey product on my bikes and wanted cages to match?). Three of the four cages have cracked along the axis of the bolt holes. Is this a consistent issue?


----------



## flatlander_48

markg said:


> putting on my engineering hat...ONLY when comparing tubes of the same outer and inner diameter.


This is why you upsize the tube section and/or the wall in order to get similar stiffness as a steel frame. However, I was speaking about the basic material properties as it relates to Modulus of Elasticity. Titanium alloys are around 16x10**6 psi compared to about 30x10**6 for steel alloys.



markg said:


> But that would make sense as to why they are overlapping the tubes beyond the flange


Yes, the earlier design for the titanium bikes looked essentially like the steel bikes. I've never had the sense that I'm riding a 2-piece frame on my steel BreakAway, but I've never ridden the titanium one. The new design comes close to doubling the Moment of Inertia of the section at the joint which would halve the deflection. One assumes that some riders were sensing frame flex or maybe it could even become a potential point of failure.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

SleeveleSS said:


> I've been looking for a non-tapered full carbon disc fork for my cross bike. Apparently Ritchey is the only company that sees a market in the plethora of existing 1 & 1/8" headtube frames. Any idea when I'll actually be able to get my hands on this Dave? Taking trades on spare kidneys?


Sit tight. We were supposed to get some any day now, but there's been a minor delay. They should be available within a few months.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

FuelForThought said:


> @Dave where can I find a pare buckle for the case? It says "Tifco NS50T" on it but I could not locate any spare part on the interwebs


Are you talking about the straps? We unfortunately don't sell those separately. Although there's nothing particularly unique about them. Any long enough webbing strap with a buckle at the end will work.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Mr. Scary said:


> Dave,
> 
> I've bought four Ritchey Comp water bottle cages out of the UK (why aren't Ritchey cages offered in the US, I have all Ritchey product on my bikes and wanted cages to match?). Three of the four cages have cracked along the axis of the bolt holes. Is this a consistent issue?


We just didn't feel they were something we wanted for the US market. Therefore I'm unfortunately unable to help you warranty wise here in the US. I'd contact the retailer you bought them from. They would be able to work with our European warranty department and help you out.


----------



## yashashana

Ritchey_Dave said:


> That's a beauty, I can see why you'd want to touch it up. Call Rick at D&D (510) 278-2976. He probably was the one who painted it.
> 
> If he doesn't know, I can't help you. Model paint is great for tough ups. Hobby shops typically have tons of colors to choose from and you're likely to find one pretty close.


Thank you Dave, I just had the frameset shipped to Beijing, so I will begin the restoration work as soon as my bike workshop is completed. In the meantime, here is the before picture. Still trying to source some downtube and toptube decals as the one on the frame are old and cracked. The serial number Is RT 064.


----------



## Seneb

Ritchey_Dave,

Do you know the largest tire I would be able to fit into a Ritchey Pro Carbon Cross Fork? I know it is a discontinued model, but can't find much info on it. I'm looking for an actual size, not what would be recommended. =) Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Seneb said:


> Ritchey_Dave,
> 
> Do you know the largest tire I would be able to fit into a Ritchey Pro Carbon Cross Fork? I know it is a discontinued model, but can't find much info on it. I'm looking for an actual size, not what would be recommended. =) Thanks!


I think at 45mm you'll be cutting it _really _close.


----------



## headloss

Dave,

Are the traditional Swiss Cross and the soon to be released disc identical other than brake mounts? Do you have data on stand-over height?


----------



## Seneb

Ritchey_Dave said:


> I think at 45mm you'll be cutting it _really _close.


Thanks for the info! I'm running Vee XCX 40c tires, so that fork should work fine. Cheers.


----------



## flatlander_48

R_Dave:

There was a carbon BreakAway shown at the last North American Hand Built show, but I've heard nothing about it since. What's going on and when will it show up?


----------



## tka

Quality has an 8/29/14 ETA of them being in stock.


----------



## Mr. Scary

*2015 Ritchey P650b in baby blue shown at Eurobike*

Ritchey Dave,

When can that bad boy with the new paint and tapered steerer be ordered in the US?


----------



## SauronHimself

Dave,

I have a Ritchey Foil Aero Pro carbon seatpost for my Scott Foil 15. The bolt which secures the post into the frame got stripped accidentally, and I need a new one. Neither the LBS nor any of the local hardware stores have a suitable replacement. I need to order a new one by itself. It uses a 5mm hex wrench and has a length of 23 mm or 7/8" (not including the bolt head). The bolt head is circular and has an outer diameter of 3/8". I don't know the exact thread count, but it appears to be 20-24 per inch.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

headloss said:


> Dave,
> 
> Are the traditional Swiss Cross and the soon to be released disc identical other than brake mounts? Do you have data on stand-over height?


The geometry of the two frames are the same. Stand-over can vary depending on few factors so we don't list it. Is there a particular size frame you're curious about? I can probably get a you ball park stand-over.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

There was a small delay and the Carbon Breakaway framesets are now scheduled to arrive in December, just in time for you guys to put one on your Christmas list  



flatlander_48 said:


> R_Dave:
> 
> There was a carbon BreakAway shown at the last North American Hand Built show, but I've heard nothing about it since. What's going on and when will it show up?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Mr. Scary said:


> Ritchey Dave,
> 
> When can that bad boy with the new paint and tapered steerer be ordered in the US?


We're hoping to have these available to retailers early 2015.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

SauronHimself said:


> Dave,
> 
> I have a Ritchey Foil Aero Pro carbon seatpost for my Scott Foil 15. The bolt which secures the post into the frame got stripped accidentally, and I need a new one. Neither the LBS nor any of the local hardware stores have a suitable replacement. I need to order a new one by itself. It uses a 5mm hex wrench and has a length of 23 mm or 7/8" (not including the bolt head). The bolt head is circular and has an outer diameter of 3/8". I don't know the exact thread count, but it appears to be 20-24 per inch.


I believe that's a bolt you'd have to contact Scott for. We make the post and the hardware that holds your saddle to the post, but the bolt that clamps the post to your frame is unfortunately not us.


----------



## headloss

Ritchey_Dave said:


> The geometry of the two frames are the same. Stand-over can vary depending on few factors so we don't list it. Is there a particular size frame you're curious about? I can probably get a you ball park stand-over.


Looking at the 55cm running a 700 x 32-35mm tire. If stand over is greater than 80cm I would need to size down. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

headloss said:


> Looking at the 55cm running a 700 x 32-35mm tire. If stand over is greater than 80cm I would need to size down. Thanks in advance!


We have 55cm with 35mm tires on it, stand-over right above the BB is exactly 80cm.


----------



## wgscott

I just bought a pair of Pro Paradigm Clipless pedals to replace my Shimano XTs. The aesthetics and build quality appear superb. Unfortunately, I can't seem to be able to use them. Although both nominally have 4° of float, with the Ritchey cleats and pedals, it feels like I am ice-skating. Worse, I get quite a bit of roll (pronation), unlike the other pedals. Finally, disengagement seems to require two separate movements rather than one smooth movement. I am finding these three things, combined with recovering from a 20 month old ankle break, give me severe pain when I try to ride them. 

Is there anything I can do or try, or am I just out $120?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

wgscott said:


> I just bought a pair of Pro Paradigm Clipless pedals to replace my Shimano XTs. The aesthetics and build quality appear superb. Unfortunately, I can't seem to be able to use them. Although both nominally have 4° of float, with the Ritchey cleats and pedals, it feels like I am ice-skating. Worse, I get quite a bit of roll (pronation), unlike the other pedals. Finally, disengagement seems to require two separate movements rather than one smooth movement. I am finding these three things, combined with recovering from a 20 month old ankle break, give me severe pain when I try to ride them.
> 
> Is there anything I can do or try, or am I just out $120?


Stupid question first: how old are the cleats you're using?


----------



## wgscott

The Shimano ones (and the shoes) are about 1.5 months old. The Ritchey ones (and the pedals) are brand new; less than 2 miles on them. I've tried with both sets of cleats. The Ritchey ones that came with the pedals work a bit better overall, but don't seem to make a huge difference. I'm just hoping you are going to tell me it is idiot-user error.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

wgscott said:


> The Shimano ones (and the shoes) are about 1.5 months old. The Ritchey ones (and the pedals) are brand new; less than 2 miles on them. I've tried with both sets of cleats. The Ritchey ones that came with the pedals work a bit better overall, but don't seem to make a huge difference. I'm just hoping you are going to tell me it is idiot-user error.


Bring them back to the shop you bought them from and have them contact our warranty department. We can probably swap them out with a new set and see if there's any improvement.


----------



## wgscott

Thanks very much. I appreciate it.


----------



## flatlander_48

tka said:


> Quality has an 8/29/14 ETA of them being in stock.


Odd; still no mention on the Ritchey site...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

flatlander_48 said:


> Odd; still no mention on the Ritchey site...


QBP does not have them yet, they have been delayed. Our website should have them listed in a day or so.


----------



## flatlander_48

Dave: Are you guys planning on doing the Philadelphia show next month?


----------



## seemana

Dave...I've got a SwissCross headed my way as we speak. Sourcing all of the little bits I need and have what may be a stupid question, but here it is. 

I'm wondering what exactly the little "noodle" is that goes through the guide for the rear brake cable? Basically, if I go into my LBS, what am I asking for?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

flatlander_48 said:


> Dave: Are you guys planning on doing the Philadelphia show next month?



Unfortunately not. We typically just stick to Interbike, North American Handmade Bike Show, and sometimes Sea Otter.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

seemana said:


> Dave...I've got a SwissCross headed my way as we speak. Sourcing all of the little bits I need and have what may be a stupid question, but here it is.
> 
> I'm wondering what exactly the little "noodle" is that goes through the guide for the rear brake cable? Basically, if I go into my LBS, what am I asking for?


There are no stupid questions! That's just a cable liner, it's not crucial but it protects the inside of the cable guide a little better. It sometimes comes with cable sets, and bike shops will most likely have some on hand.


----------



## seemana

Ritchey_Dave said:


> There are no stupid questions! That's just a cable liner, it's not crucial but it protects the inside of the cable guide a little better. It sometimes comes with cable sets, and bike shops will most likely have some on hand.


Good deal....thanks Dave!


----------



## deviousalex

Hi Ritchey Dave,
I have a Zeta II front wheel. I had an extremely hard time mounting a Conti GP4000s tire on it. I broke multiple tire levers doing it. When I finally got the tire on I realized that I had actually ripped the kevlar bead on the tire and it will no longer sit on the rim. Is this a known issue with this rim? I also noticed that there is a rim strip factory installed even though it's a fully sealed rim bed. Could this be causing any problems? Should the rim strip be there?


----------



## twiggy

Hey Dave!

I've got an old Breakaway Road that I'm considering having repainted. Is there anywhere where I can order official Ritchey replacement decals??

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## seek7

Would it be possible to get the standover heights for the 53 and 55 cm Richy Road logic frames with whatever wheels you have on them (please include tire size). It might help me figure out my size, and would help me understand fitting better. I asked ritchey customer service last week, but I haven't heard from yet.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

seek7 said:


> Would it be possible to get the standover heights for the 53 and 55 cm Richy Road logic frames with whatever wheels you have on them (please include tire size). It might help me figure out my size, and would help me understand fitting better. I asked ritchey customer service last week, but I haven't heard from yet.


Keep in mind the top tube is slightly sloping so my numbers might vary from someone else's depending on where we're measuring. I measured a couple of our demo bikes, equipped with 23c tires. I measured straight up from the ground, through the middle of the bottom bracket, and got 76cm for the 53 and 78cm for the 55. Hope this helps!


----------



## tka

Hi Dave,

Can you answer a compatibility question for me? My friend has several C260 stems at his shop, and I've been thinking about using Streem II bars when I build up the Road Logic. Will a C260 stem work with Streem II bars? He didn't think they would since you need the slip the C260 on either side of the center bulge and with the aero shape on the Streem II tops the center bulge looks like it is the narrow section. 

Thanks!


----------



## seek7

Thanks, it helped solidify my decision and now I'm just waiting on the last few parts to finish the build. For those who thought the color was boring, it looks livelier in person. Thanks. 



Ritchey_Dave said:


> Keep in mind the top tube is slightly sloping so my numbers might vary from someone else's depending on where we're measuring. I measured a couple of our demo bikes, equipped with 23c tires. I measured straight up from the ground, through the middle of the bottom bracket, and got 76cm for the 53 and 78cm for the 55. Hope this helps!


----------



## farva

Hey Dave

How about a breakaway road frame in the smaller sizes that uses 650 wheels so it all could fit in a airline checked legit 62" L+W+H case? I work for an airline & have to frequently beg them not to charge me for my 3" too big breakaway case. I realize it would look goofy on larger sizes but I ride a 53 so a tad smaller wheels are no biggie for me.


----------



## seemana

Here's a different type of question for you Dave....

When are we going to see some more t-shirts?! The wife is making me clean out old shirts that stand up on their own and replace them. I want one of these!


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Ritchey Dave,

Do you know of any plans to make the Neo Classic road bar in carbon? Or will it remain an aluminum bar only?

Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

tka said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Can you answer a compatibility question for me? My friend has several C260 stems at his shop, and I've been thinking about using Streem II bars when I build up the Road Logic. Will a C260 stem work with Streem II bars? He didn't think they would since you need the slip the C260 on either side of the center bulge and with the aero shape on the Streem II tops the center bulge looks like it is the narrow section.
> 
> Thanks!


It will work. Join the stem to the bars before installing them to your bike. You'll need to slide the stem onto the bars from the front, where the center bulge of the bars tapers, then flip it to the back.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

seemana said:


> Here's a different type of question for you Dave....
> 
> When are we going to see some more t-shirts?! The wife is making me clean out old shirts that stand up on their own and replace them. I want one of these!


We're working on getting some new stuff. We've teamed up with Cadence on a t-shirt, hoodie, and cycling cap and kit. Check it out.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bdaghisallo1 said:


> Ritchey Dave,
> 
> Do you know of any plans to make the Neo Classic road bar in carbon? Or will it remain an aluminum bar only?
> 
> Thanks,
> Geoff


It's likely but I haven't heard for sure yet. They're fairly new with us and we usually like to see a good history of sales before we add to a model. That history is good but short at the moment.


----------



## flatlander_48

Ritchey_Dave said:


> QBP does not have them yet, they have been delayed. Our website should have them listed in a day or so.


Sometime in the last few days the website now has a page for the carbon BreakAway!!

By the way, I have only seen it in red and dark grey (black?). Is it a good assumption that there is only one paint scheme?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

flatlander_48 said:


> Sometime in the last few days the website now has a page for the carbon BreakAway!!
> 
> By the way, I have only seen it in red and dark grey (black?). Is it a good assumption that there is only one paint scheme?


The finish is a matte finish over a unidirectional carbon weave, which appears primarily as matte black. This is the only finish we have for this frame at the moment.


----------



## flatlander_48

Interesting. In the photos I've seen, it does appear that there is no gloss to the finish, but none have been close enough to show the carbon weave...


----------



## cycleboyco

Dave,

Any idea when the carbon Streem II will be available?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

cycleboyco said:


> Dave,
> 
> Any idea when the carbon Streem II will be available?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


We should be getting our first shipment of these in a few weeks. You can preorder them through any authorized Ritchey dealer.


----------



## mfdemicco

I know this is a road bike forum, but why doesn't Ritchey make a full suspension mountain bike/frame? Does Tom not like full suspension?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mfdemicco said:


> I know this is a road bike forum, but why doesn't Ritchey make a full suspension mountain bike/frame? Does Tom not like full suspension?


It's not that he doesn't like it, he just _loves _rigid steel frames.


----------



## Aakoo

Hi Dave, 
I have a few questions about the Swiss Cross Disc. I'm thinking about a steel cross build with Shimano Ultegra Di2 w/ hydraulic brakes, and the Swiss Cross is definitely an option. 
- Is there any chance of internal Di2 wiring/battery, or just external?
- What is the weight of the frame, and the fork?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Aakoo said:


> Hi Dave,
> I have a few questions about the Swiss Cross Disc. I'm thinking about a steel cross build with Shimano Ultegra Di2 w/ hydraulic brakes, and the Swiss Cross is definitely an option.
> - Is there any chance of internal Di2 wiring/battery, or just external?
> - What is the weight of the frame, and the fork?


I'm thrilled you're considering the SwissCross for this build. Sounds like that will be pretty sweet. We currently don't have any plans for internal wiring for those frames, so you'd be setting it up externally. Depending on the size the frame, with fork, they weigh roughly 2,350g.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Ritchey Dave,

What is the new "blatte" finish I see associated with stems now, notably the C220? How does it differ from the BB black finish we've previously seen?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bdaghisallo1 said:


> Ritchey Dave,
> 
> What is the new "blatte" finish I see associated with stems now, notably the C220? How does it differ from the BB black finish we've previously seen?


Good question. Blatte is our new finish featured on most of our 2015 line of components. It replaces in large part BB (ball burnish) Black. They're both a matte black and look fine when mixed with together. They differ in that Blatte has a much smoother texture than BB Black, giving it a slightly more refined look a small reduction in wind reduction. It's a subtle change, but we liked it enough and felt it contributed in making the quality of Ritchey components just that much higher.


----------



## bdaghisallo1

Thanks Dave.


----------



## catchi

Hi Dave.

I'm shaving some weight from my Cannondale Six (fork weight: 740 gr). I can buy a brand new Ritchey wcs UD Carbon fork 2012 edition. Is there a difference between the 2012 and 2015 forks?

And....can you determin the production year? 1.1/8/45mm rake, weight: around 296 gr, made in Taiwan. Box says copyright 2008 Ritchey. Serial/barcode: PRD 12668/10151.


----------



## dzink

*WCS Carbon Cross Fork Disc*

Hey Dave,

With the integrated crown race on the WCS CC fork, is there a preferred way to set that up in a 44mm head tube? Does Ritchey have a headset that will work for that?


----------



## Velohome

Dear Dave, sorry for my bad english... not native english speaking ;-)
I wonder if you can help me out with an information regarding the frame. We are a german cycling related podcast (Velohome | Der Podcast rund ums Fahrrad, unserem liebsten Sportgerät und schönstem Hobby.) and are thinking about making a long term test about this steel frame. Can you help me out with contact details from a german/european sales representative to get in touch regarding this request? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

catchi said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> I'm shaving some weight from my Cannondale Six (fork weight: 740 gr). I can buy a brand new Ritchey wcs UD Carbon fork 2012 edition. Is there a difference between the 2012 and 2015 forks?
> 
> And....can you determin the production year? 1.1/8/45mm rake, weight: around 296 gr, made in Taiwan. Box says copyright 2008 Ritchey. Serial/barcode: PRD 12668/10151.


The 2012 and 2015 forks are the same. There's no way to determine the production year. Sorry for the late response.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

dzink said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> With the integrated crown race on the WCS CC fork, is there a preferred way to set that up in a 44mm head tube? Does Ritchey have a headset that will work for that?


Just make sure your using a headset with a 45 degree bottom bearing. It's pretty standard so you shouldn't have any problems locating one. Pretty much all our 1 1/8" sealed bearing headsets will work with it.


----------



## Jewisskid

Hi Dave,
Just wondering who I can buy a Ritchey frame from in Canada (Southern Ontario to be exact)
Is it any shop with a* Live To Play Sports *account or does it have to be specific shop? 
There are no local shops popping up on the Ritchey Dealer locator in Ontario. Could be me though 
Would you be able to send a list of shops in the Toronto and surrounding area?
Thanks!


----------



## JohnJ80

ritchey_dave -

I have a question on the seat posts.

I'm looking at purchasing either the Superlogic Carbon Link Flexlogic or the Superlogic Carbon 1-bolt seat post with the idea of replacing a Fizik Cyrano Aluminum post. I really, really like the adjustment method of the Fizik post.

This is for a new build of a bike with a custom stainless frame. I'm wondering about the relative compliance between the Flexlogic, the Superlogic 1 bolt and the Alloy post. 

For convenience, I think I'd prefer the 1 bolt design. The clamp looks substantial and should hold well. I'm not a light rider but about 200lb or so. Can you provide any guidance to help me make this decision? Are these posts applicable for my use and for the bike I'm building?

J.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

JohnJ80 said:


> ritchey_dave -
> 
> I have a question on the seat posts.
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing either the Superlogic Carbon Link Flexlogic or the Superlogic Carbon 1-bolt seat post with the idea of replacing a Fizik Cyrano Aluminum post. I really, really like the adjustment method of the Fizik post.
> 
> This is for a new build of a bike with a custom stainless frame. I'm wondering about the relative compliance between the Flexlogic, the Superlogic 1 bolt and the Alloy post.
> 
> For convenience, I think I'd prefer the 1 bolt design. The clamp looks substantial and should hold well. I'm not a light rider but about 200lb or so. Can you provide any guidance to help me make this decision? Are these posts applicable for my use and for the bike I'm building?
> 
> J.


If compliance is the name of your game, you'll want to go with the Link. It uses our new Flexlogic carbon layup which allows the seatpost to flex in the right ways to absorb road chatter. The 1 Bolt is all about weight savings and easy adjustability. None of our products have weight limitations, so ride with confidence.


----------



## robt57

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Sit tight. We were supposed to get some any day now, but there's been a minor delay. They should be available within a few months.



These disk only new WCS forks out yet? What is the best tire clearance, biggest size tire I mean.?


Thanks


----------



## JeffWarner

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Blatte is our new finish featured on most of our 2015 line of components. It replaces in large part BB (ball burnish) Black. They're both a matte black and look fine when mixed with together. They differ in that Blatte has a much smoother texture than BB Black, giving it a slightly more refined look a small reduction in wind reduction.


Is the 'blatte' a coating or just aluminum that has omitted the ball burnish step? I have a habit of corroding through handlebars and curious to know if blatte offers additional protection over anodizing.

Thanks


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

robt57 said:


> These disk only new WCS forks out yet? What is the best tire clearance, biggest size tire I mean.?
> 
> Thanks


Largest I've seen is a 40c tire on there but there was a ton of clearance left, so likely more but we haven't explored it.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

JeffWarner said:


> Is the 'blatte' a coating or just aluminum that has omitted the ball burnish step? I have a habit of corroding through handlebars and curious to know if blatte offers additional protection over anodizing.
> 
> Thanks


Blatte is a coating. Not sure if it's any more protective as we haven't tested it in those circumstances to see. That being said, it's been over a year since we introduced the finish and I haven't yet seen any come back from sweat corrosion. It definitely wouldn't be any _less _resistant.


----------



## tomasz

Hi Dave,

I'm about to buy ritchey logic road frame 2.0 from 2015 and I have couple of questions

- Does the frameset come with already installed headset cups? If I'm not mistaken they are press-fit right?
- is the bottom bracket shell faced and ready to be used or some maintenance must be performed?
- any issues with campagnolo groupsets in this frame? I plan to install Athena 11s with compact crank
- was the issue with frame cable guides solved finally? I'm about to buy this frame from 2015
Ritchey Road Logic Saga, read before purchase!!!! 

Thanks for help
Tomasz


----------



## tka

tomasz said:


> - Does the frameset come with already installed headset cups? If I'm not mistaken they are press-fit right?


The bearing are drop in, no cups need to be pressed in. I have found these take a good amount of stem pressure to keep tight otherwise I get a shimmy over 30 mph. It doesn't help that I cut the steerer about 1mm too long and the cap bottoms out.


tomasz said:


> - is the bottom bracket shell faced and ready to be used or some maintenance must be performed


On mine the BB threads needed to be chased, but we didn’t face the shell. We checked it and it was a nice and straight so we left it alone.


tomasz said:


> - any issues with campagnolo groupsets in this frame? I plan to install Athena 11s with compact crank


On mine with a 2014 Record 53-39 the 39 is _very close_ to the chainstay, _much_ tighter than I would like, but in 600+ miles it hasn’t touched. I would expect the clearance would be much better with a compact. The rest of the build is 2015 Chorus and the only other thing of note is the rear brake pads had to be dropped as far down as they would go and they barely got on the brake surface of my HED Belgium+ rims.


tomasz said:


> - was the issue with frame cable guides solved finally? I'm about to buy this frame from 2015
> Ritchey Road Logic Saga, read before purchase!!!!


My frame was purchased in late 2014. I had no issues with short cable guides. My only complaint is I would have liked the upper shift cable guides near the headtube to be fittings for adjusters rather than plain cable guides. I have inline adjusters and they don’t work quite as well as frame mounted adjusters. But that is a delighter and not a dissatisfier.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Hi Tomasz,
Glad to hear you're planning on purchasing a Road Logic. 

-it comes with a headset that is not installed. The head tube has integrated cups, so it's fairly easy to install if you know what you're doing.
-Bottom bracket shell and the head tube have been faced.
-Campy goes fantastically well with our frames.
-Cable guide issue has been solved.

Let me know if you have any other questions. Hope you decide to get one, they'll change the way you think about steel frames.


----------



## tomasz

@Dave, @tka,

Million thanks for your answers & help
Frameset from 2015 has been just ordered 

Cannot wait to build & ride it over the Swiss Alps

P.S. I already know the "steel love". This is my current bike:
https://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae20/tomaszgomolka/CoticX/13_1.jpg

Cheers
Tomasz


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Swiss Alps! I'm totally jealous.


----------



## Z39.50

Quick Question For Ritchey Dave or anyone else who may know. Will the new Swiss Cross Disc fit the TRP HY/RD 160 mm front and rear? I know this hybrid design creates a larger unit size at the brake assembly in order to contain the mineral oil/hydraulic fluid I just did not know if it would clear the frame especially rear. I am looking to get this frameset.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Z39.50 said:


> Quick Question For Ritchey Dave or anyone else who may know. Will the new Swiss Cross Disc fit the TRP HY/RD 160 mm front and rear? I know this hybrid design creates a larger unit size at the brake assembly in order to contain the mineral oil/hydraulic fluid I just did not know if it would clear the frame especially rear. I am looking to get this frameset.


Yes, it will fit just fine. Thomas Frischknecht had that brake setup on his Swisscross, and has informed me that he likes it very much.


----------



## Z39.50

Ok, now I have to have those brakes :thumbsup: Thank you sir!!


----------



## EightOhEight

Hi Dave
Hoping you can help. I've just had a local bike shop here in UK England make up my new bike. I'd bought and was hoping to have a C260 stem and Evocurve bars on it. Unfortunately their mechanic was unable to fit the bars to the stem. When I phoned Paligap your UK distributors they refused to speak to me as I was a 'member of public' not a shop. The bike currently has a non Ritchey stem, all other cockpit components are Ritchey as they have been on all my bikes for the last twenty years. Is there compatibility issue with the C260 and Evocurve bars? Other bikes such as Canyon feature this combo. Please help as my new bike looks wrong and is a major disappointment.
Thanks
808


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

EightOhEight said:


> Hi Dave
> Hoping you can help. I've just had a local bike shop here in UK England make up my new bike. I'd bought and was hoping to have a C260 stem and Evocurve bars on it. Unfortunately their mechanic was unable to fit the bars to the stem. When I phoned Paligap your UK distributors they refused to speak to me as I was a 'member of public' not a shop. The bike currently has a non Ritchey stem, all other cockpit components are Ritchey as they have been on all my bikes for the last twenty years. Is there compatibility issue with the C260 and Evocurve bars? Other bikes such as Canyon feature this combo. Please help as my new bike looks wrong and is a major disappointment.
> Thanks
> 808


Of all our bar and stem combinations, the C-260 and EvoCurve are the least intuitive, however they do fit. Check out this install video. The second bar he shows is the EvoCurve.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Hey Ritchey Dave!

A few weeks ago I ordered these bars through your site. A week after I ordered them the order was cancelled for "No inventory"

Pro Rizer Mountain Bar

So then I ordered these bars and after I few days I got a message that it had been pushed out four weeks.

Comp Rizer Bar

Any better way to purchase these? Or do they not exist? I'm also thinking you guys need a better online shopping experience....

Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Unfortunately both those bars have been discontinued. We're about to transition into our 2016 line so some items are there but out of stock. Sorry you're having a frustrating shopping experience. We're working on improving it, especially so things like this don't happen. As far as finding these particular bars, there are still both floating around in our various online retailers.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Unfortunately both those bars have been discontinued. We're about to transition into our 2016 line so some items are there but out of stock. Sorry you're having a frustrating shopping experience. We're working on improving it, especially so things like this don't happen. As far as finding these particular bars, there are still both floating around in our various online retailers.


Thanks. Just got notified that the Comp Rizer Bar was cancelled as well. If you know of a retailer that stocks either, please let me know. Thanks!

edit--just ordered through Nashbar


----------



## pahu

*Delivery time Road logic Frame*

Hi Dave

I ordered a Frame in July in Germany... The suplier can't tell me the date of delivery...
Are those frames in stock in the usa?
What is the normal delivery time to europe?

Regards

Patrick


----------



## jeepsouth

Dave,
I'm being fitted this week for a Road Logic 2.0 build. Can't wait until it is done!
The final build will be a complete Ultegra group, WCS Evo Curve bar, WCS 220 stem, WCS Link seat post, and a set of Pacenti/White Industries wheels Pete's Wheels built for me. Really excited!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

pahu said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I ordered a Frame in July in Germany... The suplier can't tell me the date of delivery...
> Are those frames in stock in the usa?
> What is the normal delivery time to europe?


We've had trouble keeping these in stock all year. They've seen a surprising up tick in sales this year versus last. We're all out in the USA too. We're expecting to see some more around the end of the year.


----------



## SkarTisu

Hello,

I bought a 4-axis 44 stem recently and it looks like I bought the wrong stem, but I'm trying to understand what application these stems are for.

The steerer portion of the stem has a 1-1/4" to 1-1/8" sleeve in it that's half the height of the clamping area. Is there some specific fork standard this is designed for? Is the sleeve supposed to be driven out before use on a 1-1/4" fork?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

SkarTisu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a 4-axis 44 stem recently and it looks like I bought the wrong stem, but I'm trying to understand what application these stems are for.
> 
> The steerer portion of the stem has a 1-1/4" to 1-1/8" sleeve in it that's half the height of the clamping area. Is there some specific fork standard this is designed for? Is the sleeve supposed to be driven out before use on a 1-1/4" fork?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


That stem is designed just for forks that use a 1 1/4" steer tube. The piece inside is really only there due to our factory leaving some in on a batch. It is used in manufacturing but not for anything else and should be removed before installing.


----------



## SkarTisu

Ritchey_Dave said:


> That stem is designed just for forks that use a 1 1/4" steer tube. The piece inside is really only there due to our factory leaving some in on a batch. It is used in manufacturing but not for anything else and should be removed before installing.


Perfect. Just what I was looking for. Thanks for your help!


----------



## filly

Dave,

I am wanting to purchase a Road Logic frameset. When I added it to "my cart" on the Ritchey site, it said the frameset was unavailable. I saw your post above that you anticipate having more stock end of year. Do I just keep checking the site, or can I get some heads up from you? 

Also, any benefit to ordering directly from the Ritchey site? Price seems to be consistent at $1049.95 wherever I look. No tax, I assume?

Thanks.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

filly said:


> Dave,
> 
> I am wanting to purchase a Road Logic frameset. When I added it to "my cart" on the Ritchey site, it said the frameset was unavailable. I saw your post above that you anticipate having more stock end of year. Do I just keep checking the site, or can I get some heads up from you?
> 
> Also, any benefit to ordering directly from the Ritchey site? Price seems to be consistent at $1049.95 wherever I look. No tax, I assume?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm thrilled to hear you're planning on a Road Logic for your next bike. Unfortunately we don't do a stock alert on our site currently. However, if you order it from one of our many authorized retailers, they can backorder one for you, and let you know when it comes in.


----------



## jeepsouth

View attachment 309164
View attachment 309165
View attachment 309166


Just picked it up today. Very excited! Can't wait to put some miles on it in the morning!


----------



## ceugene

Any general info on availability for 2016 catalog items like the new Apex Disc wheels?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ceugene said:


> Any general info on availability for 2016 catalog items like the new Apex Disc wheels?


Everything is a little different. Those wheels are on the way, and should be available in the US around the end of October.


----------



## ceugene

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Everything is a little different. Those wheels are on the way, and should be available in the US around the end of October.


Awesome! I asked Palo Alto Bicycles to order a set tonight and they were definitely surprised at he MSRP.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ceugene said:


> Awesome! I asked Palo Alto Bicycles to order a set tonight and they were definitely surprised at he MSRP.


They'll take good care of you. Palo Alto Bicycles is one of my favorite local shops.


----------



## trumpetbiker

hey dave - any new updates on new colors for the swisscross disc?

and will ritchey be coming out with a road disc version soon? thx. just waiting til the right time to purchase a frame, and it shows no 57's anywhere in stock. will they be available again soon or are they waiting to produce more after the new year?

thx!!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Currently we're rolling with the black. However, we have a great relationship with a local frame painter (D&D Paint) that has all our decals and can paint your frame whatever color you want. I can give you their contact info you want.

No, plans for a road disc frame at the moment. 

We should have some more 57s in a month. They go fast though so I'd suggest having a retailer backorder one for you if you want one. 




trumpetbiker said:


> hey dave - any new updates on new colors for the swisscross disc?
> 
> and will ritchey be coming out with a road disc version soon? thx. just waiting til the right time to purchase a frame, and it shows no 57's anywhere in stock. will they be available again soon or are they waiting to produce more after the new year?
> 
> thx!!


----------



## trumpetbiker

thx dave, I'll put in the order.


----------



## ceugene

Ritchey_Dave said:


> They'll take good care of you. Palo Alto Bicycles is one of my favorite local shops.


One more question. Given the 26mm/18.4mm OD/ID on the rims, would 23mm tires retain a decent profile or should I just stick with 25mm for road riding?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ceugene said:


> One more question. Given the 26mm/18.4mm OD/ID on the rims, would 23mm tires retain a decent profile or should I just stick with 25mm for road riding?


We've found that rim width to be not only good for larger tires but optimizes a 23 as well. The side walls line up straighter, making it buckle less, and the profiles feels almost like a 24.


----------



## ceugene

Yeah, started poking around myself and 23mm Conti GP 4000S IIs are almost exactly 26mm wide when mounted on similarly proportioned rims.


----------



## mfdemicco

Does Ritchey offer crash replacement discounts on frames?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mfdemicco said:


> Does Ritchey offer crash replacement discounts on frames?


Sorry about your crash, but at least Ritchey offers crash replacements discounts. Have your shop contact our warranty department and let them know the situation.


----------



## Peter P.

Here's a post to give credit to Ritchey Designs for good customer service.

I purchased a Ritchey Comp stem on eBay recently. When I received it, some of the details made me wonder whether it was counterfeit. The Ritchey web site actually lists a link where you can e-mail your counterfeit product concerns.

I did, and received a reply asking for photos and a link to the eBay auction.

Ryan at Ritchey Designs confirmed what I thought was another possibility; the stem was an OEM take-off that is still Comp level in quality.

Ritchey Designs is in my mind a company that is truly interested in what its customers have to say.


----------



## Velohome

argh, sorry dave, was my idea was to post here... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ritchey/problem-zeta-ii-wheel-set-351787.html


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Velohome said:


> argh, sorry dave, was my idea was to post here... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ritchey/problem-zeta-ii-wheel-set-351787.html



Sorry for the late response but it sounds like MMsRepBike answered your question exactly as I would have. Hope you're enjoying the wheels.


----------



## ofcounsel

Can you tell me the external width of the Apex 38 Carbon Disc rim? I understand the internal width is 18.7mm, but wondering about the external width as well. Thanks!


----------



## ceugene

Great to see smartly spec'd complete bikes listed on the Ritchey website! Love how the Timberwolf MTB comes with a mix of SRAM drivetrain and Shimano brakes. Someone put a lot of thought into getting the right mix of components instead shaving costs to hit customary pricepoints.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ofcounsel said:


> Can you tell me the external width of the Apex 38 Carbon Disc rim? I understand the internal width is 18.7mm, but wondering about the external width as well. Thanks!


Outer width is 26mm.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ceugene said:


> Great to see smartly spec'd complete bikes listed on the Ritchey website! Love how the Timberwolf MTB comes with a mix of SRAM drivetrain and Shimano brakes. Someone put a lot of thought into getting the right mix of components instead shaving costs to hit customary pricepoints.


Thanks! Yes, we did put a lot of thought into the spec on these guys, and I'm glad that you recognized it.


----------



## ofcounsel

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Outer width is 26mm.


Thanks!


----------



## Velohome

thanks, yes they are great... now only waiting for the logic frame.


----------



## TanTunador

Help requested w/ a Breakaway Cross and Avid Shorty Ultimates: I've had my Breakaway for 4 years and love it but have never packed it and traveled with it. I'm taking my first trip next week and am prepping. The Ritchey videos show a road model with the young lady removing the front brake caliper to pack. I can't easily do this with an Ultimate. Do you think I pack the handlebars still attached to the front brake levers? Has anyone else tried this? Any suggestions? I really do not want to take off the right brake caliper and have to deal with readjusting it while away. Help please.


----------



## lbarber

Dave-
I'm trying to replace the bearings on a set of DS Pro's but I can't seem to get the NDS dust cap off. It appears to be a Zero V1 hub without set screws. Any suggestions on getting it off?


----------



## tarwheel2

Does Ritchey sell touch up paint for their frames? I have an orange and gray Breakaway Cross, and the orange color is difficult to match with hobby paints.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

tarwheel2 said:


> Does Ritchey sell touch up paint for their frames? I have an orange and gray Breakaway Cross, and the orange color is difficult to match with hobby paints.


Unfortunately, we no longer have any touch up paint for that version. Hobby paint is what I'd say is your best bet.


----------



## brownnugen

Does Ritchey have or plan to make a breakaway CX frame that will allow for disc brakes? I would love a titanium one!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

brownnugen said:


> Does Ritchey have or plan to make a breakaway CX frame that will allow for disc brakes? I would love a titanium one!


Not titanium, but we did just introduce the Breakaway Ascent .


----------



## brownnugen

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Not titanium, but we did just introduce the Breakaway Ascent .


Thanks, I tried to find more details about the Ascent, but I guess it is so new, there isn't too much information out there yet. So I have a few questions:
1) Does it take thru axles or QR?
2) Would it be possible to use hydraulic brakes?
3) Can it take Di2 groupset?
4) What is the offset of the rear spacing?
5) What is the weight of the frameset? 
6) I know this will vary depending on components used, but what do you estimate a fully built Ascent would weight?
7) Do you have any pictures of an Ascent broken down, packed in a box? 
8) What is the biggest size tires that will fit with fenders?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

1) Does it take thru axles or QR?
QR

2) Would it be possible to use hydraulic brakes?
In order for you to be able to separate the cables to take apart the frame, we went mechanical routing. 

3) Can it take Di2 groupset?
Yes

4) What is the offset of the rear spacing?
135mm

5) What is the weight of the frameset? 
roughly 6.75 lbs with fork

6) I know this will vary depending on components used, but what do you estimate a fully built Ascent would weight?
Very hard to say, especially given the versatility of this frame and what you set it up with. We've had people set it up as a full on mountain bike, racked up touring bike, or a lighter weight cross bike. 

7) Do you have any pictures of an Ascent broken down, packed in a box? 
No, but if you search online there are plenty of pictures of the other two versions broken down and packed. It's pretty much the same.

8) What is the biggest size tires that will fit with fenders?
Also depends, you can use 650B wheels and tires, or 700c. I had some Clement USH 700x35 tires and fenders on mine, and there was plenty of room still.


----------



## brownnugen

Dave, if you used something like the Speed Lock Hose from Formula , would that allow me to use hydraulic brakes? Or are you saying that the hydraulic lines would not physically fit on the frame? Sorry, I am kind of a newbie.

Also, I thought I read that the Ritchey travel cases are bigger than the 62" allowed by the airlines as regular luggage. Is this true or have the cases been redesigned and this is no longer an issue?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

brownnugen said:


> Dave, if you used something like the Speed Lock Hose from Formula , would that allow me to use hydraulic brakes? Or are you saying that the hydraulic lines would not physically fit on the frame? Sorry, I am kind of a newbie.
> 
> Also, I thought I read that the Ritchey travel cases are bigger than the 62" allowed by the airlines as regular luggage. Is this true or have the cases been redesigned and this is no longer an issue?


You could but you might need to MacGyver it a little. There are cable stops on the chainstay just before the rear brake that you'd need to bypass. Not the end of the world, but not exactly super smooth looking either. 

The cases are a hair over the maximum cubic allowance for most airlines. We've tried to reduce the case size to meet this but it wouldn't be ideal, mostly because of the ease of assembly and disassembly would be effected. That being said, it is rarely called on by airlines. Search the internet and you will find most Breakaway users confirm this. I travel many times a year, and bring my Breakaway with me on most my trips, and in the fives years since I had mine, have never been charged for over sized luggage. However it's worth knowing the situation.


----------



## DHG

Hi,
I am about to order a Ritchey Logic Road frame.
I understand you typically do not provide sizing advice, but would appreciate some guidance....
I am 176 cm tall and 79 cm inseam.

My current bike is a size 51 Orbea Orca. Stack is a bit low but I can sort with 2/3 cm of spacers.

The Logic frame sizes 51 and 53 have the same reach (1 mm difference). Stack is different, but can handle both (spacer or inverting stem).

I rather the nimbleness of size 51 frame. My question is if you think I will have too much seat post sticking out or is 51 OK?

thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

DHG said:


> Hi,
> I rather the nimbleness of size 51 frame. My question is if you think I will have too much seat post sticking out or is 51 OK?


You should be fine with a 51cm.


----------



## DHG

Ritchey_Dave said:


> You should be fine with a 51cm.


Thanks! That was fast.
Frame will be completed with zipp 202/Dugast Strada Tubulars and DA group. Will post picture!! And thanks again for the prompt response.


----------



## tarwheel2

Just gotta say that I love my Breakaway Cross! It is such a fun bike to ride, on roads as well as trails.


----------



## jason124

Hey Nyk, couple of questions regarding the Breakaway series of bikes

How big of tires can the Ritchey BreakAway Road Ti accommodate? 

Where can I find geometry information for the BreakAway Road TI or the BreakAway Cross Ti? 

Since the titanium models are not listed on the ritcheylogic site, are they technically discontinued and everyone sells new old stock?

Thanks.


----------



## Ritchey_Guy

jason124 said:


> Hey Nyk, couple of questions regarding the Breakaway series of bikes
> 
> How big of tires can the Ritchey BreakAway Road Ti accommodate?
> 
> Where can I find geometry information for the BreakAway Road TI or the BreakAway Cross Ti?
> 
> Since the titanium models are not listed on the ritcheylogic site, are they technically discontinued and everyone sells new old stock?
> 
> Thanks.


I wouldn't try and put more than a 25c (depending on the brand) into the Road Ti Breakaway. I've seen people push that, but then you risk rubbing the fork crown or having some debris get lodged in the frame. We have discontinued all of our titanium models. I don't have any digital info on the frames. Anyone selling our Ti models should have that information.
Cheers.


----------



## jason124

Ritchey_Guy said:


> I wouldn't try and put more than a 25c (depending on the brand) into the Road Ti Breakaway. I've seen people push that, but then you risk rubbing the fork crown or having some debris get lodged in the frame. We have discontinued all of our titanium models. I don't have any digital info on the frames. Anyone selling our Ti models should have that information.
> Cheers.


Nyk,

Thanks for checking in. I will proceed with researching in the new direction provided.


----------



## djm323

Greetings, Nyk:

My local Ritchey dealer noted that my Ti Cross BA downtube coupler was black while theirs are gray. Is there any difference other than color?


----------



## flatlander_48

Continuing with that, I just took delivery of a new carbon BreakAway. The coupler on that is also a matte finish gray. It stands out against the very dark flat gray of the bike. My previous black and white steel BreakAway had a black coupler which was much less noticeable.


----------



## JohnJ80

Have a question for the @Ritchey_Guy - I have a WCS Flexlogic seat post. Is there a max torque spec in NM for the seat bolt? I have a custom steel frame, and I'm having problems with the seat post slipping even when I apply the fiber goop to prevent slippage. I'm wondering how hard I can torque down the seatbolt to prevent slipping - some of this need for tightness is the frame and the recessed bolt, but I'd like to know the spec on the seat post too just to be safe.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritchey_Guy

JohnJ80 said:


> Have a question for the @Ritchey_Guy - I have a WCS Flexlogic seat post. Is there a max torque spec in NM for the seat bolt? I have a custom steel frame, and I'm having problems with the seat post slipping even when I apply the fiber goop to prevent slippage. I'm wondering how hard I can torque down the seatbolt to prevent slipping - some of this need for tightness is the frame and the recessed bolt, but I'd like to know the spec on the seat post too just to be safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We don't have one hard and fast spec because of all the variables (frame material, post material, etc) however I wouldn't go above 5/6nm on a carbon post or 6/7nm for an alloy post. I would also make sure the diameter of the seat tube is correct.
Also, yeah, make sure you use a generous amount of fiber grip.
Cheers


----------



## burgrat

_"Any suggestions for preventing the cable connector from rattling against the top tube on my Ritchey Breakaway Cross? The cable connector rattles every time I go over a rough surface and it could get quite annoying on a bumpy road or trail. The connector has a black rubberized band around one end of it, but it is not enough to prevent the rattling. I have temporarily surrounded it with electrical tape and a rubber spacer to see if that helps."
_
The previous quote was posted a while back and I too have had problems with the cable connectors rattling. I find that the rubber rings that came with the bike are not sufficient in preventing rattling. I found some larger rubber o-rings at Home Depot in the Plumbing Dept. for $2.29 (for 10 0-rings). They work great. They are larger and the brake o-ring rubs the frame, but I have Frame Saver tape (awesome stuff - buy at ColoradoCyclist.com) so my paint is protected. Hope this helps!


----------



## flatlander_48

This message comes back for all 3 of your attachments:

_Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator_


----------



## burgrat

flatlander_48 said:


> This message comes back for all 3 of your attachments:
> 
> _Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator_


I fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## vertr

Will the break-away steel be seeing updates anytime soon? Maybe the integrated headset, new colors?


----------



## DannyBoy

I would love to re-paint my stem and seat post to color match my charcoal road logic - anyone know the PPG code or similar?


----------



## Peter P.

Try contacting D & D Cycles. Rick paints Ritchey frames.


----------



## velo73

Hello mr ritchey rep sir, boss.
hello from France.

have a few questions for you if I may?.
I have no dealers near me so I need your advice, as I pick your brain.

Firstly I'm looking at the road logic, but need a little help with sizing.
going by the geometry i would err for the 55 because of the reach & stack which are going to be the most important factors but I will inlucde my self done fit measurements below anyway from bikefitcalculator.
Inseam = 841mm
trunk = 693mm
foearm = 385mm
arm = 695mm
thigh = 610mm
lower leg= 555mm
sternal notch = 147mm
height = 1790mm

Would you agree on the 55? 

I currently run a 1 size to big 20 year old aluminium cannondale caad3. Reach and stack are 410 reach and about 575 stack but with spacers it's been changed to a about 615 stack. Height is nice but reach is too long. 

secondly, the stack for the 55 is 568mm
i can add 20mm of spacers but " With the headset on top what would that measurement be bought up to before spacers?." 
Ultimately I'm looking for a stack/ total bar height of about 600mm + for as much if a relaxed geometry as possible without the spacers being too much, but I also don't want to hit my knees riding out of the saddle.

Thirdly, I'm looking to put sram force 22 compact groupset with a 11/32 on the rear.
any know problems for the sram setup?

fourthly, 28mm tyres is the maximum the front fork or rear triangle will take?
I run Vredestein's, but am looking at some Reynolds stratus pro wheels.

5, any idea of comparisons to go by.
ritchey road logic new vs my 20 year aluminium frame? 
I want more comfort but I love climbing the hills.
i reckon I could get the build to around 8.2kg with what I have.

and lastly, i hope not but in the event of an accident I take it the frame could be repaired by a bike builder?.

sorry for the long message.
thanks
hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Ritchey_Guy

velo73 said:


> Hello mr ritchey rep sir, boss.
> hello from France.
> 
> have a few questions for you if I may?.
> I have no dealers near me so I need your advice, as I pick your brain.
> 
> Firstly I'm looking at the road logic, but need a little help with sizing.
> going by the geometry i would err for the 55 because of the reach & stack which are going to be the most important factors but I will inlucde my self done fit measurements below anyway from bikefitcalculator.
> Inseam = 841mm
> trunk = 693mm
> foearm = 385mm
> arm = 695mm
> thigh = 610mm
> lower leg= 555mm
> sternal notch = 147mm
> height = 1790mm
> 
> Would you agree on the 55?
> 
> I currently run a 1 size to big 20 year old aluminium cannondale caad3. Reach and stack are 410 reach and about 575 stack but with spacers it's been changed to a about 615 stack. Height is nice but reach is too long.
> 
> secondly, the stack for the 55 is 568mm
> i can add 20mm of spacers but " With the headset on top what would that measurement be bought up to before spacers?."
> Ultimately I'm looking for a stack/ total bar height of about 600mm + for as much if a relaxed geometry as possible without the spacers being too much, but I also don't want to hit my knees riding out of the saddle.
> 
> Thirdly, I'm looking to put sram force 22 compact groupset with a 11/32 on the rear.
> any know problems for the sram setup?
> 
> fourthly, 28mm tyres is the maximum the front fork or rear triangle will take?
> I run Vredestein's, but am looking at some Reynolds stratus pro wheels.
> 
> 5, any idea of comparisons to go by.
> ritchey road logic new vs my 20 year aluminium frame?
> I want more comfort but I love climbing the hills.
> i reckon I could get the build to around 8.2kg with what I have.
> 
> and lastly, i hope not but in the event of an accident I take it the frame could be repaired by a bike builder?.
> 
> sorry for the long message.
> thanks
> hope to hear from you soon.


So right off the bat, for your 1st and 2nd inquiry, I make a point of not commenting on fit or sizing. You should try and find a shop with a competent fit program that can help you get the correct size you need.

3rd: Force 22 is great, I've used both Red 22 and Rival 22.

4th: We can only confirm that our tires on our rims in our frame fit, we can't claim that every 28c tire will fit in the frame.

5th: having ridden both aluminum and steel. Steel is way more forgiving than aluminum. I imagine the modern steel road bike is going to feel a lot better than a 20 year old aluminum one.

6th: Yes, since it is steel, it could be repaired, depending on the damage.

I hope these answer have helped.
Cheers


----------



## Velohome

_4th: We can only confirm that our tires on our rims in our frame fit, we can't claim that every 28c tire will fit in the frame.

_Tried Challenge Paris Roubaix 27mm, they do not fit. So it is try and error. Some Toms Slick from Ritchey in 28mm are here as well. Will try next.

_5th: having ridden both aluminum and steel. Steel is way more forgiving than aluminum. I imagine the modern steel road bike is going to feel a lot better than a 20 year old aluminum one.

_Coming from a 10 year old Aluminium frame i can confirm this, feels so much more comfortable...


----------



## Ritchey_Guy

Velohome said:


> _4th: We can only confirm that our tires on our rims in our frame fit, we can't claim that every 28c tire will fit in the frame.
> 
> _Tried Challenge Paris Roubaix 27mm, they do not fit. So it is try and error. Some Toms Slick from Ritchey in 28mm are here as well. Will try next.
> 
> _5th: having ridden both aluminum and steel. Steel is way more forgiving than aluminum. I imagine the modern steel road bike is going to feel a lot better than a 20 year old aluminum one.
> 
> _Coming from a 10 year old Aluminium frame i can confirm this, feels so much more comfortable...



Yeah I have heard cotton open tubulars do quite a bit of opening up as you ride them.


----------



## Velohome

Was not able to ride them. When i mounted them it was obvious, that this want work. 
Will try next summer the open corsa graphen ones in 25mm, the 23mm where really fantastic.


----------



## velo73

Hi.
just a secondary question.

How much height is added to the stack when the headset is included or is the stack height already inclusing the headset?.

i currently run around 625mm to base of the stem.
so if you had size 57 in the road logic, how many spacers would I need if the headset was included in the stack height?



thanks.

p.s. Are you going to make an endurance geometry road frame.
for example the ritchey cross sizing but in the road login frameset?


----------



## Velohome

velo73 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> p.s. Are you going to make an endurance geometry road frame.
> for example the ritchey cross sizing but in the road login frameset?


Drove the frame without any problems for 230km, usually not often more than 100km, so this one you can use out of the box for long distance


----------



## DangerousDan

We have a Double Switchback Breakaway tandem. It is a marvelous bike, but I have a few questions:
1) What crank set/chain ring can be run on this frame? Right now I have an SRAM Descendant 38 tooth which is for a 83 mm bottom bracket that I have shimmed to work on the DSB. I have a GXP triple road crank set that has 30/42/52 chain rings and it does not clear the rear stays. Any ideas how small the chain ring wold need to be to clear the frame?

2) I have Hope Tech 3/ E4 brakes with 203 mm rotors front and rear on the DSB. I had to stop going 40 MPH down a 10% hill with a 40 mph tail wind and a full up weight near 500# This brake setup is marginal due to heat fade. Can I fit a 250 mm Santana rotors on the back? Will the frame survive the force? What about the front?


----------



## Ritchey_Guy

DangerousDan said:


> We have a Double Switchback Breakaway tandem. It is a marvelous bike, but I have a few questions:
> 1) What crank set/chain ring can be run on this frame? Right now I have an SRAM Descendant 38 tooth which is for a 83 mm bottom bracket that I have shimmed to work on the DSB. I have a GXP triple road crank set that has 30/42/52 chain rings and it does not clear the rear stays. Any ideas how small the chain ring wold need to be to clear the frame?
> 
> 2) I have Hope Tech 3/ E4 brakes with 203 mm rotors front and rear on the DSB. I had to stop going 40 MPH down a 10% hill with a 40 mph tail wind and a full up weight near 500# This brake setup is marginal due to heat fade. Can I fit a 250 mm Santana rotors on the back? Will the frame survive the force? What about the front?


The largest rotors the frame can fit are 160 front and 203 rear.
Cheers


----------



## maximum7

I have a question re: handlebar "same-ness" 

I have the old WCS Evolution SL handlebar that I love to death. 
I just purchased the Superlogic Evo curve, thinking they would be the same bar. After installing it, I'm finding out that the curve-drop and radius are a little different. The "end" of the drop on the Superlogic Evo seems shorter and the curve seems tighter.
I barely have room for my hands now when down in the drops. 

Can somebody tell me if there are differences between these two bars? Is there another bar that I should have gotten instead?
Am I stuck with a $300 bar that won't work for me? 

Please help.


----------



## rcb78

Yes they are different. Drawings for the Evo-Curve are on product description page at the Ritchey website. Easy to compare that to what you have or with a quick google search you can find drawings for your older bar. If you don't like it, return it to your shop and ask them to help you find a bar with similar dimensions.


----------



## maximum7

Thanks but Ritchey's site is horribly un-informative. The drawings are the same as are the descriptions. 

Here is the Carbon Evo Curve description:
Short reach, shallow drop with 4 degrees sweep at the ovalized top section and smooth, double-radius drops.

Here is the Superlogic Evo Curve's 
Short reach, shallow drop with 4 degrees sweep at the ovalized top section and smooth, double-radius drops.

Hard to tell the differences with that. 
Hopefully the place I ordered it from will take them back even though I've mounted them...


----------



## rcb78

Maybe I'm missing something here, but you said you have older WCS Carbon Evolution SL bars, those are not the same as the WCS Carbon Evo-Curve, hence the different name. Evo-Curve is not Evolution SL.


----------



## maximum7

Here's why I'm confused. I posted this, here, back in '12

Originally Posted by maximum7 

Hi Dave, 

I was wondering since the WCS Carbon Evolution SL bar isn't made any more, what is the equivalent now? Is there one with the same ergonomics and design? 
On the Ritchey Website, I just see the WCS Carbon Evolution. Is that the same, just not "SL"
Also what would be the aluminum equivalent? 

Thanks for your help.

From Ritchey Dave;

The SuperLogic Evolution is the exact same bar. The reason for the different name is the WCS Carbon Evolution SL predates our "Superlogic" product line category, which we reserve for our lightest, most technologically advanced, components. At that point we just used "SL" to signify this higher level. Once we had more of a line to comprise the "Superlogic" group we changed the name. 

Unfortunately we don't make an aluminum version of this bar. A close alternative would be our WCS EvoCurve bar, which shares the same top section as the Evolution, but has a shorter, double-radius drop section. If you're looking for a similar drop section then you might want to consider the WCS Logic II bars, however these don't have that ovalized ergo top section the Evolution and EvoCurve have. 

Hope this helps. 



Now that I have both, the Superlogic is not the same as my old Evolution SL...even though it's supposed to be. 
I guess I'm gonna try for the Evo Curve, since it works for me on my other bike.


----------



## burgrat

I miss Ritchey Dave. The Ritchey rep doesn't check here much at all, from what I can tell.


----------



## spartanbike

Ritchey Guy,

Does the ritchey aero streem 2 carbon bar work with the new di2 bar end junction box. can we route the di2 wires throught the end of the drop.

thanks


----------



## chrisroffey

Hi 
Can you tell me if the ritchey vector saddle fits on a ritchey seatpost from a 2013 Scott foil with the adapter?
Thanks


----------



## SDRando

Hi Ritchey_Guy,

I'm looking for a replacement bottom bearing for my PRO LOGIC 1-1/8" headset which came with my Ritchey Steel Cross Breakaway. I could easily find a replacement for the top bearing, but the bottom bearing, which is bigger (can't remember the size now), is unobtainable even by my LBS. Can you help? Thanks, 

SDRando


----------



## Wish I Were Riding

Yes, bummer that the reps don't check in here anymore by the looks of it. I wanted to ask about the Outback, and whether they will offer any complete bikes. Oh well.


----------



## flatlander_48

Send a message to them on the Ritchey web site.. Yank their chain a bit...


----------



## Peter P.

flatlander_48 said:


> Send a message to them on the Ritchey web site.. Yank their chain a bit...


I just sent a polite e-mail to Ritchey. Let's see if that elicits a response.


----------

